# Rebecca Minkoff Fakes, Knockoffs, Insired by, Etc..



## riceandsoup

I mentioned a few days ago that a shoe store chain here was selling bags "inspired" by RM. I managed to take a few pictures surreptitiously with my phone when I was in the store. Janechin76 tells me that the bags have either been pulled or sold out as she didn't see any when she dropped by one of the outlets recently.

For your viewing (dis)pleasure:

White/brown basketweave MA lookalike:






Navy/blue patent basketweave MA lookalike:





Black/black patent MA lookalike:


----------



## kathybea

Ugh!  This disgusts me.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I guess that means RM has arrived!


----------



## nangel519

Wow I can't believe they are ripping off RM and they are easily accessible! I can't even find an authentic one in the stores around me!


----------



## lawgirl07

Wow! I can't believe how close they are.  Of course even in the photos, the leather is a dead giveaway that it isn't really RM.  Ugh!


----------



## knasarae

Wow, I'm just discovering RM and they are already being faked?  How disappointing!  I know they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery but wow....they pretty much made an exact copy!  Does RM know about this?


----------



## pursegrl12

oh lord, these are HORRID!!!!!  

I can'e believe this is starting to happen


----------



## erisdoe

The leather and the harware are different, but those seem pretty close. Yuck. I wonder if they will show up on eBay. Do you know if they were pulled or did someone buy them all?


----------



## Jenny Cadine

These don't worry me as much as an exact copy pretending to be an actual Rebecca Minkoff would. I feel pretty confident buying an RM on eBay now because there aren't actual counterfeits out there yet... that we know of.


----------



## mockinglee




----------



## daniela127

Oy.  Now we'll all have to be more careful on ebay.  What city is this store in?


----------



## sweetdreams

daniela127 said:


> Oy. Now we'll all have to be more careful on ebay. What city is this store in?


 
Can we just say what store this is? This is horrid, the "leather"looks so bad.

What is it with shoe stores?  Are they always copying everything? I saw an exact copy of a steve madden purse I have at one fourth of the price.


----------



## pursegrl12

sweetdreams said:


> Can we just say what store this is? This is horrid, the "leather"looks so bad.
> 
> What is it with shoe stores? Are they always copying everything? I saw an exact copy of a steve madden purse I have at one fourth of the price.


 
i also want to know what store & what city!


----------



## MJDaisy

omgosh....those are so close to actual RM tho....I mean obviously we know the real quality that comes with an AUTHENTIC RM, but these are SUCH a ripoff. they don't even look "inspired by", they look like plain old copies.


----------



## rachie89

its in singapore! charles and keith! i took a pic too


----------



## daphodill84

Oh my god!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Wow that's horrible.  The first fakes!  They are very much alike in design but horrible quality.  Rebecca should have her lawyer send a cease and desist letter.


----------



## starryviolet

Yikes what a shame.


----------



## leesee

They are copying the style but her bags are all about the leather and these look so synthetic


----------



## pursegrl12

leesee said:


> They are copying the style but her bags are all about the leather and these look so synthetic


 

it looks plastic! i can't wait til the day i bump into someone w/ a fake one. i'll ask them what line their bag is from (spring08, summer08, etc.) and what color is theirs called. i would love to see what they say. ok, i'll try not to be too mean :devil:


----------



## CivicGirl

That's horrible... I hope we don't start seeing them on ebay


----------



## Desi

^^oh my! thats just GROSS. I can't believe this has started! I'm not surprised because most of these knock offs all start in Asia due to their being a better textile industry.

I will say, i will now pay attention to make sure i'm not bidding on any RM's being sold by anyone aside from the US.

Its sad, that these are actually really good looking knockoffs. Aside from the leather looking like CRAP the hardware, tassels, structure all look very close to the same. 

I feel bad for the child laborers that are put up in the production line to make these knockoffs.


----------



## tuna lala

Ah! I knew I've seen this counter design before! I think it IS Charles & Keith. It's a shoe company from Malaysia (not sure, maybe Singapore?). This is bad.


----------



## kellybags

you know you've made it when your copied,I like the real deal,knock-offs:banned:I know rebecca must be upset,but there's probably nothing she can do about it,every designer that's popular gets reproduced in a cheap and tacky version even some unpopular designs get cloned


----------



## Rachiebabes

Wow, that is unbelievable.  *riceandsoup*, thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## aka*kirara

rachie89 said:


> its in singapore! charles and keith! i took a pic too


 
charles & keith?~ theres a few stores in melbourne too! 
i remember seeing a LV antigua rip-off in there and it really disgusted me~ oh~ and forgot to mention that the shoes are bad quality anyway!


----------



## Rebecca Minkoff

Hi!

Damn Them! Lets Start A Charles And Keith Boycott!!! Thanks For Keeping Me Informed And Have No Doubt That I Am Attacking This Hard! I Aim To Keep Knockoff Free And Clear!


----------



## Desi

^^yay for Rebecca!


----------



## riceandsoup

desiprinzess718 said:


> I will say, i will now pay attention to make sure i'm not bidding on any RM's being sold by anyone aside from the US.


 
Oh now, not all apples in the barrel are bad! My RMs (and all my other bags) are authentic and I sure hope people will take them off my hands and be confident about their purchases should I wish to offload them some day!

Rebecca, glad to know that you're not letting them get away with this. They rip off other brands too - I've seen AC Jetsetter replicas being sold there too.


----------



## janechin76

Sigh, guessed they were not pulled out.


----------



## riceandsoup

No, I shot those pictures after we met up some weeks ago remember?


----------



## janechin76

Oh you mean the pix were taken a few weeks ago and not like say, yesterday? 
So there's a chance they were all pulled out? Yipppeeeee! 

I did send an email via TPF to RM to let them know about this horrid retailer a while ago, which even has a website, but not sure if RM could do anything about them as it's not outright counterfeiting per se. 

But I'm not going to post the website address or I'll be advertising free for them. Bad publicity is also publicity right?


----------



## Meta

Charles & Keith is horrible. All they do is rip-off designer bags. I was mortified to see a copy of my MJ tote in the store during the few visits I made to Singapore last year. URGH. Sick!


----------



## airmarket

lame!


----------



## balihai88

I do think these are poorly rendered copycat styles, but if they're not labeled and sold as RM they are not "fakes" per se. (I am not defending whoever is manufacturing and selling these.) There are plenty of copycat (aka "inspired by") bags for just about every designer and popular style out there, unfortunately.


----------



## KoobaLover

Thanks for the heads up on those horrendous bags!  I'm sure we'll all be on the lookout, and not allow ANY to be sold on eBay as RM bags... Boo!

Go get 'em, Rebecca!


----------



## angelchick182

riceandsoup said:


> Oh now, not all apples in the barrel are bad! My RMs (and all my other bags) are authentic and I sure hope people will take them off my hands and be confident about their purchases should I wish to offload them some day!


 
I agree - and wish you the best of luck when selling(on ebay and elsewhere).  It really is a sad state of affairs that counterfitters have caused, making many of us here in The States second guess buying designer goods from a certain area of the world.  Since, we all know there's lots of shady people all across the globe.

Back to the topic at hand - it's sad to see that Rebecca's designs have also crossed into this territory, even though any lady who owns even one RM bag would know better than buy one of those plastic-looking bags.  But I'm soooo glad you're all over this kind of stuff Rebecca!


----------



## Desi

Sorry hun! Let me rephrase that....I won't be buying unless its from a TPF member!




riceandsoup said:


> Oh now, not all apples in the barrel are bad! My RMs (and all my other bags) are authentic and I sure hope people will take them off my hands and be confident about their purchases should I wish to offload them some day!
> 
> Rebecca, glad to know that you're not letting them get away with this. They rip off other brands too - I've seen AC Jetsetter replicas being sold there too.


----------



## riceandsoup

desiprinzess718 said:


> Sorry hun! Let me rephrase that....I won't be buying unless its from a TPF member!


 
 

Rebecca, do keep us posted about your war against copycats!


----------



## paintednightsky

At least they are obvious fakes.  How can anyone mistake those things for a REAL RM.  The quality obviously isn't all there.


----------



## riceandsoup

I think it's not so much that people will mistake them for real RMs but that the design is so obviously a close copy of RM's.


----------



## xIcyBluex

They copies look very cheap and tacky...typical of any "inspired" or counterfeit bag...

I hope that it does not become rampant on eBay and everywhere else. That would really be a shame!


----------



## janechin76

I think they copied not just the exterior design of the bag. The lining of the bag I saw (MAM copy) is in thin red and white stripe print. Isn't that the lining of some of the earlier edition RM bags?


----------



## posk51

Wow--I Am shocked.


----------



## xIcyBluex

janechin76 said:


> I think they copied not just the exterior design of the bag. The lining of the bag I saw (MAM copy) is in thin red and white stripe print. Isn't that the lining of some of the earlier edition RM bags?



Yes, the candy stripe is from a few seasons ago I believe... =/

This is disgusting. I hope they got pulled from the store. They look horrendous and cheap.


----------



## daphodill84

I guess it happens to every designer, unfortunately. 

On the bright side, it means that RM is so high on the fashion list that people are wanting to copy it.  Good and bad news for RM


----------



## bellabird

o.k. ladies. I did not see this thread. Yuck! Not RM too


----------



## Samia

This is so disgusting, I will go check the charles and keith here and see if they are carrying them too. Whats more disgusting is that we spend so much more on our real bags, and everyone will be carrying these so called inspired bags around and just going to spoil it for all of us here. Already hardly anyone know RM here they will jsut think that I am carriyng a stupid inspired bag.
This is frustrating!


----------



## NicolesCloset

UGH  WTF!!!!  How about the inside?  There has to be a way RM cab be distiguised now.  They look almost exact?


----------



## NicolesCloset

I dont think the leather can ever compare.  Plus the new hardware has RMs to really make it difficult for counterfeitters.  Plus those are not even luxurious looking.  This wont stop me from buying on ebay at all.  What it will stop me from is just buying with out asking questions and reading feedback.  Also, its a great idea to have the bag authenticated here on the forum as well.


----------



## riceandsoup

The knock-offs are made of PVC, not real leather, and the quality is obvious when you examine the bag up close. Anyway they've stopped selling them in stores here for whatever reason - but I still see bags "inspired" by Marc Jacobs, Anna Corinna, Kooba etc. Meh.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Now that I think of it,,, Forever 21 has MJ inspired bags.  Of course they will never come close to it.  IT's just the price you pay for fame


----------



## littlerock

This may have already been talked about but I just saw this for the first time.. I was walking through Macy's and out of the corner of my eye I see what looks like a bad Nikki nock-off.. To my surprise it is a hobo made by B Makowski that looks just like the Nikki!! Obviously the quality is horrible but it looks as though they were staring at a Nikki when they designed (copied) the bag.

I'd have to say that if I were asked to pick a least favorite handbag designer I would pick KathyVan Zealand & B Makowski hands down, so when I saw this bad I almost fell over.

Here's a link to pic if you have not seen it before:

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7409771/c/3.html


Edit to add: Look at the stud placement and everything! Looks just like the Resort line!!!!


----------



## littlerock

Here's a yellow one on ebay.. rediculous!

http://cgi.ebay.com/B-MAKOWSKY-EDEN-SOFT-HOBO-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ150239979637QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NicolesCloset

OMG!! Its almost crazy.  And the price is low.  Wow.  Exact. Are they allowed to do that?


----------



## birki

yikes !!


----------



## momo.chan

disgusting.


----------



## littlerock

Yes they are allowed to because they are not saying it's an RM bag.. it just "happens" to look a lot like it. Scandalous! 

They could have at least changed it A LITTLE BIT!! It look exactly the same except bad leather & hardware and poor craftsmanship.


----------



## rileyroow07

wow it even has the stud details.  definitely '''inspired by'''' blah


----------



## savvy23

Has a zipper top though.....YUCK!  I am fully disgusted.


----------



## Tracy

oh, gross!!


----------



## bellabird

It has begun.


----------



## darcy-0702

While I certainly love my RM's and Koobas, I also have a B Makowsky pewter hobo that I adore. It is well made and the leather quality is wonderful as well. Just thought I would share...


----------



## daphodill84

Yeah.. this is a little unfortunate, but I guess all those companies like B Makowsky and Banana Republic and Zara are legit enough, even though they do tend to copy all the handbag designs of the bigger companies.


----------



## starryviolet

the dimensions are different (this one is boxier) but it does look very similar to the nikki when you look it at from the side


----------



## qcescada

It's funny because a B. Makowsky purse led me to this forum. I was considering the Eden cross-body satchel in pale yellow. I saw it in Nordstrom's and it was beautiful and felt great but I decided to do some research into the designer. 

After finding out it was Van Zeeland's husband and that the bags were available on QVC, Dillard's etc, I wanted something more special. It's a great bag though and the yellow sold out quickly. But after the research, the Eden cross-body also looks like the Botkier Sasha duffle. 

Not being an RM fan at the time, I wouldn't have known the inspiration for either bag but I guess this does resemble the Nikki quite a bit. I haven't seen it in person but after seeing some other B.Makowsky's, the Eden CB was still my favorite.


----------



## daniela127

This is crazy, I just saw this bag today!  I read this thread, went to Saks, and on my way there I thought I saw someone wearing a Nikki.  Of course, when I see another RM bag, I stare at it as I walk by, and as I was checking it out, I noticed the the dogleash clips were wrong.  I'd like to think that since our bags cost 3x as much, ours our 3x as good.


----------



## NicolesCloset

daniela127 said:


> This is crazy, I just saw this bag today! I read this thread, went to Saks, and on my way there I thought I saw someone wearing a Nikki. Of course, when I see another RM bag, I stare at it as I walk by, and as I was checking it out, I noticed the the dogleash clips were wrong. I'd like to think that since our bags cost 3x as much, ours our 3x as good.


Oh please Id like to think that too.  Could you imagine?


----------



## suetje

This one is 1/3 of the retail price of RM's nikki!
But the quality is less. People who wouldnt mind the low quality, and mind the model and the price would buy this bag of B.Makowsky.
I wouldnt say gross or disgusting.. people have choices and i respect their choices. 

This is not a imitation/fake but a B.Makowsky's. Why gross?
There is a gucci joy bag and a LV speedy bag, both looks similar to each other. But from different designers..


----------



## suetje

Why bother?
You are carrying your bag for YOURSELF. RM is not really popular here in the Netherlands, but i am thinking like who cares? I carry RM for myself. I am the one who LOVE it.
People who know RM know your bag is from RM..
Dont worry.


----------



## daniela127

^^ I don't think it's gross either.  In some sense, it's good for us as purse buyers.  When there's competition like this, it forces designers (whether it be RM, LV, gucci, whatever) to really make their bags better to justify the higher price, or to make them less expensive so that people won't go to the less expensive brand.  

It's also good for Rebecca Minkoff - now that there's an imitation, we'll be looking to buy a new RM bag that isn't imitated.

Capitalism at its best!


----------



## littlerock

I don't know if gross is the right word either I just think that it's a turn off when a designer copies another designer so closely. I know that it has a zipper & the dimensions might be different but this is a blatant copy cat and I think it's lame- that's all.

I know that all designers, even high end ones, get inspirations from other design houses but any respectable designer wouldn't copy inch for inch, stud for stud, dog leash for dog leash. 

I'm sorry if I offended anyone by saying that I didn't like B.M & KVZ.. I realize that is a personal decision of mine that I happen to feel very strongly about but nonetheless I probably should have kept that to myself. 

To each their own!


----------



## Megs

There are quite a few designers that have bags that resemble RM's closely... but that is bound to happen. I am sure she keeps her eye on it


----------



## sassygirlzrock

tisk tisk, now all the people that can't get coupon codes will be buying these. (OOHH that yellow hobo looks nice!!)


----------



## GUNG

BLECHHH! They dont even come close to RM's gorgeous, luxurious Nikki! Not by a long shot!


----------



## janechin76

Oh I still think the original Nikki rocks! 

But honestly, RM is still not well-known in many places, I think many people will buy the $200 bag, and think it's the original instead. Judging from the pictures, the quality of the bag looks ok to me.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Icky!!!! It is boxier that RM but they could have changed the hardware yuck!!!!!  but so many designers knock other designers off look at Nine West they copy every other designer.


----------



## Geminiz06

Yeh it was bound to happen. As some of us commented in another thread "do you think that there will be RM fakes". But everyone gets their inspiration from somewhere, and then they tweak it, and make it their, own. Even with food (recipes). You might use someone else's for inspiration, but then tweak it to suit your own taste. In a way, it's a good thing, it means RM is becoming noticed, and is respected, for her artistry within the industry.

And although some of us may not like the B.M. version. Some other people might actually like the shape better. Especially if they have never seen a Nikki bag. I think it will only inspire RM to make even better designs, with more details to further seperate herself. Which will be great for us.


----------



## Desi

I agree. This is definitely not a "knockoff". I knockoff is making a fake, and still calling it a Rebecca Minkoff illegally. Anyhow- a lot of designers will make an "affordable" alternative to other designers. This happens all the time, and can't be prevented. But obviously, this is a legit designer if their handbags are found at saks, nordstroms etc.

I personally love RM's, and ofcourse not all of us can afford it, but want the same style. Well there you go... B.M to the rescue.


----------



## qcescada

qcescada said:


> It's funny because a B. Makowsky purse led me to this forum. I was considering the Eden cross-body satchel in pale yellow. I saw it in Nordstrom's and it was beautiful and felt great but I decided to do some research into the designer.
> 
> After finding out it was Van Zeeland's husband and that the bags were available on QVC, Dillard's etc, I wanted something more special. It's a great bag though and the yellow sold out quickly. But after the research, the Eden cross-body also looks like the Botkier Sasha duffle.
> 
> Not being an RM fan at the time, I wouldn't have known the inspiration for either bag but I guess this does resemble the Nikki quite a bit. I haven't seen it in person but after seeing some other B.Makowsky's, the Eden CB was still my favorite.



This is the bag I was talking about. After seeing it in real life and feeling ti, it was very nice. Now having seen the Botkier, it is very similar BUT I wouldn't call it gross or anything like that. If I could get a Botkier for the same price, I would definitely pick the Botkier BUT if I didn't know, I would just buy it as a nice bag from Nordstrom.


----------



## jennylovexo

check this out  how can it be? 
how could they steal rebecca's design? 







http://www.endless.com/dp/B0010T4T3E?tag=dealtime-endless-20&linkCode=asn


----------



## Freshface5

Wow! Made in China. Rebecca is very proud her items are made in the USA.


----------



## starryviolet

There was a post dedicated to this a while back. I wish search was back up again so we could look at the awful comparisons


----------



## jennylovexo

oh man, sorry that there's already a thread :shame:  i'm lost without the search because i search a few pages and then i get bored 

when will the search be back?


----------



## clearbright

omg at first glance i thought it really was an RM nikki! i can't believe how similar they look!!  that's awful!


----------



## Desi

^^it even has RM resort hardware 

I think this line is actually carried at Nordies, and saks, so many people don't consider it to be a rip off, but its personally YUCKY to me


----------



## Suzzeee

Yeah, isn't that brand known for doing this - I thought I remembered some brand suing them.  The brand is owned by Kathy Van Zeeland and her husband and I see it at TJ Maxx all the time.  This one is pretty blatant though - if I was RM, I'd check into it.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

I actually don't think there is law against it.  Outright fake bags-with the same name but not made byt he true manufacturere yes but not this.  Nordstromis famous for this there own line is famous for it. Also Nine west is famous for ripping off other higher ned designers but now that i htink baout I think they were sued and lost.


----------



## True Religion

Ugh I agree with ShoeGal - "inspired by" isn't illegal if there are changes to the design, but it's just tacky. Yuck.


----------



## Desi

if you notice also, this has longer handles. 

If anyone ever noticed the secret of the nikki's SLOUCH, it is because of the SHORTER handle... 

if you try to straighten your bag at the top, it won't straighten because the handle is short, thus causing the bag to slouch... which is the whole concept of the nikki. 

That is why RM didn't want to make the handles longer on the nikki, and that is why this BM wannabe is crap...


----------



## Lavidacolor

i might like the bag if i didnt know RM and didnt know it was a rip off. but knowing that, i could never buy the bag!


----------



## scarlet*rose

wtf?!    I can't believe people make money ripping off other's people's hard work & designs! They seriously need to learn to come up with their own ideas!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Looks exactly the same.  But, I am sure you can't compare if you have the 2 in front of you.  However, for someone who is not an RM person, they might just buy that one because it is cheaper. They may not bcare,  Just because they like the style.  I personally would never but thats because I know that that is a Nikki looking bag.  To a person without an  RM eye or who has no idea who RM is they are saving about 300 smackers.


----------



## GUNG

URGH, what bastards! How uncreative do you have to get to bite someones entire design??? Shame, shame


----------



## littlerock

Yes.. I agree while this isn't illegal it is definitely a turn off. I can only imagine what the quality bof this bag is like..

Here's the link to the thread that I started a while back on this very subject..

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rm-nikki-lookalike-copy-285294.html

DESI- I love your little side bar about the slouchiness of the nikki hobo!! haha that was great!


----------



## hannahbananab

Isn't there always SOMEONE who cheats off someone else's success and hard work? Sheesh! That is just so wrong!


----------



## ead_angel

I think the longer strap makes it look so ugly!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

That is just crazy!!! It's as if they didn't even try to make it their own...


----------



## tatertot

How awful!! It does look like they laid a Nikki out and said "hmmm what can we do to copy this bag??" Yuck


----------



## bwn527

I cant believe this!!  Why couldnt they just make a hobo, they took her exact copy...the studs, the line down the middle and the bottom.  Thats crazy and tacky!!  Would never buy this bag everrrrr!


----------



## enshogirl

littlerock80 said:


> Here's the link to the thread that I started a while back on this very subject..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rm-nikki-lookalike-copy-285294.html



I think we need to calm down a little and read the original post about this topic again. I like how it ends nicely and covers everything already.

Designers "copy" each other all the time. I bet there are other bags out there that have also copied or have been inspired by RM's designs.

I own a B.Makowsky bag and the quality is wonderful and I love it! If someone has never seen the RM Nikki, they would just think they are getting a nice leather bag from Sak's or Nordstrom's.

However, I can really see how the two bags are similar, but I'm not going to call the B.Makowsky "gross" or what have you. How many times has the LV Speedy's shape been imitated by other high end designers? I can think of quite a few.


----------



## hannahbananab

I think being inspired by someone's design is fine - and I have seen it a lot. A straight copy is just wrong, IMO. They used the studs, the same strap style (different length), etc. If they wanted to do a less expenseive version, that's totally cool, but they should have made it different enough so that it didn't look like an almost exact replica, IMO...


----------



## mockinglee

They're not the only ones. Tano's had the same bag out for a while now:
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/look-alike-bags-249889.html


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

That's kind of his job.  He rips off everyone.  

It's not illegal because it's not a "copy" purporting to be an RM bag but Makowsky's own "inspired" design -- but you sure got me on how they decide where that line is!  

We could get into a whole discussion here again about where the line is between designers being "inspired" by other designers and just ripping them off.  Rebecca is inspired by Balenciaga and Botkier but she certainly makes her designs her own.  Marc Jacobs is inspired by Prada and whoever else he is inspired by this month (lol)...now Rebecca is inspiring others and those others will inspire others.  It could go on forever!


----------



## Luna

TokiliciousJenY said:


> check this out  how can it be?
> how could they steal rebecca's design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.endless.com/dp/B0010T4T3E?tag=dealtime-endless-20&linkCode=asn




Wow.. I mean.. I realize the Nikki is a pretty simple hobo.. but aside from the top zip, the different side clip, and the stud on the strap.. it's the same frickin bag


----------



## Samia




----------



## jennylovexo

HitchcockBlonde said:


> That's kind of his job. He rips off everyone.


----------



## 3Snuffles

I know its not a "fake" but if something is so closely "inspired" down to the placement of a stud, its just wrong. Its so obviously trying to look exactly the same, I find it no different than the stuff on Canal street...


----------



## enshogirl

BTW - I was at TJMaxx today and they had about 8 of these things all in different colors.


----------



## jennylovexo

No way!  Of this exact bag?


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

enshogirl said:


> I think we need to calm down a little and read the original post about this topic again. I like how it ends nicely and covers everything already.
> 
> Designers "copy" each other all the time. I bet there are other bags out there that have also copied or have been inspired by RM's designs.
> 
> I own a B.Makowsky bag and the quality is wonderful and I love it! If someone has never seen the RM Nikki, they would just think they are getting a nice leather bag from Sak's or Nordstrom's.
> 
> However, I can really see how the two bags are similar, but I'm not going to call the B.Makowsky "gross" or what have you. How many times has the LV Speedy's shape been imitated by other high end designers? I can think of quite a few.


 
You couldn't have said it better *enshogirl .  *From what I have seen the B. Makowsky bags are of nice quality and to say that they are gross and to act like you wouldn't be caught dead with one of these bags is just downright *SNOBBY *AND Disgusting .  The way the prices of everything is way up right now not everyone in the world is rich and can afford to buy a Rebecca Minkoff bag.   It makes me sad to read how shallow some Women can be.


----------



## enshogirl

TokiliciousJenY said:


> No way!  Of this exact bag?



Yes.


----------



## 3Snuffles

ILOVETOKIDOKI said:


> You couldn't have said it better *enshogirl .  *From what I have seen the B. Makowsky bags are of nice quality and to say that they are gross and to act like you wouldn't be caught dead with one of these bags is just downright *SNOBBY *AND Disgusting .  The way the prices of everything is way up right now not everyone in the world is rich and can afford to buy a Rebecca Minkoff bag.  It makes me sad to read how shallow some Women can be.


 
I absolutely agree that there is nothing wrong with good quality AND affordable bags - but there is something wrong with plain flat out copying someone else creativity. There are copywrite laws and trademark laws in this country - thats what drives innovation. The reason why all the fakes and pirating happen in China is because they have NO incentive to think of anything thenselves - they just copy someone elses work and try to pass it off as their own. (No offense to Chinese people in general, I am Chinese myself - even the people I know in China acknowledge this problem) If B. Makowsky wants to make nice looking good quality bags - then go for it, but he should design them himself -or at least put his own spin on it. His bag is VERY clearly trying to pass itself off as the Nikki - so that someone who wasn't as familiar with RM might mistake it for one - I dont care if Chanel did the same thing and sold it for more, its just plain wrong.


----------



## jpep

I was tooling around on Flickr last night and found these photos of fake Rebecca Minkoff bags taken at Charles & Keith in Singapore (linking to the pics instead of posting here because I don't want to use anyone's Flickr photos without permission):

Fake White/Brown Basketweave MA/MAM: http://flickr.com/photos/riceandsoup/2314804886/
Fake Black/Patent MA/MAM: http://flickr.com/photos/riceandsoup/2314804522/
Fake Navy/Croc MA/MAM: http://flickr.com/photos/riceandsoup/2313990861/

They appear to be of terrible quality, but still, this is wrong! This happens to all the popular brands eventually, and I'm sad that it's happening to RM. Like everyone here, I hate seeing fake bags everywhere and I take pride in carrying authentic bags and supporting independent designers. While I want my bags to stay unique and don't want see copies all over the place, I am mostly posting this as a PSA. I also emailed this directly to RM so they are aware.

I suppose we should all start keeping an eye out for fakes. Perhaps there's a way to stop it if it gets nipped in the bud...?


----------



## gypsumrose

Booo! I like that first comment under the first picture.


----------



## Joceybaby23

I remember looking at these pictures before. It is such a shame!

RiceandSoup is a PF member and I think she started a similar thread a while back. I will look for it....


----------



## scoobiesmomma

EEWWW!!! Those bags are gross!


----------



## LindaP

Whoa, I thought RM was NOT being faked as of yet! Looks like I was wrong, something to be on the lookout for.  I bet they'll start turning up on Ebay.

Linda


----------



## enshogirl

Oh yeah, I remember a thread about this from before.

Do these fakey bags say "Rebecca Minkoff" on them anywhere?


----------



## deeliciouz

I do think RM was notified of this already jpep. If my memory serves me right, she had them pulled off of the shelves. If I'm wrong though, someone please set the record straight. 

i  my authentic rm's! I can't wait for my HG to arrive to me.


----------



## theglamorous

that is not good.


----------



## p3bbz

gypsumrose said:


> Booo! I like that first comment under the first picture.


 
lol that made me giggle. 
RE: RM fakes - So it has begun..


----------



## jpep

*Dee*, I hope you are right. I noticed the pics are from Feb 2008 so hopefully something was done about it since then! I couldn't find a thread about these fake bags specifically, so I posted as an FYI and to maybe get more info...


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Oh my, one more thing to worry about. I was enjoying browsing the ebay bags knowing every single one was authentic. I guess it was only a matter of time...


----------



## deeliciouz

jpep said:


> *Dee*, I hope you are right. I noticed the pics are from Feb 2008 so hopefully something was done about it since then! I couldn't find a thread about these fake bags specifically, so I posted as an FYI and to maybe get more info...



 I was right! here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-minkoff-rip-offs-259730.html


----------



## jpgoeth

Booooooo!


----------



## jpep

deeliciouz said:


> I was right! here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-minkoff-rip-offs-259730.html




Thanks Dee! I read that thread - it's encouraging that the bags were no longer on the shelves shortly after RiceandSoup posted about it!


----------



## B. Jara

jpep said:


> I was tooling around on Flickr last night and found these photos of fake Rebecca Minkoff bags taken at Charles & Keith in Singapore (linking to the pics instead of posting here because I don't want to use anyone's Flickr photos without permission):
> 
> Fake White/Brown Basketweave MA/MAM: http://flickr.com/photos/riceandsoup/2314804886/
> Fake Black/Patent MA/MAM: http://flickr.com/photos/riceandsoup/2314804522/
> Fake Navy/Croc MA/MAM: http://flickr.com/photos/riceandsoup/2313990861/
> 
> They appear to be of terrible quality, but still, this is wrong! This happens to all the popular brands eventually, and I'm sad that it's happening to RM. Like everyone here, I hate seeing fake bags everywhere and I take pride in carrying authentic bags and supporting independent designers. While I want my bags to stay unique and don't want see copies all over the place, I am mostly posting this as a PSA. I also emailed this directly to RM so they are aware.
> 
> I suppose we should all start keeping an eye out for fakes. Perhaps there's a way to stop it if it gets nipped in the bud...?



Yep, RM knows about these, this pic has been around for a while now. I'm pretty sure they are taken care of, but the pictures are still around. ush:


----------



## lunatwinkle

Oh no! I had no idea that RM was starting to be faked now! Thanks for posting this jpep! I bet these may show up on eBay soon. Well, I am in total  with my 100% authentic Wine MAM!


----------



## MJDaisy

these popped up a while ago...and they haven't shown up on ebay...yet.


----------



## Loquita

Those fake bags are &&&%%##@@!!!

Yucky.


----------



## debpie

I guess everything of quality is eventually copied but at least these are pitiful reproductions and they have been pulled!


----------



## Dallas_CaliGirl

Nuff said. Word.


----------



## paintednightsky

These are very obvious fakes though.  They aren't very good copies.  A real RM fan could distinguish a real from a fake bag!


----------



## birki

Last I saw, these bags have definitely been pulled out from the said C&K stores..


----------



## chpwhy

Im surprised in a way.. I tot they only copy those more popular Designer Brands(Gxx, Lxx, Bxx)..  BOOooo!!..


----------



## rachie89

Charles and Keith stopped selling them already! (yay) But I dont think it will pop up on ebay because most singaporeans don't know what RM is. They only know how to stare at my deeeelish tangerine mam! And no, the fakes dont have RM written anywhere, instead it writes charles and keith boldly on the inside. =(


----------



## scarlet*rose

:censor:


----------



## riceandsoup

Hm, this is a surprise. I haven't been visiting the RM sub-forum for a while. Yes, those bags are no longer being sold in Charles & Keith stores. Goods at Charles & Keith tend to move really quickly so they've long since moved on to copying other brands e.g. Anna Corrinna, Marc Jacobs, Botkier.....


----------



## pinkie19

Oh wow... I haven't noticed... There's a Charles & Keith at the mall just 5 mins away from where I live!  
There are rip-offs on everything!  Its just a matter of time... nobody cares unless you're a fan of the original brand...  Look at Tokidoki for Lesportsac...  Fakes galore in Bangkok, Thailand...  and there I was swinging my little original one around.. LOL.
China has fakes of everything..... at a mere 5% of the original price...  and I do believe some of the quality of these items are fairly decent... but then.. even if they weren't...at $20 for a $600 pair of boots... erm.. it really isn't rocket science ay?


----------



## littlerock

These bags are not claiming to be RM bags right?? And the hardware is completely different. I would not worry about these as threathening knock-offs.. The are obviously different and unless the label says Rebecca Minkoff they aren't doing anything wrong..


----------



## cheburashka

I am new to RM and always have been a little skeptical about why people post pictures of knock-offs and replicas on here. Until I had a same experience myself: I went into Aldo with my coworker ( haven't been there in several years ) and they had a replica (knockoff ?) of Nikki. It looked sooooooo similar style-wise and size-wise I couldn't believe my eyes.  

It was like an awakening Eureka moment. I didn't realize these 'cheapy'  brands copy higher end designers so much. I just stood there, so disappointed  and in complete utter disbelief. I tried to take a picture for you guys, but they, wouldn't let me.


----------



## Desi

This is unfortunate. A lot of company's however to make "replicas" there is a big difference between a knock off and replica. 

A replica simply is just a copy of the style/shape of the bag. 

A knock off is basically a FAKE. This is where the design of the bag is stolen, and the name of the designer is still used. As long it didn't say Rebecca Minkoff, i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mockinglee

They have it online: http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/storeS...cfm&itemID=68123971&&var=d&ckey=US&colorid=22

I wouldn't worry about it. It's not even leather. There's no mistaking it for the real thing.


----------



## savvy23

Blah!  You can tell it is plastic!


----------



## rnp1987

Isn't the nikki shape sort of basic? I mean there are going to be bags that are similar, but they can never come close to RM!


----------



## 3Snuffles

Its not trying to look exactly like the Nikki and its def not leather - no mistaking it thank goodness...

I agree the Nikki is a basic hobo shape, but for some reason the way its cut and put together it slouches like no other hobo - I have never found another hobo that I really liked.


----------



## bellabird

This is too funny, I was just going to post the same thing. I just came from the mall and saw that replica Nikki in the Aldo store window.


----------



## mockinglee

rnp1987 said:


> Isn't the nikki shape sort of basic? I mean there are going to be bags that are similar, but they can never come close to RM!



The overall shape IS pretty basic, but really, there's no need to copy the detailing, like the curved leather strips on the top corners, the shape of the strap, and the double straps connected to the clasp on the sides!

ETA: You know what would be funny? If it wasn't a copy of a RM, but a copy of that B. Makowsky bag.....which is a copy of RM.


----------



## Loquita

mockinglee said:


> The overall shape IS pretty basic, but really, there's no need to copy the detailing, like the curved leather strips on the top corners, the shape of the strap, and the double straps connected to the clasp on the sides!
> 
> ETA: You know what would be funny? If it wasn't a copy of a RM, but a copy of that B. Makowsky bag.....which is a copy of RM.


----------



## MichelleD

mockinglee said:


> they Have It Online: http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/stores...cfm&itemid=68123971&&var=d&ckey=us&colorid=22
> 
> I Wouldn't Worry About It. It's Not Even Leather. There's No Mistaking It For The Real Thing.




Ita


----------



## artich0ke

I used to be the manager of an Aldo Accessories store... luckily I didn't know better when I worked there!  One of the best selling bags was a copy of the MJ Stam... I had no idea!  This was back before I knew anything about designer bags.  I walked by a store about a month ago and saw the "Nikki" in the window -- terrible!


----------



## shesnochill

I just posted on another thread [J.Crew Quilted Bay Replica?] and I will post the same response here.

I'm usually BOTHERED by replicas also.. and like some of you tPFers, I'd post them here. Until I got some really.. DEEP and BLUNT tPFers show me a BIGGER PICTURE and meaning to it..

First of all, many designers "copy" each other and there are MANY handbags that "look exactly THE SAME or LOOK ALIKE". And we call those "replicas", "copies", "wannabes" and other not so nice names..

But I've come to see that not everyone can be blessed enough to buy high priced handbags and designer handbags like *many of us here*. Not everyone can just SEE a beautiful handbag MADE IN ITALY and just swip their VISA.. so I no longer really want to call any bag a REPLICA. I must admit though, I still do .. sometimes, but honestly, we all WHO CAN AFFORD the "real" things should just be thankful for what we have.. others can't be. That's why they are forced to buy the "replicas".


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

ITA with you Annaversary  Thanks for your thoughtful comment..I am sure we ALL rocked a "replica" bag at some point in our lives, which only encouraged us to get the "real" thing, which many of us have been *blessed* to do so


----------



## Jenny Cadine

True. I'll admit to having a Nine West bag right now that is clearly inspired by Marni's baloon bag. It's my rainy day bag. As long as a similar looking bag is not actually pretending to be the designer, I don't see the problem.
"Mirror image" bags being sold on ebay as the real thing, that's just disgusting.

When I used to wear a lot of Coach these clueless women I work with would tell me how you could just get a copy for a fraction of the price and no one could tell. I would say that I could tell-- from across the street! Nobody says this about my Minkoff bags, however!


----------



## fabae

As long as it's not a fake, I don't see the harm in it.  I wouldn't buy one, but that's just me.  Top designers do it, too.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Just got a photo of the *Nikki replica at Aldo*...of course I had to snap the photo on the DL, so the SA did not catch me!!! I tell you, I felt like a spy...my friend was dying with laughter!  Sorry I did not look to see what the price was...too busy trying to catch the photo.

Would have purchased a pair of shoes...but of course they were too darn TIGHT!!


----------



## RaeBelle

The bag is $35 at Aldo.  I've seen it at a few different stores and asked.


----------



## heffalump

What a coincidence!! I just saw this bag on Aldos website last nite cuz I was shopping for shoes!! Yah I was thinking cheap Nikki toooooo


----------



## fabae

Is that bag actually the same dimensions as the Nikki?  If it is, then I can go check out the size IRL since I can't get my hands an RM Nikki here.  Then I can order the real thing with confidence!  See?  Replicas have a purpose!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Good point Fabae...you go girl


----------



## p3bbz

I think the Coach Carly looks "similar" to the Nikki to. I always try to spot RMs in Manhattan (been seeing alot lately!) and I always catch a Coach Carly thinking it's a Nikki. Sorry I had a point but unfortunately I'm too tired to remember haha..


----------



## daphodill84

^^ I always thought that too!


----------



## lilac0485

I was just browsing around some boutiques and noticed this bag that looked a lot like the Nikki.  It even has the studs on the bottom of the bag too.  The one I saw was a light brown color with the thickest smoochiest leather ever and it was less than $400.


----------



## runa

uhhh... that is a dead ringer for the Nikki!  Rebecca Minkoff would flip out at the sight of that!

I checked out their website and they use luxe metallic leather for that, too! $400 is cheaper than $600 but still pricy, wow.


----------



## luxemommy

Unbelievable!   All I have to say is _imitation is the greatest form of flattery_.


----------



## BagSlave

luxemommy said:


> Unbelievable!   All I have to say is _imitation is the greatest form of flattery_.




Not to bust any bubble.......but we dont exactly know who imitated who.......besides.......the nikki shape is so general that almost any designer could come up with it with maybe a few differences such as zippers, tassels, studs, etc. and here we would be calling it an imitation......


----------



## runa

BagSlave said:


> Not to bust any bubble.......but we dont exactly know who imitated who.......besides.......the nikki shape is so general that almost any designer could come up with it with maybe a few differences such as zippers, tassels, studs, etc. and here we would be calling it an imitation......




ah, this is true.

after all, the Matinee purse: everyone knows it was clearly inspired by the Balenciaga Whistle bag, there are too many similarities.  The designer herself said she loves Balenciaga purse designs.  

Nikki indeed is a general hobo shape.

I actually like it when designers get "inspired" by other designers- in the end you get some pretty fabulous results with unique twists.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I have never heard of them.  They look exact.


----------



## mockinglee

BagSlave said:


> Not to bust any bubble.......but we dont exactly know who imitated who.......besides.......the nikki shape is so general that almost any designer could come up with it with maybe a few differences such as zippers, tassels, studs, etc. and here we would be calling it an imitation......



I don't know who came out with the design first, and the shape IS very common, but the issue for me is that the next "designer" DIDN'T come up with a few differences such as zippers, tassels, studs, etc. They just copied exactly the details, down to the studs and feet, even the center seam.  So it is not just an imitation, it is an exact copy.


----------



## Desi

This looks EXACTLY like the nikki...


----------



## shaurin

runa said:


> ah, this is true.
> 
> after all, the Matinee purse: everyone knows it was clearly inspired by the Balenciaga Whistle bag, there are too many similarities. The designer herself said she loves Balenciaga purse designs.


 
^ I thought that the matinee bag was inspired by Michael Jackson's jacket in Thriller?????


----------



## Desi

^^yes it was!! I've seen a whistle bag IRL, and it is like HALF the size of a matinee... i didn't notice that many similarities aside from the fact they were both east/westy


----------



## MJDaisy

bumping this thread! i saw this bag IRL at TJ maxx. omg...i saw it and was shocked. it really does look so much like the nikki. but as a nikki owner i can say that it definitely is NOT near as good of quality (obviii)....butttt it still startled me.


----------



## armanigirl

omg i was at nordstroms last week and saw this really pretty purple B MAKOWSKY bag...and thought to myself "this looks like a nikki" .... then i looked at the brand and was like "B MAKOWSKY " never heard of that before...anyway, i tried it on just because the color was pretty but i thought to myself "MY WINE NIKKI IS ON ITS WAY!" and also, the leather was very hard *thumbs down*....


----------



## katelove477

I think this is kind of exciting. When your bags are 'inspiring' other designers, you know you've made it! BMakowsky does have cute stuff, but they're very much everywhere. RMs are hard to find in department stores, and thus way more special! 

And armanigirl I cannot get enough of my Wine Nikki. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## sassygirlzrock

I actually bought one of these in the camel color. I have a RM and love it, but didn't feel like paying the extra for the Nikki. I got it at Marshalls and only paid $90 so I can't really complain. The leather is nicer than my RM and I would say it's holding up just as well! I love each bag but got a deal on the cheaper one!


----------



## knasarae

I don't think there is anything wrong with it.  Didn't someone post an MJ bag created a few years ago that looks very much like a Henri?  I'm sure we could find similar bag styles across all kinds of designers.

With that being said B Makowsky bags are made pretty well.  The leather is nice...although the lighter ones tend to show scratches easily.  The in store displays I've seen have looked pretty beaten if they've been handled a lot.  I personally think the bag is cute and provides a nice cheaper alternative to someone who can't afford RM prices or wants a cute hobo style but not as big as the Nikki (the BM version is smaller than both the Nikki and Mini Nikki).


----------



## MJDaisy

First I will say that i am so sorry, but i have no photos. I really wish i did but i didn't have my camera with me! But OMG i was shocked! i've never seen a REAL RM in my area, but I have never seen a FAKE RM at all. It was terrible! I literally stared. At first i thought it might have been a special sample, BUT NO...the hardware was all wrong on this baby....but jeez it was so close. I will do my best to describe.

It was a NIKKI style, the shoulder strap was so close, it was nuts! it had the little outline like the nikki has and everything. It was an animal print nikki...but it was SUEDEISH and the spots were a metallicy fabric. it was CHEAP looking. it was brown suede with the purpley metallic spots. yuck. i think it was meant to be either cheetah or snake...i couldn't even tell. lol but the hardware was goldish and ROUND rings, not the lobster claw old hardware or the signature new RM hardware. 

it crossed my mind that it might be B Makowsy, not sure. i would have loved to inspect it close up and get a look on the inside lining and such. but yeah, just thought some of you may be interested, we might have to stop saying there are no fakes on ebay...


----------



## tatertot

I would have killed to know what brand it was. I know there have been many almost exact copies from other designers but they always seem to try to switch just one thing (hardware for example). I'll scout around and see if I can figure out what brands are coping her most recently.


----------



## mel_mel1004

If only you DID have your camera - that picture would've been worth more than a thousand words but from your description, I can only imagine an atrocious bag in the most bizarre print/ material/ feel out there! Crazy stuff!!


----------



## neatfreak

I still think we can say there are no fakes on ebay because no one is truly faking the RM name yet right? I mean just because someone is faking the shape/style of a bag it's still pretty easy to tell that from a real RM. 

But I bet it won't be long now...


----------



## circoit

This bag sounds more like a look-a-like than a fake. A fake is a bag that has the Rebecca Minkoff name on it as well as a replication of the style.


----------



## lmartinx1

I've seen threads on some of the copy cat/look a like bags out there. I really, really hope that's what the bag you saw was.


----------



## MJDaisy

it might have just been a look alike, which is why i wish i could have seen the inside. but RM doesn't plaster her name all over her bags (which is why lots of us love them so very much!) so it is hard to say.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Aldo has a MAB-ish bag, not an exact copy but similar. Only big designers get copied, so I guess it's a compliment in a way.


----------



## shesnochill

Jenny Cadine said:


> Aldo has a MAB-ish bag, not an exact copy but similar. Only big designers get copied, so I guess it's a compliment in a way.



Definetly a huge flattering compliment to Rebecca Minkoff 

*But*, let me remind everyone that NOT EVERYONE can afford expensive designer handbags like MOST OF US ON HERE (TPF). Sometimes people buy handbags WITHOUT realizing it's a "replica".
​


----------



## katelove477

Good point, Annaversary! Some people are just more sensible than us! Haha! 

I also find it a HUGEEE compliment when someone replicates a more expensive bag!


----------



## MJDaisy

annaversary said:


> Definetly a huge flattering compliment to Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> *But*, let me remind everyone that NOT EVERYONE can afford expensive designer handbags like MOST OF US ON HERE (TPF). Sometimes people buy handbags WITHOUT realizing it's a "replica".
> ​



this is a good point, i point i often find myself making in other threads. i guess i was just shocked by the fact that it was a nikki and not a bigger brand...but this bag was sooo ugly, NO ONE should have been carrying it...


----------



## Suzzeee

It's probably a look alike and not an actual fake w/ the RM label on it.   There's nothing wrong with look alikes and inspired by, it's the actual "replica" bags and "counterfeit" bags that are wrong, wrong, wrong!   I have to say I saw a bag at TJ Maxx the other day that I thought was a Coach Ergo Tote which is a fairly distinctive style and then I saw the Nine West logo on the front of it!


----------



## shesnochill

MJDaisy said:


> this is a good point, i point i often find myself making in other threads. i guess i was just shocked by the fact that it was a nikki and not a bigger brand...but this bag was sooo ugly, NO ONE should have been carrying it...



Haha. It's understandable you may be digusted 
I often get horrified when I see replica bags as well and I start making fun of it and sometimes even making fun of the person. BUT, I came to realize (thanks to some tPFers who taught me on a thread I made about a "replca" I saw) that not everyone can afford the bags most of us can. So that's when I opened up my eyes and realized that handbags aren't everything to everyone.

But it's okay, you can think of how ugly it is in your head


----------



## sweetdreams

It might be that b makowsky (?) bag, they copied it down to the studs.


----------



## spoiled_brat

I had to Google B Makowsky and found out he was Kathy Van Zeeland's husband?!


----------



## MJDaisy

sweetdreams said:


> It might be that b makowsky (?) bag, they copied it down to the studs.



i thought that when i saw the bag and realized it was not RM, i saw a b makowsky nikki wannabe at tj maxx (it was leather and NOT this disgusting suede animal print thing)...it looked very similar to what i saw tho....


----------



## MJDaisy

spoiled_brat said:


> I had to Google B Makowsky and found out he was Kathy Van Zeeland's husband?!



when i learned that i was shocked too! weird huh?


----------



## spoiled_brat

^ well, no offence to her fans but I personally don't like her bags. Or his.

I am trying to find a picture similar to what you described but there is nothing. It was probably not his..


----------



## Loquita

MJDaisy said:


> when i learned that i was shocked too! weird huh?



Wow!  I think that her bags are way worse than his, actually...at least the leather on his is_ kinda _decent.  BTW, I was at Nordie's today in Hartford and saw the dread Makowsky Nikki knock-off in this baby-poop beige color.  

Blech.  It's not like it's a super cheap bag, either.  I think that there are far nicer, more original bags for less $.


----------



## MJDaisy

Loquita said:


> Wow!  I think that her bags are way worse than his, actually...at least the leather on his is_ kinda _decent.  BTW, I was at Nordie's today in Hartford and saw the dread Makowsky Nikki knock-off in this baby-poop beige color.
> 
> Blech.  It's not like it's a super cheap bag, either.  I think that there are far nicer, more original bags for less $.



i think his leather is actually really good! i saw this cute little old lady and i loved her bag and i told her so and she made me stroke the leather. it was sooo soft! then she said it was a b makowsky bag! i was shocked. i think his problem is his designs, not the leather.


----------



## Loquita

Agreed!  The leather is actually quite soft....

But he lost me on the faux Nikki trip.


----------



## sango217

Okay so I did a quick search to see if anyone else has posted this prior but didn't see anything.  If I missed it then sorry for the duplicate.  

So I was having my hair done today when I saw a girl walk by with what I first thought was a Nikki.  But as she got closer I realized it was a Coach bag ("the Carly" as it happens).  I'm assuming it's a new Coach style, at least new to Coach, but does it not bear a striking resemblance to the Nikki?  I know that other smaller brands have copied the Nikki (e.g. BMakowski) but was surprised to see this one.  What do you gals think?
http://www.coach.com/content/CollectionList.aspx?categoryid=365&child=889


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*I don't know if its supposed to resemble the Nikki or not, but all I know is that the Nikki is WAY cuter! *


----------



## NicolesCloset

Hi Sango.I have seen the carly and it has been out for awhile and in my opinion I dont think it looks like the nikki. That is just me though. Its more boxy.  I love the nikki shape more and they way it slouches.


----------



## sango217

Agreed!  But I may be biased b/c I do not like Coach at all and love RM.


----------



## AnnieBinSD

sango217 said:


> Agreed! But I may be biased b/c I do not like Coach at all and love RM.


 
*^Ditto!!!*


----------



## sango217

What's up Nicole'sCloset?  How's it going?  I've been avoiding this forum for a while b/c I'm a starving student again and so need to save.  But I couldn't resist posting on this.   

I agree re the boxiness of the Carly and the Nikki is obviously way cuter but I do see the resemblance.  Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## wongy74

I think the Carly has been out longer.  But the Nikki is much nicer!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Sango I have been so avoiding too!! lol  I have been hanging out in the celeb and handbag section lately.  We are on the same boat.  I have been strong though hee hee.


----------



## Tracy

NicolesCloset said:


> Hi Sango.I have seen the carly and it has been out for awhile and in my opinion I dont think it looks like the nikki. That is just me though. Its more boxy. I love the nikki shape more and they way it slouches.


 
^^ agreed! carly has been out for a long time. i actually own a Carly and they are nothing alike. except that they are both a hobo.


----------



## Miss Bev

The carly (which has been out a lot longer than the nikki) has completely different straps and side details. And obviously the nikki and the carly are basic hobos which is a pretty generic shape to begin with so to me as long as all the fine details are different (as they are here) it doesn't even strike me as RM copying Coach or vice versa.


----------



## sheanabelle

I always liked the carly....glad i held out for nikki though.


----------



## lunatwinkle

The Carly has been out for a long time already. And this hobo style shape isn't really copyrighted by any handbag designer. There have been leather hobo style bags out for years. Just my opinion. But I also agree that the Carly and Nikki are totally different, ranging from the actual shape to the studs and hardware.


----------



## starryviolet

i don't think it looks the same or at least if i saw IRL i wouldn't say "oh that looks like the nikki". it has the turnlock hardware on the side of the bag which is a giveaway for coach bags.


----------



## p3bbz

I agree there are similarities though. I always think I spotted a nikki on the street and then it turns out it's a carly! The bottom hardware gets me taking a double take. It's the Pretty popular bag around NY it seem as I see them everywhere. But of course the nikki is WAY cuter.


----------



## BagSlave

sango217 said:


> Okay so I did a quick search to see if anyone else has posted this prior but didn't see anything.  If I missed it then sorry for the duplicate.
> 
> So I was having my hair done today when I saw a girl walk by with what I first thought was a Nikki.  But as she got closer I realized it was a Coach bag ("the Carly" as it happens).  I'm assuming it's a new Coach style, at least new to Coach, but does it not bear a striking resemblance to the Nikki?  I know that *other smaller brands* have copied the Nikki (e.g. BMakowski) but was surprised to see this one.  What do you gals think?
> http://www.coach.com/content/CollectionList.aspx?categoryid=365&child=889




Just my opinion but I personally love the carly and when you say coach is a smaller brand.....to clarify....its MUCH larger then RM on a domestic and international scale......and as everyone pointed out....the carly has been out for a while now and looks NOTHING like the nikki...I also owned the nikki but returned, aiming to try a mini soon instead


----------



## xIcyBluex

The carly has been out for quite a few years. There was mention that the Nikki looked a lot like a Tano bag that was basically the Coach Carly. I personally don't think they look anything alike.  Coach came out with the Carly years before RM had the Nikki.  

There are many brands that have shapes that are similar to the Nikki.  Honestly, most of them came out right around after the Carly came out due to its success.  There are bags that look alot more like the Nikki and I personally think that it is due to the fact that there are only so many shapes and sizes that designers can make without creating something really crazy and wackky.


----------



## katlun

I am glad I am not the only one who thought the Carly looked like the Nikki.

I also think Coach has a bag that looks like the Steady:



I guess these are the in styles, shapes right now.
javascript:displaymaz_Map2();


----------



## lula_bernie

I have nothing against Coach bags and love their leather cleaner, but I do have to say that I prefer the Nikki.


----------



## littlerock

The only reason they resemble each other is because they are both a variation of the classic "hobo" design. A hobo will always have the same idea behind it that's what makes it a hobo. I think they look totally different other than being the same type of bag.


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Consider this bag:










Well...it's Megs's beautiful classic Gucci hobo. Gucci's hobo design predates Rebecca Minkoff's Nikki design.  They've been doing hobos like this for years.  And doing them beautifully I might add!

My point is just that we have to be careful talking about "knockoffs" because there are a lot of similarities between bags of this type...and Rebecca's may not have always  come first, KWIM? It's a classic hobo shape that has been around for ages.  It's always a little difficult to tell when something becomes a "knockoff" and when one well-known designer is just running with the idea in a slightly different way, but it's an interesting question.  

I'm not sure who did it before Gucci but I'm sure someone did.


----------



## NicolesCloset

HCB great example! Love that bag. Your right LR the hobo is a classic shape for every designer


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Thanks...I remember it because that Gucci hobo was one of the first designer bags I ever wanted.   Megs's is a GORGEOUS one.


----------



## armanigirl

yeah everyone has been asking me if my nikki is coach...


----------



## tlloveshim

I want the Gucci.


----------



## MJDaisy

i don't think the carly is a nikki replica. yes, they are similar, but they are both just hobo bags. the carly may have even come before the nikki? not sure. anyway both are cute but i MUCH prefer my nikki! she is slouchier and cuter IMO...but maybe i just favor her! it's like kids on the playground...you always think yours is cuter.


----------



## dreamer637

I was in line at Chipotle yesterday and the girl in front of me had a bag that looked like a nikki. I was like omg! Here are some pics. It's from my camera phone and she was moving so it's blurry. Instead of the dogleash clasps it has a ring. There are no studs on the bottom of the bag, but it still resembles the overall idea of the nikki.


----------



## baghag411

OMG!!!  Dead on!!


----------



## pink1

I saw something very, very similar in the Target parking lot the other day.  I followed the poor woman down the aisle.  Definitely not an RM but it was super, super close.  Hardware was different.  Same shape.  I completely forgot about it until I saw this!


----------



## baghag411

I would have "faked love" and asked her where she got it!


----------



## stillsearching

OT - I friggin LOVE Chipotle.


----------



## jennylovexo

stillsearching - are there any chipotle's on the island ?

Could this bag be the b.makowski hobo?


----------



## amy84023

Honestly, the nikki is a very generic bag design.  I'm not trying to be mean to RM or anything, but I have seen a million like it, even before she came out with hers.


----------



## ILUVCHI

I saw this same bag at Loehmann's last week they had a WHOLE bunch on sale.  I didn't even look at them.  Just laughed and walked away... with my RM Nikki (REAL THING) on my arm!


----------



## knasarae

I don't think it's the B. Makowsky version.  My mom has one and it has the "RM resort" studs on it.  Plus, it's more the size of the Mini Nikki than the regular Nikki.


----------



## baghag411

Yep, all the B. Makowsky ones have resort studs!


----------



## starkfan

amy84023 said:


> Honestly, the nikki is a very generic bag design.  I'm not trying to be mean to RM or anything, but I have seen a million like it, even before she came out with hers.



This is pretty true, but with regards to the bag that the OP spotted, I think we do need to consider the detailing too. The two straps at the bottom being joined by hardware, with a third strap pulling up the hardware (forming a kind-of inverted Y), and that short horizontal strap across the top corner? _Definitely_ seems like a ripoff of the Nikki. 

It's one thing if the bag spotted by the OP just had a similar shape/silhouette (i.e. single shoulder strap hobo with a snap closure and top edge that's meant to slouch in), but with the strap detailing at the side so closely mimicking the Nikki? Yep, I'd say this is a ripoff all right.


----------



## stillsearching

Oh yeah there are Chipotle's here on LI!  

All these threads should be merged.  All the I saw an RM fake/replica/similar bag threads.  Its like they all follow the same script!  Not trying to be jerky AT ALL!  I'm just noticing the trend.


----------



## classicerica

Now that RM's designs are catching on and becoming more mainstream, I wouldn't be surprised to see more "nikki"s like this. Her designs are pretty simple (i.e. plain slouchy hobo shape), but it's all in the details of the hardware selection and placement that you can tell RM from others. Great eye, *xdreamer!*


----------



## Tracy

Hey girls, I just searched "nikki copy" and came up w/ 4 threads on the topic. So, I've merged them all here! Have fun!


----------



## xlana

I've seen hobos that look very similar to the Nikki, but they were always different enough so that it wasn't a carbon copy...but that picture looks dead on because most designers don't have that "half circle" strip near the top of the bag, and this bag does.

So then we have identified the Kabecca Spankoff purses? Just B.Makowsky so far?


----------



## stillsearching

Dang! That was a fast merge!! 


I must live a very sheltered life.  Or it may have something to do with the fact that I hate to leave my house, OR it could also be that I am oblivious to all around me when I do decide to leave my house...but I never see these things!!!  

I better prepare myself in case one day I do spot a pretend RM.


----------



## Tracy

^^Lightning, baby! lmao
I knew it was discussed, but I had no idea how much!


----------



## knasarae

On top of it as always Tracy!


----------



## beesaunt

xdreamer637x said:


> I was in line at Chipotle yesterday and the girl in front of me had a bag that looked like a nikki. I was like omg! Here are some pics. It's from my camera phone and she was moving so it's blurry. Instead of the dogleash clasps it has a ring. There are no studs on the bottom of the bag, but it still resembles the overall idea of the nikki.



Hee hee...poor girl. Has no idea her backside is posted here for all to see


----------



## beckman03

I searched for "RM Nikki replica" trying to find any bags that look like the Nikki, but have zipper closure instead of magnetic snap like the Nikki.  I am really really REALLY loving the Nikki, but I know I'd hate it IRL with the magnetic snaps.  I've had bags in the past with magnetic snaps and I just hate them.  Anyway, the B Makowsky sounds great just because of the zipper closure.  I would be interested, however, in finding out about ANY bag similar to the Nikki but with zipper closure.  Anybody know any?


----------



## Tracy

you could try a search in the general Handbags forum.


----------



## beckman03

Thanks Tracy.. I'll try again.  It's a tough call because I truly think the design of the Nikki is superior (no doubt the quality).. I just wish it had a zipper!


----------



## Tracy

TBH the Nikki slouches over so much and your stuff falls to the bottom, it may not be much of an issue!


----------



## beckman03

^^Good point.. I guess I'm going to have to find one to try IRL before I go buying anything.  I'm only an hour and a half from NYC, so is there going to be a sample sale soon?  Nevermind.. don't want to thread crap, so I'll start using my search button!  Thanks Tracy!


----------



## Tracy

your welcome!


----------



## mzballs

I am not sure if they still produce them, but try a Coach Zoe. Same basic hobo structure but has a zipper.



beckman03 said:


> I searched for "RM Nikki replica" trying to find any bags that look like the Nikki, but have zipper closure instead of magnetic snap like the Nikki. I am really really REALLY loving the Nikki, but I know I'd hate it IRL with the magnetic snaps. I've had bags in the past with magnetic snaps and I just hate them. Anyway, the B Makowsky sounds great just because of the zipper closure. I would be interested, however, in finding out about ANY bag similar to the Nikki but with zipper closure. Anybody know any?


----------



## BagSlave

Originally Posted by *beckman03* 

 
_I searched for "RM Nikki replica" trying to find any bags that look like the Nikki, but have zipper closure instead of magnetic snap like the Nikki. I am really really REALLY loving the Nikki, but I know I'd hate it IRL with the magnetic snaps. I've had bags in the past with magnetic snaps and I just hate them. Anyway, the B Makowsky sounds great just because of the zipper closure. I would be interested, however, in finding out about ANY bag similar to the Nikki but with zipper closure. Anybody know any?_


How about the Plan B by RM....a think it might be *slightly* smaller then then the nikkie but it definitely has a zipper


----------



## suretobuy

but it's a copycat. And missing the side clasps. But so close.

http://www.shopsurlygirl.com/View.aspx?ProductID=240&cat=10


----------



## xlana

I think that bag looks more like the Furla shopper than it does the Nikki. I wouldn't say it's a copycat per se, because the hobo is a classic shape that many other purse designers have done.

If it had the half circles, studs, and similar HW, I think then I would call it a copycat.


----------



## cooper1

knasarae said:


> I don't think it's the B. Makowsky version. My mom has one and it has the "RM resort" studs on it. Plus, it's more the size of the Mini Nikki than the regular Nikki.


 
*OMG!* My co-worker came in to work the other day and saw my black Nikki and said "I have that exact same bag! I'll bring it in tomorrow!". I was both stunned and excited at the same time.
The next day she brought in her brown leather B. Makowsky bag with the pyramid "resort" studs and I was shocked!

It has the same shoulder strap, same hardware, same everything, (but in the size of the mini Nikki instead) except on a much.....how do I say this....less nice level....
She said she got it at Marshall's for $60. I am a little tiny bit insulted.


----------



## nazaluke

I know this isn't PC, but that SurlyGirl  thing looks like a piece of crap IMO!


----------



## xlana

cooper1 said:


> *OMG!* My co-worker came in to work the other day and saw my black Nikki and said "I have that exact same bag! I'll bring it in tomorrow!". I was both stunned and excited at the same time.
> The next day she brought in her brown leather B. Makowsky bag with the pyramid "resort" studs and I was shocked!
> 
> It has the same shoulder strap, same hardware, same everything, (but in the size of the mini Nikki instead) except on a much.....how do I say this....less nice level....
> She said she got it at Marshall's for $60. I am a little tiny bit insulted.



It's okay *coop*! She won't have the lovely leather that RM is known for!!


----------



## stillsearching

Not a nikki...but an almost MAB.  

http://www.magnums.net/prod/LC1791/LongchampSale


----------



## debpie

^oohhh.....that is ugly!


----------



## starkfan

^^ That actually doesn't look too obviously similar to the MAB, I think. The details aren't similar enough, aside from the general boxy shape. The front pocket is more of a pouch pocket than a flat one like the MAB, for starters, and there's no flap on the front over the pocket's zipper. I'd say the Balenciaga one (posted in one of the other threads) looks more like the MAB than this, to be honest! 

But yeah, like *dp* said, this one's pretty ugly regardless of whether it counts as a lookalike!


----------



## littlerock

I agree Starkfan


----------



## stillsearching

Throw some dogleash clips on the side and switch the pocket and you have a MAB!  

The shape is there. Thats what I see. 

I wonder what the "energetic colored" lining looks like!


----------



## ikim23

hey minkettes i'm not sure if this is a TRUE rm bag (since i'm still a n00b at rm id'ing) but could you tell me if this is an RM creation? it looks a lot like the nikki or mini nikki (with the leather straps coming up from the bottom and the strap and the placements of the studs at the top...) but it has no "feet" and the studs looked like they were more pyramid/triangular shaped.
thanks sooo much ladies! (mods please move this thread if it's in the wrong place!)


----------



## dreamer637

how weird!! I actually saw this exact same bag , but in a darker brown last weekend. I was going to post the pic i took in the Rm lookalike thread, but haven't had a chance yet. I def think it's a copycat!


----------



## littlerock

Not an RM 

This looks like the B. Makawsky bag.


----------



## ikim23

littlerock80 said:


> Not an RM
> 
> This looks like the B. Makawsky bag.


 

thanks for your quick responses!! does B. Makawsky make replica/designer inspired handbags? i did a quick google search of them and i see similarities to other designers as well..


----------



## ikim23

oops nevermind! i just read the beginning of this thread.. lol


----------



## knasarae

I think the B.Makowsky bags are a combo of both "copy" and "original".  My Macy's carries a lot of his bags and a few look like other brands to me and then others I have never seen before. 

The bag in the pic you posted is definitely the B.Makowsky Eden Hobo.  My mom has one in cream.  I would agree it's leather is not as luxurious as RM, but it is a nicely made bag.


----------



## Desi

Yikes!! how shockingly similar to the RM nikki!


----------



## ikim23

i just bought my first RM (a nikki) the other day and i never would have noticed her bag otherwise! i'm from a smaller city and you don't see much by way of more "obscure" designers (aka non LV, Gucci, Chanel lol) so when i saw how similar her bag was to mine, i was shocked!


----------



## jordanjordan

Wow, that is really similar.  Weird.


----------



## littlerock

My first post in this whole thread was regarding this bag but you can't tell b/c the link no longer works.. I feel bad, my posts seems pretty harsh. Oh well, it was a looong time ago 



littlerock80 said:


> This may have already been talked about but I just saw this for the first time.. I was walking through Macy's and out of the corner of my eye I see what looks like a bad Nikki nock-off.. To my surprise it is a hobo made by B Makowski that looks just like the Nikki!! Obviously the quality is horrible but it looks as though they were staring at a Nikki when they designed (copied) the bag.
> 
> I'd have to say that if I were asked to pick a least favorite handbag designer I would pick KathyVan Zealand & B Makowski hands down, so when I saw this bad I almost fell over.
> 
> Here's a link to pic if you have not seen it before:
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7409771/c/3.html
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Look at the stud placement and everything! Looks just like the Resort line!!!!


----------



## xlana

I remember somebody else on the forum said that they bought their REAL RM nikki to the office and then another coworker said that they had the same exact bag. The minkette was surprised and then when her coworker came with the bag the next day she realized it was a look-alike. It was most likely B Makowski's "version" of the Nikki.

I wonder if people know that they are buying a "copied" version of another bag??

*EDIT*
It was *Cooper's* coworker.


----------



## baghag411

The B. Makowsky (Eden Hobo) has the resort studding.  It is the same size as the Mini Nikki.  It's a very soft leather and I think it retails for about $228.  The only thing that's missing on the bag is the feet!!


----------



## xlana

^^
AHHH yes THAT'S what was off!! I was looking at the bottom of the bag and I was like...it doesn't quite look right. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Joceybaby23

Hi girls,
I found this "inspired-by" bag on another forum and was immediately POed about how much it looks like a stud RM Nikki with a Stud Devote-looking bottom.

This bag is pleather and can be purchased at shopsueyboutique.

Ick!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

It looks like the love child of the stud Nikki and stud Devote!  LOL!


----------



## nazaluke

Gross!


----------



## violetgirl

PLEATHER!!!!!! It's so icky that they have to make up a word to describe it-LOL


----------



## MrsShoeGal

YUCKO Desi say a copy of a stud nikki she needs to post the picture here!!


----------



## hannahsophia

disgusting....


----------



## kathywko

Ewwww no!!!


----------



## MAGJES




----------



## confusionmonkey

you know what, I see bags that look like nikkis all the time except they are usually pvc with cheap hardware.  carried they look like deflated balloons.


----------



## Tracy

Lots of Nikki look a likes!


----------



## Fashion1

You would think designers would want to come up with more original designs, or at least not exactly the same as other designers. I just hope the actual knock offs don't start soon. I love that RM doesn't have knock off's like Coach does...


----------



## baghag411

I'm allergic to pleather. . . *scratch, scratch*


----------



## Bay

Well actually RM is having some(to me)Balenciaga inspired bags..

Just look at this...


----------



## Cheryl24

L-U-V-Purses said:


> It looks like the love child of the stud Nikki and stud Devote!  LOL!



Hah!  That's exactly what it looks like!


----------



## Blistered

I am online shopper. This, ladies, is not by choice. Rather as a product of my circumstances-- I have so much to do for grad school that I have barely left the house and library all summer. It's just been workworkworkworkworkwork. 

Today, I went of an impromptu shopping spree (no goodies unfortunately, but lots of oggling and trying on pretty dresses) and guess who I found chilling out in the handbag section of my local Lord & Taylor. That's right: the Rebecca Minkoff MAC Knockoff. It only caught my eye because I was like "Hey is that a MAC?" But futher inspection revealed otherwise. 

I was shocked. 

Without further ado, the perpetrators:


----------



## Blistered




----------



## Blistered




----------



## Blistered




----------



## Blistered

oy.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Gross!  They look almost exactly the same!!


----------



## knasarae

Shut the eff up!!! I am speechless.


----------



## lvdreamer

OMGosh!  That seriously looks just like a MAC -- an ugly version of a MAC, but still...


----------



## Bay

Omg, I would pass that for..a Mac. Or something! How much was it? That's just not right.


----------



## xlana

Wow, say hello to the Kabecca Spankoff MAC!!


----------



## cocochanel28

omg.  i just saw it online too... ugh@@@@
i will go to my local l&t and see it up close. disgusting!!!

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/Ha...ap_Leather_Cross_Body_Bag-lordandtaylor/56375


----------



## pamperz

Disgusting!!!!!!


----------



## sunlitmoon

Ewww, that is not even worth 6.98 never mind 69.98 ON SALE! Ick.


----------



## knasarae

Hmm, but it's a lot smaller....

Approximate size: 8 1/2" L x 6 1/2" H x 2" W

I mean I still don't like it.   Just commenting...lol.


----------



## tonij2000

WoW! They copied every exterior detail, right down to the tassels! At least it appears to have an outside plastic zipper...


----------



## TaraP

OMG...    That is a straight bite off RM.....  That's foul...


----------



## xIcyBluex

If you look at the other bags that Paradox is selling on the L&T website, you will notice that all of them are eerily similar to other bags.


----------



## pamperz

Who the hell is the buyer for lord & taylor? they usually have classy stuff not KOs, this product needs to be removed off their inventory list. i wonder if rebecca knows.


----------



## Blistered

pamperz said:


> Who the hell is the buyer for lord & taylor? they usually have classy stuff not KOs, this product needs to be removed off their inventory list. i wonder if rebecca knows.


 

I 100% agree. I would expect this kind of thing from Conway or Forever 21. Not Lord and Taylor which usually has really nice things... (hence my utter suprise!)

Knockoff should not be allowed!


----------



## Fashion1

Wow!!! I am shocked. That is so similar (although much uglier somehow)


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow that's crazy.. RM could sue because it looks exactly alike and I'm in shock that they can sell a bag that looks soooo similar.


----------



## Loquita

I know that there is a difference (though not always  so clear) between straight-up fakes and "replicas," but this is skating that fine line waaaaaaay too close for my comfort.  

I would call this one a fake.


----------



## Loquita

purseprincess32 said:


> Wow that's crazy.. RM could sue because it looks exactly alike and I'm in shock that they can sell a bag that looks soooo similar.



ITA.  This is far too close.  I have also seen "Nikkis" in a few stores (from various brands) and in one case it was so close a copy that I _actually thought _it was a Nikki -- until I looked at the label.


----------



## mockinglee

I need some eyebleach, STAT.


----------



## DustyGritty

Stealing designs, I see. Ughhhh. What a cheat.


----------



## tastangan

Wow. That is almost a direct copy! The only part that is probably different is the dimension and the label inside.


----------



## madbrinks238

holy dog crap!

i dont know what to say except holy dog crap.

i'm really shocked and disgusted...


----------



## Loquita

madbrinks238 said:


> holy dog crap!
> 
> i dont know what to say except holy dog crap.
> 
> i'm really shocked and disgusted...



I am sorry that lil' Bonky had to see this, *brinksy*.  He is far too previous to view such horrors...


----------



## mockinglee

While we're on the subject of horrorshows, want to see another trainwreck?

***warning, not for the faint of heart**

http://www.fashionflairs.com/Melie_Bianco_Slouchy_Studded_Shoulder_Bag_p/w9-388.htm


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Where is Desi with her the studded nikki knock off she saw!!!!!


----------



## Blistered

mockinglee said:


> While we're on the subject of horrorshows, want to see another trainwreck?
> 
> ***warning, not for the faint of heart**
> 
> http://www.fashionflairs.com/Melie_Bianco_Slouchy_Studded_Shoulder_Bag_p/w9-388.htm


 

coughcoughcough
OMG.

disgusting really.


----------



## novella

WTF there's some Forever 21-esque copies up in here. They do have some cute stuff but most of it are blatant copies of designer goods... and I try not to support them for that reason.


----------



## baghag411

I am forever scarred. . . ush:


----------



## mel_mel1004

that is not cool...


----------



## Mommyx2

OMG!!!  This KOs are disgusting!!!  Great, I wonder how long it'll take for people to try to pass this cr@p off as RM on feebay/bon.


----------



## vietangel713

Yuck.


----------



## MAGJES

Mommyx2 said:


> OMG!!!  This KOs are disgusting!!!  Great, I wonder how long it'll take for people to try to pass this cr@p off as RM on feebay/bon.


My thoughts exactly cause you know it's going to happen!


----------



## ShoreGrl

Awful.  Just disgusting...bleh........


----------



## musicalhouses

Oh that's gross. Is this even legal? I know they're not manufacturing actual fakes, but this is really UGH..


----------



## emmyt1127

oh my...


----------



## littlerock

musicalhouses said:


> Oh that's gross. Is this even legal? I know they're not manufacturing actual fakes, but this is really UGH..



It is only illegal if they put Rebecca Minkoff's name on it and try and pass it off as a real one.


----------



## pursegrl12

omg, they are so awful!!!


----------



## pamperz

Well if RM has copyrighted her designs, then exactly mimicking is copyright infringement. That's how Anna Sui sued Forever 21.


----------



## pigalle74

oh, it's just disgusting...I understand "being inspired", but this is just a blatant fake.  I bet that line is Lord & Taylor in-house brand...YUCK!!


----------



## Loquita

This is a very useful thread, *Blistered*. I personally think that we should try to keep it going as a resource for RM's company -- seriously.  I know that it can only be considered a true "fake" if the company actually uses RM's name, but there are some very questionable designs in here, regardless.


----------



## cocolee1976

mockinglee said:


> While we're on the subject of horrorshows, want to see another trainwreck?
> 
> ***warning, not for the faint of heart**
> 
> http://www.fashionflairs.com/Melie_Bianco_Slouchy_Studded_Shoulder_Bag_p/w9-388.htm





and this:

http://www.fashionflairs.com/Melie_Bianco_Cinched_Pocket_Bag_p/w8-300.htm


Speechless.......


----------



## cocolee1976

I am really shocked to see all these "wanna-to-be" RM bags!
I guess that means RM bags and styles became more popular?


----------



## GelTea

These knockoffs make me feel like


----------



## xIcyBluex

novella said:


> WTF there's some Forever 21-esque copies up in here. They do have some cute stuff but most of it are blatant copies of designer goods... and I try not to support them for that reason.



Forever21 has many "influenced" designs when it comes to bags and clothing but they don't make exact copies.  There are alot of obvious differences but it allows young girls to have the style that they admire while not having to sell their organs to pay for it.  The material is simple plastic and cheap metal and it is obvious from a distance it is not the real thing.  I don't have a problem with that at all.  

I personally do not purchase bags from Forever21 but that is just my view on these things.  

Its just like, if you are a Macbook laptop fan.  Yea, Apple and Mac are great but they are much more expensive compared to the majority of laptops out there.  Other companies make cheaper laptops but if you don't have the cash, you are better off getting a Compaq or Dell. KWIM? People won't condone you for not having an expensive laptop if thats not your thing.  The same thing goes for bags.  You have to remember that we are not the majority of most women.  We are connoisseurs with refined and exquisite taste.  

I think if these Paradox had made some minor modifications to its copy MAC it would be a little better.  Taking straight up from the design and not adding your own touch to it is quite lame.  RM and them will most likely have some sort of copyright issue fight sooner or later.  The market tote copy is old and has been posted here before.  The website also had a matinee copy.  Although personally I wouldn't relate their version of the studded devote to RM at all.  They didn't do a very good job copying it at all lol.


----------



## pamperz

xIcyBluex said:


> Forever21 has many "influenced" designs when it comes to bags and clothing but they don't make exact copies.  There are alot of obvious differences but it allows young girls to have the style that they admire while not having to sell their organs to pay for it.  The material is simple plastic and cheap metal and it is obvious from a distance it is not the real thing.  I don't have a problem with that at all.
> 
> I personally do not purchase bags from Forever21 but that is just my view on these things.
> 
> Its just like, if you are a Macbook laptop fan.  Yea, Apple and Mac are great but they are much more expensive compared to the majority of laptops out there.  Other companies make cheaper laptops but if you don't have the cash, you are better off getting a Compaq or Dell. KWIM? People won't condone you for not having an expensive laptop if thats not your thing.  The same thing goes for bags.  You have to remember that we are not the majority of most women.  We are connoisseurs with refined and exquisite taste.
> 
> I think if these Paradox had made some minor modifications to its copy MAC it would be a little better.  Taking straight up from the design and not adding your own touch to it is quite lame.  RM and them will most likely have some sort of copyright issue fight sooner or later.  The market tote copy is old and has been posted here before.  The website also had a matinee copy.  Although personally I wouldn't relate their version of the studded devote to RM at all.  They didn't do a very good job copying it at all lol.



I want to state that I agree and disagree with comments from above and would like to make some points clear, this is not to attack ms. icyblue at all, who brought up some nice points... I obviously am taking a longer break than I planned for with this.

While I agree that its nice to have affordable options for girls and ladies who do not wish/ or have the means to blow $250-300 on a purse, the company should be at least a little more innovative with design, and if that is the end goal, make it more affordable... $70-100 is still a high priced emulation, although arguably reasonable since it is leather. Rebecca should threaten to sue if she has copyrighted her designs to discourage others. That's what i fear from her moving part of her company to China, more knockoffs, with nameplate and all. The studded devote is an acceptable knockoff b/c there are some clear variations that you could spot a mile a way.

I completely disagree with the MAC/ PC argument. MACs run on a completely different operating system and that is what Apple is also selling at a higher price. There are two different variables at stake if you want to compare a MAC and a PC, design and function, you cannot point only at one variable- design. There are some advanced research software that aren't available on the PC platform thereby requiring a MAC operating system and high processing speeds- more expensive. Although some may get them for looks, majority of academia who buy MACs get them for function. A better analogy would be a Sony Vaio pc which is expensive due to design and branding and lower priced PC models.

As far as refined and exquisite taste goes, it sounds a bit elitist (although most likely unintentionally) I'm sure the Hermes girls may think that as well and may never consider a RM. I don't think I have refined and exquisite taste, I just have an obsession with this particular handbag as an artform and support RM as an artist. I don't care what my friends or others have as a purse, I don't notice it. It could be a plastic bag from the supermarket for all I care, as long as you are one cool chica w/ soul, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## xIcyBluex

pamperz said:


> I completely disagree with the MAC/ PC argument. MACs run on a completely different operating system and that is what Apple is also selling at a higher price. There are two different variables at stake if you want to compare a MAC and a PC, design and function, you cannot point only at one variable- design. There are some advanced research software that aren't available on the PC platform thereby requiring a MAC operating system and high processing speeds- more expensive. Although some may get them for looks, majority of academia who buy MACs get them for function. A better analogy would be a Sony Vaio pc which is expensive due to design and branding and lower priced PC models.
> 
> As far as refined and exquisite taste goes, it sounds a bit elitist (although most likely unintentionally) I'm sure the Hermes girls may think that as well and may never consider a RM. I don't think I have refined and exquisite taste, I just have an obsession with this particular handbag as an artform and support RM as an artist. I don't care what my friends or others have as a purse, I don't notice it. It could be a plastic bag from the supermarket for all I care, as long as you are one cool chica w/ soul, that's all that matters to me.



Wow!! Didn't mean to strike a nerve there!

I think you completely missed my analogy about the laptops.  I picked Apple because they have some generally covetted items.  Maybe I should use a more simple example... iPod vs. Generic MP3 player... which one would the general population want?  Ipod, Iphone, and Macbooks are very popular for alot of people who do not use alot of the exclusive software... 
Anyways, I'm not going to get technical here because this is definitely not the place and I'm sure nobody cares.  

And again with the "refined taste" analogy, I think you may have missed my point.  I was comparing in general the TPF ladies who are really into bags to the average woman who would be fine with a not so unique plain bag to use years on end.


----------



## confusionmonkey

pamperz said:


> As far as refined and exquisite taste goes, it sounds a bit elitist (although most likely unintentionally) I'm sure the Hermes girls may think that as well and may never consider a RM. I don't think I have refined and exquisite taste, I just have an obsession with this particular handbag as an artform and support RM as an artist. I don't care what my friends or others have as a purse, I don't notice it. It could be a plastic bag from the supermarket for all I care, as long as you are one cool chica w/ soul, that's all that matters to me.


 
^^^ Well said, pamperz.  I don't get too angry over fakes in general.  Mostly becase they are so pathetic and cheap looking I almost feel sad for the women who buy them because they are expensive for what they are, and there are so many other stylish bags out there for the price of a fake.  I don't like the RM knockoffs because RM herself is struggling as a up and coming designer/business woman, so in the case they are hurting small business not some large fashion label conglomerate, which just doesn't seem right.


----------



## finer_woman

It's so funny to me that they take pre-orders for the "devote" like it's going to be an in demand bag. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Desi

http://www.shopkitson.com/index.php?pageId=2&product_sku=240611


----------



## tejava

Desi said:


> http://www.shopkitson.com/index.php?pageId=2&product_sku=240611


 
And for $145?  Are they crazy?


----------



## debpie

Barf!


----------



## ZsaZsasCloset

and at Kitson! They are selling RM... why sell the wanna be?


----------



## Loquita

Desi said:


> http://www.shopkitson.com/index.php?pageId=2&product_sku=240611



OMG!! I was just about to post this one, too!!

LB sells this brand as well...they are supposed to be higher end vegan handbags.


----------



## Desi

^^They look like the love child of a nikki and devote.


----------



## Loquita

Desi said:


> ^^They look like the love child of a nikki and devote.





So true!!!!


----------



## starkfan

Desi said:


> http://www.shopkitson.com/index.php?pageId=2&product_sku=240611



I'm not sure I see the resemblance beyond just having studs. There was another similar one posted elsewhere too, a tote that just had studs on the bottom, and I didn't see much of a resemblance there either, TBH. I'm not seeing many Nikki influences either, beyond being a hobo?


----------



## rainedrop1019

I don't like fakes but I usually just don't buy them as a way to "ban" against them. That first picture of the fake MAC though really makes me 

We need a "NO FAKE BAGS!" icon!


----------



## shesnochill

Wow. The MAC from Lord & Taylor is just ridiculously .. . wow.. . I don't even know what to say. The Market Tote from Flaire.com is so similiar as well.

I don't have much to say on knock offs. I just know that there are people who aren't as fortunate as us to buy the real thing and well, they strive to get what they can KWIM? So I have nothing offensive to say to it except to be grateful for my collection of bags.


----------



## debpie

^Well put Anna!


----------



## JennyS315

I saw this a while ago:

http://www.bodenusa.com/en-US/Womens-Accessories/Bags/AM115/Womens-Slouchy-Patent-Bag.html


----------



## starkfan

^ Very similar detailing at the sides, without much effort to change things up there either... (Couldn't even have changed the use of a clasp on the side, eh?) I think there have been a couple of pseudo-Nikkis that were closer in the detailing, though, including the B. Makowsky one. Still, yeah, this one is pretty close to the Nikki.


----------



## ZsaZsasCloset

^^ Yes I agree with Anna as well!


----------



## bag_girl1234

Wow, the leather on the LT bag looks pretty bad.


----------



## Desi

I am so late posting these here, but i posted them on my twitter! 

This is a rocker lookalike I saw at Nordies: 

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...082264&Signature=f+1gceu4WIhk8kxVcWW+4xgNemU=

AND this one is an exact replica of the Studded Nikki I saw at one of those "designer inspired" stores at Perimeter mall in Atlanta... it looks exactly like a nikki, just a tad smaller with a longer shoulder drop. And gross feeling leather... it was only $54.99 though, not very ridiculously priced like the other inspired bags.

http://web2.twitpic.com/img/18698026-1da002b0ade37470d071f858ed7167fd.4a91fc53-full.jpg


----------



## cocochanel28

i was at lord & taylor yesterday and i saw the mac knockoffs....
it is way much smaller than the real one, the leather is not good, the chain is  thin... 
OVERALL - IT IS UGLY!!!!
ladies, no worries -  you may think it looks the same  but it's so  so much different than the real one.


----------



## ReecesPieces

ergh that lord and taylor KO makes me SICKKKK!!!


----------



## Stella Fleuret

Not a knockoff, but it reminded me of the Roadie bag.

From Fossil:


----------



## katrin

i saw the knockoff mac at lord and taylor yesterday too. my friend saw it and we were both shocked. it's definitely smaller and cheaper looking... doesnt compare to a real RM. it's hard to imagine what it would look like without the stuffing and full of personal belongings. it was disappointing...but i guess it's bound to happen.


----------



## jsenning

oooh yeah, I remember looking at these before the roadie came out.  I think they had a nice purple.



Stella Fleuret said:


> Not a knockoff, but it reminded me of the Roadie bag.
> 
> From Fossil:


----------



## novella

xIcyBluex said:


> Forever21 has many "influenced" designs when it comes to bags and clothing but they don't make exact copies.  There are alot of obvious differences but it allows young girls to have the style that they admire while not having to sell their organs to pay for it.  The material is simple plastic and cheap metal and it is obvious from a distance it is not the real thing.  I don't have a problem with that at all.
> 
> I personally do not purchase bags from Forever21 but that is just my view on these things.
> 
> Its just like, if you are a Macbook laptop fan.  Yea, Apple and Mac are great but they are much more expensive compared to the majority of laptops out there.  Other companies make cheaper laptops but if you don't have the cash, you are better off getting a Compaq or Dell. KWIM? People won't condone you for not having an expensive laptop if thats not your thing.  The same thing goes for bags.  You have to remember that we are not the majority of most women.  We are connoisseurs with refined and exquisite taste.
> 
> I think if these Paradox had made some minor modifications to its copy MAC it would be a little better.  Taking straight up from the design and not adding your own touch to it is quite lame.  RM and them will most likely have some sort of copyright issue fight sooner or later.  The market tote copy is old and has been posted here before.  The website also had a matinee copy.  Although personally I wouldn't relate their version of the studded devote to RM at all.  They didn't do a very good job copying it at all lol.


I understand what you mean, but the fact of the matter is that Forever 21 will copy certain items to a tee except for 1-2 minor details. If you look at some of the clothes Forever 21 has copied from brands like LAMB or Anna Sui, it is a clear case of copyright infringement to me and I'm glad that they have taken action against Forever 21.

Everything has already been done in fashion and I appreciate designers like Marc Jacobs who can mimic another fashion house's trademarks/signatures and puts his twist on them. On the other hand, that doesn't mean that Forever 21 can create something that close to another fashion house's work IMHO.

I realize that Forever 21 is making chic things affordable for a younger demographic and for people who aren't as serious about fashion and handbags like we are. I'm all for making fashion accessible and you can still look good no matter how much you spend/don't spend. I adore most of the collaborations that designers have done with companies like Target, H&M, Kohl's et al. I personally think H&M and Zara do a better job of producing affordable, designer-influenced items without looking too much like knock-offs. That's why I choose not to support Forever 21 even though I do have some pieces that I received as gifts. It's unfortunate that companies like Paradox took a page from Forever 21 and copied everything except 1-2 details.

That's JMHO though.


----------



## novella

Desi said:


> I am so late posting these here, but i posted them on my twitter!
> 
> This is a rocker lookalike I saw at Nordies:
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...082264&Signature=f+1gceu4WIhk8kxVcWW+4xgNemU=
> 
> AND this one is an exact replica of the Studded Nikki I saw at one of those "designer inspired" stores at Perimeter mall in Atlanta... it looks exactly like a nikki, just a tad smaller with a longer shoulder drop. And gross feeling leather... it was only $54.99 though, not very ridiculously priced like the other inspired bags.
> 
> http://web2.twitpic.com/img/18698026-1da002b0ade37470d071f858ed7167fd.4a91fc53-full.jpg


I can't see the picture but I know what rocker lookalike you're talking about.


----------



## annamaria710

What!!!! OMG this makes me so mad those bags are hideous!!


----------



## Ejean1979

Knockoffs infuriate me! As we all know, Coach, LV and Kate Spade KOs are EVERYWHERE! When I worked at Coach, I would have customers come in and brag about how they had gotten such a fabulous deal on a Coach bag in NY....or as a gift...and would ask how much the bag would cost in the store.... not knowing that it was a KO. 

Those were always awkward conversations....


----------



## xlana

I was in Nordstrom today just browsing the handbag section, when I came across this monstrosity:





I think it looks a lot like the Love Letter. Although, I also thought of the Jovi by Treesje because of the studs. The more I think about it the more I think it's a lovechild of both though.

What do you girls think?


----------



## mockinglee

^Looks like a rip off of a Botkier Clyde. Or actually I think it's called Moto clutcH?


----------



## massr0mantic

yeah that's exactly like the moto clutch. i think it's cute =/


----------



## TXGirlie

I think that bag is cute too... everything is going to have studs this fall, even the cheaper bags.


----------



## starkfan

mockinglee said:


> ^Looks like a rip off of a Botkier Clyde. Or actually I think it's called Moto clutcH?



Yup, it looks way more like a ripoff of the Moto Clutch.


----------



## massr0mantic

TXGirlie said:


> I think that bag is cute too... everything is going to have studs this fall, even the cheaper bags.



totally. every boutique I saw today in the mall had studded bags in the windows. it's gonna be so played out!

but anyways I had to share this-I was in cathy jean I think? or some other shoe store in my mall and while I know the Nikki as a Hobo isn't sooo original, this really reminded me of it.


----------



## nazaluke

Gross!


----------



## debpie

^Complete rip off!


----------



## Tracy

At the suggestion of the lovely Mockinglee, I have moved this thread to the main forum for more views.

ATM there are NO RM fakes. Repeat after me: "NO RM fakes"
We do know of lots of "Inspired By" bags that may look close to RM, but there are NO RM branded fakes.

I even made up a little song:
_Sung to the tune Goodnight Ladies

No RM fakes, no RM fakes, no RM fakes
We hope to keep it that way!

Oh boy, there's the preschool teacher in me coming out--sorry!  lol_


----------



## littlerock

^ 

You silly girl... crackin' me up!


----------



## Pinay33

speechless  ...

(i just hug my MAB tightly)


----------



## Desi

@ Tracy...


----------



## featherie

I was trying to sing that to Beyonce's "Single Ladies" at first and was wondering why it wasn't coming out right, hahaha.


----------



## Tracy

^^^:lolots:


----------



## Tracy

bump, because you know someone's going to ask


----------



## rainedrop1019

Can we sticky this to make it easier for people to find?


----------



## Stella Fleuret

Yes PLZ! ^ I agree w/ rainedrop.


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ People never seem to read stickys...so we can just keep bumpin'!


----------



## Tracy

^^what she said!
Many people do not read the Stickeys. We will bump this thread and the SEARCH thread.


----------



## Tracy

:devil:


----------



## ruthfmc

Okay...this one takes the cake.  Saw this at Town Shoes at Yorkdale Mall in Toronto.  I couldn't believe it!


----------



## debpie

OMG Ruth! A complete rip off!  Was it a knock off or a bag that just stole the design?  Shameful!


----------



## besabonita

They even have in a glass case locked up...terrible!


----------



## xlana

^^
LOL!! It's an IMPOSTER!! You've locked up the WRONG BAG!!!


----------



## ReecesPieces

i recently got an email from urban outfitters w/ a bag that looks like the amour!!! i cant post a pic of the email but it links you to a page and theres a similar image of the bag on the page! here's it is..

urbanoutfitters.com/urban/emails/090921/W_COLL_HEELS_BAGS.jpg


----------



## ruthfmc

debpie said:


> OMG Ruth! A complete rip off! Was it a knock off or a bag that just stole the design? Shameful!


 
I didn't ask the SA to take it out of the display.  But it didn't say RM anywhere that I could see.  And it is a reputable store.  But close up, the studs looked very flimsy, and they were brassier looking (not shiny gold), and the leather was a bit 'pleathery' - don't know if it was real.  

I have never seen a devote in real life, but it looks like a complete rip off of RM's design.


----------



## debpie

^ I agree Ruth.  The studs IMO are a dead give away...
In a glass case!  Did you happen to see the price?


----------



## libelle

http://www.shopmelie.com/category/casual-cool/W9-388
Devote inspired, no?


And this one is what a Devote and a Coach Sabrina bag would look like if they had a baby =p
http://www.shopmelie.com/category/casual-cool/W9-379


----------



## ruthfmc

debpie said:


> ^ I agree Ruth. The studs IMO are a dead give away...
> In a glass case! Did you happen to see the price?


 
Nope, didn't see the price.  I was too horrified to make any inquiries....I had to avert my gaze


----------



## mockinglee

OMG, the Devotabrina....


----------



## jsenning

mockinglee said:


> OMG, the Devotabrina....



lol!


----------



## xlana

So I was at Nordie's today...and I saw this.....

I think RM would be "crushed" to see this! LOL


----------



## baghag411

^^Nordies also has a "Fling" knockoff too!!


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*A studded nikki replica i spotted this weekend...blech!*


----------



## shesnochill

Ick.. . yikes.. ... .... that Nikki is not pretty :/


----------



## Desi

I merged this thread with some other nasty inspired bags we saw earlier this year!  

And changed the title to make it easier to show up in SEARCH


----------



## pamperz

This is bad for bebe....
http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Pyramid-St...stom-rank&searchPage=1&pf_rd_m=A2FMOXN01TSNYY


----------



## nazaluke

That really is a ripoff. The Devote has (had) so many unique features!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Wow.........wow.......wth



pamperz said:


> this is bad for bebe....
> http://www.bebe.com/bebe-pyramid-st...stom-rank&searchpage=1&pf_rd_m=a2fmoxn01tsnyy


----------



## stillsearching

That bebe bag is awesome.  (In a bad way!)  Why no studs all the way around?  They must have been trying to be original.


----------



## mockinglee

Ok, I can now cross Bebe off my list of "stores to shop in". They've got their own Devotabrina, too.


----------



## Desi

Sadly this is one of the cons of overseas productions. All of these bags are pretty much made in the same factories as the "inspired" bags are made in, and once you learn whats in, thats what starts showing up all over. 

That Bebe Devote is HORRIBLE. From the back, its exactly like an RM... same with all the details (adjustable strap, belts, etc).


----------



## Loquita

C'mon now, peeps...at least the Bebe Devote is made of "leatherette"!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Oh man I saw that BeBe with my own eyes tonight and just had chill!! Yuke! But there are heaps of girls buying them... Sigh...


----------



## xlana

I tweeted to Rebecca the "Crush" knockoff I posted, she tweeted back and said "It's horrible" LOL.

Rebecca probably will agree with us that these knockoffs are terrible!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Ugh..	 on that knock off crush..  I love my lemon crush it's a great going out clubbing purse!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

I saw the BeBe bags today and almost  all over the place!



kiwishopper said:


> Oh man I saw that BeBe with my own eyes tonight and just had chill!! Yuke! But there are heaps of girls buying them... Sigh...


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Avalon Bleu said:


> I saw the BeBe bags today and almost  all over the place!



I saw them yesterday and literally stopped in my tracks to stare at the display they had in the window.  I told my husband to look at the bag and when we got home I showed him a picture of the real one, and it said "isn't that the same bag?"  Hell no!!  It's a blatant knock-off!


----------



## Code Blue

Has anyone seen this bag on ebay?  They're using RM's name in the title to get more viewers! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Leather-Metal-S...bags?hash=item3ca63e9fb8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## nazaluke

OMG! It's  our first real fake!!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

They're also using photos of real RMs, is this allowed?


----------



## aka*kirara

I saw that too!~ Yuck!!!


----------



## klj

Code Blue said:


> Has anyone seen this bag on ebay?  They're using RM's name in the title to get more viewers!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Leather-Metal-S...bags?hash=item3ca63e9fb8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




They are not allowed to use a name in their title if that's not what they are selling to attract more.. and will get in trouble for it..I've never turned anyone in though so don't know the process...

ETA:
Maybe with bags its easier to get away with because no one from Ebay is going to authenticate _every one._.
I know with other stuff though...you can't add names and such into the title.
This listing is just wrong!


----------



## BacardiGirl

The BEBE bag is making me sick to my stomach!!! BLEH


----------



## TXGirlie

I saw the ebay listing too. Still not a direct fake where all the details are copied, but they did mention RM's name to gain more attention.


----------



## MAGJES

Several of the ladies in the E-bay chat thread reported this listing....  I even e-mailed the seller.  SOmetimes you got to try and  stop these kinds of things - before you know it she'll have two bags listed....then 5....then 10.


----------



## Aleia

When I saw this, I had to say yuck.  I was especially shock because I have not seen any RM look alike and to think a big name store would be selling this.  I felt obliged to let you ladies take a look. It's called the Pyramid Stud Hobo.  

Here is the link: 

http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Pyramid-St...stom-rank&searchPage=1&pf_rd_m=A2FMOXN01TSNYY


----------



## featherie

You may want to post that in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-minkoff-fakes-knockoffs-etc-497299.html

But _wow_, that is totally a knock-off.


----------



## chyeah

I sometimes like F21's clothes, but they are always copying designs for their bags. Here's their version of the Crush:

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=acc_handbags&product_id=1067248097&Page=1#


----------



## libelle

Not related to RM but since were on the topic of Bebe.
I thought they were no good the moment someone posted about them copying the ever so popular YSL tribute heels. And they looked EXACTLY alike - except without the pretty blue soles.
Bad bebe bad!!


----------



## Tracy

Bump


----------



## Loquita

Here's another "lovely" for the collection, as featured on Nordie's "retro handbag" ad:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3056810...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6025235&P=1

Look familiar?


----------



## CivicGirl

Loquita said:


> Here's another "lovely" for the collection, as featured on Nordie's "retro handbag" ad:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3056810/0~2376779~6008000~6024190~6025235?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6025235&P=1
> 
> Look familiar?



Wow, if you click on the larger image, there looks to be a fling look-alike as well!


----------



## xIcyBluex

Loquita said:


> Here's another "lovely" for the collection, as featured on Nordie's "retro handbag" ad:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3056810...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6025235&P=1
> 
> Look familiar?




Well, the circular design on a chain isn't exactly original.  There are plenty of designers who are more famous who had it before RM.


----------



## loogirl

Ok these are not fakes..they are just bags that are made with the same style...which in my opinion is still design-stealing..but they aren't trying to BE RM they don't say Rebecca Minkoff etc. on them...look at the Gucci bags that mimic the LV speedy shape etc and it's considered fine when they do it..I don't know the rules on copyrighting a shape or a flap etc. but Look at Aldo or whatever, there are always "inspired by" bags...yes it's blatant design copying..but they aren't trying to be counterfeit....yet..


----------



## loogirl

I was reading through a bit more...and to the comments about all the "people you see wearing knock offs or "inspired by pieces" that you laugh at and make fun... You do realize that most of those people don't know they are inspired by anything. they just walked into Aldo or Forever 21 or wherever saw the bag and liked it, then took it home. 

It's not like the majority are all savvy about designer names, brands and bags..before I discovered Rebecca Minkoff, I would have seen the Bebe bags or whatever and thought they were cool and maybe bought one ( prob. not as I like to spend $$ on bags) but if I was someone else, you know? 

On TPF its a small little bubble of people who know their designers and bag styles etc. most people don't care that much about fashion. So please don't go off on some poor girl on the street about her "fake" RM...it's not her fault that the company made a bag that is so similar...the companies know what they are doing by copying looks, but buyers for the most part don't. 

These aren't replicas or counterfeits...they don't say Rebecca Minkoff...and designers do it to other designers all the time...like Coach isn't the only bag to come in that crescent shape..I have a Calvin Klein in a similar shape...I wish there was 100% design integrity but there's not..and most people don't know or care. So let's get a little perspective..


----------



## rainedrop1019

Hi Loogirl - To your point, you are correct that there are no fakes and trust me when I say that the ladies of this subforum fully recognize that. If you actually look at Desi's very first line in the very first post of this thread, you will see that she fully acknowledges that as well.

THERE ARE CURRENTLY NO TRUE REBECCA MINKOFF FAKES YET ON THE MARKET. HOWEVER THIS THREAD DISCUSSES 'INSPIRED' BY RM BAGS. -DESI  

The reason this thread was started is to your point that not everyone is "savvy" about these things. We get a lot of multiple and duplicate threads on the same topic from people asking if there are RM fakes so the threads were merged with this title to be easily searchable and to avoid more dupe threads which to make it easier on the mods from having to merge multiple dupes.

Lastly, I don't feel I need to "get a little perspective" but thank you for the concern. I have quite a lot to spare actually.


----------



## themandy




----------



## Loquita

I appreciate the excellent post, *rainedrop*!


----------



## loogirl

actually I was mostly just trying to point out that not every hobo bag with a short top handle and rectangle body is RM inspired..that shape has been around for a long time..and now any bag with studs is suddenly a RM knock off? Studs have been in and out for years..and actually, some of those RM bags looks like ones I remember from way back when. He designs weren't created in a vaccuum either.  

So you expect this post to educate people on the horrible knock offs that are out there...then no one will be able to buy anything. Oh I can't buy that bag because the buckle element is sort of like Prada, and that colour was used on a Balenciaga bag in Fall 08 etc. etc. They can't copy right stud use or colour choice. All designers influence each other that's why there are TRENDS and you will find several elements of different lines on everything from high end bags to low end. And it doesn't mean the bags are knock offs. 

It's just everyone is overreacting. yes, when they look exactly the same, it's a shame because I wish there was more ingenuity out there, but not every lower priced hobo is a Nikki. And I showed the pic of the MAC to a friend who doesn't know RM and she was like why not just save up money for the Chanel clutch, since that's what the MAC is inspired by..so it's ALL about perspective...so yeah I guess I think there does need to be more perspective on here. 

peeps on here just get all uppity and freaked out..."oh no there are fakes and people might think mine is fake when I spend money to have the real thing..blah blah." it's funny. You don't buy expensive bags just to look cool do you?


----------



## pigalle74

Huh?  I'm not really sure who's over-reacting here.  This is a RM subforum and RM fans don't like seeing cheaper RM "inspired" items out there, that's all.  I personally don't have any problem with people who buy those pieces though.  And we're not here to "educate" people on knockoffs- because there are no RM knock offs.  And no I don't buy "expensive" bags just to look cool- I buy bags that I LIKE and WANT to wear.  Like I said I don't think anybody here would have problem with people who buy RM "inspired" pieces and wear them on their own...I'm not sure what you're trying to say here.


----------



## xlana

*loogirl* this thread is not for insulting the wearers of the "inspired" or "knockoff" bags, this thread is for INFORMING those who might be new or unfamiliar with Rebecca Minkoff designs that these bags are NOT authentic Rebecca Minkoff bags. As *rainedrop* said, we get a lot of newbies who ask if there are any knockoffs, and we refer them to this thread. It is a _reference_ thread. 

I don't understand the animosity and condescending remarks you post such as "getting a little perspective" when we're just posting these bags as a reference of the inspired RM designs out there. I assure you, if a member posts an inspired bag that is "just a hobo" we call it out and agree that "it's just a hobo with a similar design"  but it's not a direct knockoff of RM.

I really don't understand what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Joceybaby23

I really hope you aren't trying to start a fight loogirl. 

None of us RM regulars are "laughing" at girls who buy less expensive hobo bags. And I think your assumptions are a little out of line. 

We are RM fans here and therefore call the bags in this thread "RM inspired". But let's be real - we know RM didn't "inspire" ALL of these bags. RM has taken ideas from other designers just as much as her ideas are used elsewhere. But this is the RM subforum so here we compare bags to RM. Is this wrong?


I am not sure what you are here to say???


----------



## Fashion1

joceybaby23 said:


> i really hope you aren't trying to start a fight loogirl.
> 
> None of us rm regulars are "laughing" at girls who buy less expensive hobo bags. And i think your assumptions are a little out of line.
> 
> We are rm fans here and therefore call the bags in this thread "rm inspired". But let's be real - we know rm didn't "inspire" all of these bags. Rm has taken ideas from other designers just as much as her ideas are used elsewhere. But this is the rm subforum so here we compare bags to rm. Is this wrong?
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you are here to say???


 
ita.


----------



## xIcyBluex

Similar to the Bebe inspired Studded Devote, Charlotte Russe has an inspired Studded Devote of their own now.

http://www.charlotterusse.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3834760


----------



## baghag411

Quite frankly, the only person right now who is overreacting is *you*.   



loogirl said:


> actually I was mostly just trying to point out that not every hobo bag with a short top handle and rectangle body is RM inspired..that shape has been around for a long time..and now any bag with studs is suddenly a RM knock off? Studs have been in and out for years..and actually, some of those RM bags looks like ones I remember from way back when. He designs weren't created in a vaccuum either.
> 
> So you expect this post to educate people on the horrible knock offs that are out there...then no one will be able to buy anything. Oh I can't buy that bag because the buckle element is sort of like Prada, and that colour was used on a Balenciaga bag in Fall 08 etc. etc. They can't copy right stud use or colour choice. All designers influence each other that's why there are TRENDS and you will find several elements of different lines on everything from high end bags to low end. And it doesn't mean the bags are knock offs.
> 
> *It's just everyone is overreacting. yes, when they look exactly the same, it's a shame because I wish there was more ingenuity out there, but not every lower priced hobo is a Nikki. *And I showed the pic of the MAC to a friend who doesn't know RM and she was like why not just save up money for the Chanel clutch, since that's what the MAC is inspired by..so it's ALL about perspective...so yeah I guess I think there does need to be more perspective on here.
> 
> peeps on here just get all uppity and freaked out..."oh no there are fakes and people might think mine is fake when I spend money to have the real thing..blah blah." it's funny. You don't buy expensive bags just to look cool do you?


----------



## TXGirlie

Loogirl, threads of this kind can be found on EVERY subforum on tpf (and some of the other ones are not as nice as this one is!). Ours is just to educate newbies that there are no DIRECT RM fakes at the moment...because the question pops up numerous times thru the day. 
We aren't making fun of other imitation styles exactly, but we are allowed to show our dislike for it. If it's a crappy quality bag, there isn't anything wrong with saying so.


----------



## Loquita

xIcyBluex said:


> Similar to the Bebe inspired Studded Devote, Charlotte Russe has an inspired Studded Devote of their own now.
> 
> http://www.charlotterusse.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3834760



I was going to post about this -- I saw it yesterday IRL at the mall!


----------



## dream-on

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Rebecca-Mink...ries?hash=item2a021b80ec&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

fake?


----------



## themandy

^ That's most definitely not a Rebecca Minkoff. It looks like the bag isn't branded as an RM, but the auction doesn't say the correct brand of the bag.


----------



## xIcyBluex

dream-on said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Rebecca-Mink...ries?hash=item2a021b80ec&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> fake?



Looks like this one is coming from China seeing the pictures and seller info... It probably caught on since RM is producing in China now.  Plus with all of the celeb photos floating around, its a wonder this did not happen sooner.  Its not even real leather... 

Damn. I had no idea the studded Devote was going to be so popular.  I have been considering one for a while now but with all of these inspired bags popping up everywhere, I think I am going to have to pass....


----------



## nazaluke

How do you report a fake to ebay?


----------



## xlana

Oh no...is this our first case of someone actually trying to pass off a fake as an authentic??

It's tricky, because nowhere in the listing does it say that it's authentic bag, but nowhere does it state that it isn't either... Regardless, at least we can for sure tell it's a knockoff.


----------



## littlerock

Yeah, definitely someone trying to pass off a fake as real. However, it is such a bad fake that I am not worried YET. Surely someone who is not that schooled in RM may fall for it, which is a sad thought, but at least it is such a bad knock off that someone would (or should I say "should") know instantly upon arrival.

Let's hope this is just a random case. I am trying to enlarge the photo that shows the inside label peeking out. It doesn't look like a regular RM nameplate. It almost looks like it says something else.


----------



## littlerock

I don't know, I enlarged the inside label and it doesn't look like it reads rebecca minkoff. Looks like this person is just trying to pull a fast one. Listing reported.


----------



## aka*kirara

It angers me to see such a bag 

Please, everybody report this seller and get him/her banned! 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Rebecca-Mink...QQptZAU_Women_Accessories?hash=item2a021b80ec


----------



## TXGirlie

This is already listed in the fakes thread. Yup...there is actually one now. :/


----------



## xlana

I saw the listing in the "Knockoffs" thread, it was tricky because although it did say "Rebecca Minkoff" it didn't say that it was an "authentic" bag. If I remember correctly, I didn't see the word "authentic" used in any part of the listing.

I think a well-seasoned RM fan like most of us here immediately could tell that it was a fake. So I don't think we should be too worried. The day we should be worried is when we can't immediately tell the difference between fake and authentic.


----------



## aka*kirara

Oh sorry, i didn't realise there is a fake thread! 

Mods, please close.


----------



## tonij2000

xlana said:


> I saw the listing in the "Knockoffs" thread, it was tricky because although it did say "Rebecca Minkoff" it didn't say that it was an "authentic" bag. If I remember correctly, I didn't see the word "authentic" used in any part of the listing.
> 
> I think a well-seasoned RM fan like most of us here immediately could tell that it was a fake. So I don't think we should be too worried. The day we should be worried is when we can't immediately tell the difference between fake and authentic.



I think as long as the listing says Rebecca Minkoff and the bag is not Rebecca Minkoff, the listing is for a fake and should be pulled. When it's titled with the designer name, it implies authenticity.


----------



## MAGJES

The listing is gone now - yay!- I missed seeing it - got my curiousity up too  .


----------



## Lrenda

Did the bag display when you searched via "Rebecca Minkoff" 
I think I to saw this bag a few days back.  Was it dark brown, looked like a mam but was made like a shoulder bag with a strap?


----------



## littlerock

^ *You are talking about the RM Morning After Hobo.. that is a real RM *bag. Here is the completed listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebecca-Minkoff...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c515b2c2a

The bag we were talking about was Devote.. it was black & had gold studs but was very obviously not authentic. The listing was only on the australia e-bay site as that is the country to which they shipped.


----------



## Lrenda

Oh.. I didn't see the devote listing.  

No - thats not the listing I saw.  The one I saw had more design work on the front and maybe not that brown.  It only listed a few days.  Not sure if it was ended or if somebody purchased it.


----------



## TXGirlie

That replica stud devote was posted before I think....either that or there are a bunch of them!


----------



## littlerock

Lrenda said:


> Oh.. I didn't see the devote listing.
> 
> No - thats not the listing I saw.  The one I saw had more design work on the front and maybe not that brown.  It only listed a few days.  Not sure if it was ended or if somebody purchased it.



Are you talking about the MAB Luxe in dark brown? The one that sold on Oct 16th for $202.50? The listing has been removed so I can't see the pictures.


----------



## Lrenda

I dont know what it sold for, I didn't have a watch on it so I dont know how to find it now.  does the lux have lines across the front (hard to describe) but I had never seen one before so I remember at the time just wondering if it was real.


----------



## littlerock

^ Yes, light stitching. 

There is an easy way to seach completed listing on ebay. Once you do a regular RM search there is an option towards the bottom of the page on the left hand side that allows you to narrow down your results to ended listings.


----------



## littlerock

Here is a listing for a peacock MAB Luxe:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/TaraP/items/Rebecca_Minkoff_Peacock_Morning_After_Bag_Luxe

(not my auction)...


----------



## bestb4june

Those bags are sold for less than $20:
"Devote":
www24.tx8.cn/photo/maomaobag2/20091016112842472.jpg
"Beloved Mini":
www47.babidou.com/pic/2009/5/21/ECHO2009/10-14/nEO_IMG__MG_8881.jpg
www47.babidou.com/pic/2009/5/21/ECHO2009/10-14/nEO_IMG__MG_8870.jpg


----------



## xlana

^^
Wow....that mini Beloved is a serious contender to being the first real fake RM...

The Devote was obvious to call out as a fake because RM never made a "shiny" devote. And the lining is off as well, RM has never had a cream satin lining..lol.

However, that beloved _could_ be mistaken for a black haze beloved...I also did not see the lining in the beloved, but if we had pictures of it, that's a dead giveaway.

Girls, I'm afraid to admit that I think we have ourselves the first real RM fake among us...


----------



## mockinglee

Ugh, that "Mini Beloved" is definitely too close for comfort. But as long as it doesn't say "Rebecca Minkoff" any where ON it, we are still somewhat in the clear.


----------



## massr0mantic

wow that is a complete rip-off of the beloved mini...can't she sue because of that? it's really going to suck seeing people carrying around knockoffs/lookalikes of the bags we all love. yes, i like feeling special right now lol


----------



## themandy

mockinglee said:


> Ugh, that "Mini Beloved" is definitely too close for comfort. But as long as it doesn't say "Rebecca Minkoff" any where ON it, we are still somewhat in the clear.



Yep, it's not a true fake as long as it's not branded Rebecca Minkoff. However, shady ebay sellers may try to pass it off as such.


----------



## TXGirlie

massr0mantic said:


> wow that is a complete rip-off of the beloved mini...can't she sue because of that? it's really going to suck seeing people carrying around knockoffs/lookalikes of the bags we all love. yes, i like feeling special right now lol


 
I don't think she can sue because it's not a true fake AND bag designers copy each other all the time. RM herself has been inspired by other designers...that's how it is. We all will just need to be a tad more careful when buying from auction sites, but these "fakes" are a long way from Coach and LV fakes. It's very easy to tell right now.


----------



## massr0mantic

yeah i understand, but that is sooo completely ripping off her design! the only thing that looks to be different is the clasp.


----------



## TXGirlie

massr0mantic said:


> yeah i understand, but that is sooo completely ripping off her design! the only thing that looks to be different is the clasp.


 
And the zippers on the top flaps!


----------



## massr0mantic

well, the regular size beloved has those...lol they made a hybrid!


----------



## xlana

IMO, even though there are little differences between the real Beloved and this particular one, I would still consider this a fake. Why? Because regardless if it says RM on it or not, the manufacturer of the bag is obviously trying to pass it off as a real RM bag because it's SO similar. It's TOO similar for it to be "inspired" by. KWIM?


----------



## Katjamo

Is it still true that there are no fake Rebecca Minkoff? I found one seriously cheap on ebay, you know one of those that seems to good to be true.


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ Post the link - I want to see it  .


----------



## Katjamo

MAGJES said:


> ^^^ Post the link - I want to see it  .



Ofcourse  I just wasn't sure if I was allowed to post the link here. I am very new to this forum.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-REBECCA-MIN...tZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45eeeff6fd#shId


----------



## MAGJES

^^^That's great price especially if you use bing.com for 8% cashback!!

There's also a MAM in the same color on bonanzle for $200 but it's on hold I believe....


----------



## Katjamo

MAGJES said:


> ^^^That's great price especially if you use bing.com for 8% cashback!!
> 
> There's also a MAM in the same color on bonanzle for $200 but it's on hold I believe....



I'm just not sure if it's big enough for me the Mini... hmmm


----------



## Katjamo

OOOOH that MAM is gorgeus. What does it meen when it's on hold on Bonanzle? Have only shopped there once.


----------



## littlerock

Katjamo- that link you posted is all good. Not a fake. 

When an item is on hold on Bonanzle it means just that.. it's on hold for someone. It means that they are in the process of working out a sale. If the sale falls through the bag will be relisted and available to purchase.

If you have any questions, let us know! So far though there aren't any fakes on ebay or bonanzle. There was ONE questionable bag the other day and we had the listing removed ASAP. We will not stand for any non-authentic RM bags. 

Welcome to RM


----------



## Katjamo

littlerock said:


> Katjamo- that link you posted is all good. Not a fake.
> 
> When an item is on hold on Bonanzle it means just that.. it's on hold for someone. It means that they are in the process of working out a sale. If the sale falls through the bag will be relisted and available to purchase.
> 
> If you have any questions, let us know! So far though there aren't any fakes on ebay or bonanzle. There was ONE questionable bag the other day and we had the listing removed ASAP. We will not stand for any non-authentic RM bags.
> 
> Welcome to RM


 
Thank you so much


----------



## themandy

:bump:


----------



## Loquita

Here's another "inspired by" for you all:

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...ame=acc_handbags&product_id=1069512434&Page=1

Not a surprise, though, given that Forever21 specializes in this...they also have some bags that look a lot like inspired by the F+C City Tote, and an "MbMJ" clutch wallet.


----------



## aliysiah

^ Have you been to LoveCulture? They also have inspired by Balenciaga Cities (that looks exactly like the original) and a dreadful hybrid of D&B Zebra print/red trim lining in a shape of a LV Mahina. It's disgusting and


----------



## hipmama

I came across this today on one of my fav. browsing sites. She simply seeks out alternatives and posts them. I know that everyone can't afford a purse that costs roughly $700, but I think this is just *HORRIBLE*.
RM makes such beautiful bags. I hope they don't start copying them like other brands.

Devote vs. I don't know what

http://www.thebudgetbabe.com/archiv...ebecca-Minkoff-Stud-Devotee-Bag.html#comments

Direct site
http://www.charlotterusse.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3834760


----------



## slang7

There are no words


----------



## thedseer

there is a knockoff/fake thread somewhere around here.

i read her blog and like it, but copycat items just don't sit well with me.


----------



## hipmama

Yikes, looks like I posted in the wrong area. Sorry ladies.

BTW, her blog is great. Other than TPF it's one that I look forward to reading.


----------



## selkiewriter

How is _that_ the look for less? Yikes it doesn't even compare to RM but then again you do get what you pay for....


----------



## hipmama

^^^One things is certain. You get a LOT less of the real authentic look.


----------



## Fashion1

Wow! i too have no words. The Stud Devote is one hot bag and there is no othe bag like it, even when they try to copy!


----------



## nazaluke

That copy/fake looks like a piece of crap!!


----------



## purseprincess32

EEEk I saw a fake gray crush on the subway (T) in Boston. It was annoying and horrible fake.


----------



## ilovepp

I got this MAC from myobsessionsboutique.com. While I was looking at other pictures of this bag online, i found that the interior print of my bag is different. Mine is kinda like floral print but i saw others have the stripped print... 
I am attaching my pic. 
Here is a link of another MAC in teal..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/annaversary/3696269084/in/photostream/


----------



## sgw135

MOB is a reliable e-tailer ... barb is wonderful to work with and wouldn't sell us anything that wasn't RM ... the bw floral lining is a typical RM lining i highly doubt you got a fake since RM fakes don't really exist ... perhaps you just got lucky instead with a fab lining!!!

i have the bw floral lining on 2 of my bags and adore it ... i wish it came on all my bags!!!


----------



## madbrinks238

no sweetie...u didnt get a fake RM MAC
it looks authentic to me


----------



## TXGirlie

Rm has different linings. I suggest that you check the reference thread on here to familiarize yourself with them. The linings can change every season or 2. The one you have is a fabulous lining!


----------



## ivysun

It's not fake.. but I didn't realize the Teal MAC has 2 different linings.


----------



## pandafan

No worries, *ilovepp*: I got my Teal MAC from MOB a couple of months ago, and mine has the black and white floral lining, too!


----------



## ilovepp

Thank you gals! It is my first time here and i am sure there is a lot of stuff to learn


----------



## MrsShoeGal

My darling has the same lining and so did my mac.


----------



## ReecesPieces

definitely real, and my favorite lining of all time


----------



## thegoreprincess

Nay! Yay for your new MAC


----------



## asbb

It's lovely!  I am a fan of that gorgeous lining and the teal looks heavenly.


----------



## gr8ful1

Even better! I think mine may have it too, but I can't check right now. Either way, real and gorgeous!!


----------



## pinkboudoir

My Teal Darling has the floral lining too. I have a 3Zip Clutch in Teal & that has the striped lining.


----------



## knasarae

Girl... be glad you didn't get the Becky Birds!!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^Amen!


----------



## umichgirl12

I love the Becky Birds! I think they're so cute. I may buy a bag this season just for the birdy lining and gunmetal hardware.


----------



## saarnold02

http://shop.moxsie.com/deux-lux/piper-large-hobo-black.html

Looks like a studded devote...


----------



## bluestang03




----------



## ReecesPieces

gross!!


----------



## nelicquele

Looks like a cross between a Devote and a Nikki.  Ugly!

And have you seen the modeling pic? That bag looks GIGANTIC.


----------



## xIcyBluex

Over a hundred dollars for faux leather? =/  Its like a cross between the bottom of a devote and the top of a Nikki with a zip closure added. LOL.


----------



## Loquita

Interesting...actually, LB was selling that brand for a while (Deux Lux), and it's sold in UO a lot, too.  The bags feel pretty good, although they aren't def. leather.  

But over $100?  No way.


----------



## saarnold02

I actually have a Deux Lux bag...and it's gorgeous...nothing like that...yuck!


----------



## rachie89

look what i found! i think its from a china website www.taobao.com =((((((


----------



## ReecesPieces

oh seriously now.. what the F*CK thats a complete rip off!!!


----------



## shesnochill

^ I second that post, EXACTLY, with the same words and everything!!!


----------



## bagcovet-uk

That fake devote is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo UGLY!!!!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

I also own a Deux Lux bag which is wonderful that I purchased over the summer but it's not that style as shown above. Deux Lux makes many vegan bags which are nice. Big Buddha and Deux Lux has a following because many people that don't purchase leather items will purchase these brands. I also own a great bag from Big Buddha that I use as a gym bag and for traveling as a great carry on for the airplane. Neither bags I own look like knock-offs though.


----------



## michblack

I saw a ridiculously fake stud devote in Town Shoes recently. I was also carrying mine at the time so it was a little awkward haha


----------



## ReecesPieces

^ergh yeah thats annoying cuz then you hope no one thinks your real one is the fake


----------



## manke

it's hard to believe that these bags are popular enough to justify having fakes of (but obviously they are!). i've only seen a few IRL ever, and that's been over a long period of time.


----------



## Vitelloprincess

Ok ladies i just wanted to share this horrid bag with you all 
i could not believe what a blatant knock off this was 
it LOOKS EXACTLY the matinee bag 
i think the company who made this should be sued 
what do you think ?

http://www.chiceve.com/thumbnail.asp?file=assets/images/bx88373_bd.jpg&maxx=300&maxy=0

its from a website called chiceve except for the fact that there is nothing chic about it


----------



## TXGirlie

yep it looks very close to the matinee! looks like they have other fake goods too...


----------



## la6

I found my first fake RM on ebay!! Beware!  (Sorry if this has already been posted...)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Celeb-Stud-Devo...gs_Handbags?hash=item2a038b36af#ht_2036wt_931


----------



## stillsearching

^^Well, on the bright side, they are not claiming that the bag is an actual RM.  They even state in the listing that its faux leather.  

If a person buys that bag thinking its an RM then I don't even know what to think!


----------



## TXGirlie

yeah the true fake is when it has the designer name on it, and is a mirror image replica.


----------



## baghag411

Gross bag, but I did get a kick after reading the title* "shoulder bag, handbag, purse".*  I'm so glad they clarified it and there is no confusion. . .


----------



## sgw135

aahhhhh im sitting in borders (as i do every single day of the week) studying and procrastinating on tPF (hehe) and i look up and see a couple at the coffee bar ordering and i had to do a double take - the girl was wearing a knockoff of the black stud devote OMG i cant believe it OMG OMG OMG ive never seen a knockoff IRL before but its a total knockoff WOW im very irked by this! it was terrible looking just god-awful!

tried to sneak a pic from my BlackBerry but the BF kept standing and blocking the bag grrr hahaha


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ maybe the BF bought it for her and was having second thoughts about the bag being out in public.


----------



## sgw135

^^hahahahahahahaha


----------



## ReecesPieces

oh geez i just saw that "matinee".. i think i vomitted a little in my mouth! it looks effin horrid!!!


----------



## Juicy

Just found this on ebay! Gobsmacked! Didn't think there were RM fakes.. then i found this thread! So sad!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rebecca-minko...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3a5628cb4e#ht_483wt_1038


----------



## michblack

Juicy said:


> Just found this on ebay! Gobsmacked! Didn't think there were RM fakes.. then i found this thread! So sad!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rebecca-minko...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3a5628cb4e#ht_483wt_1038



Gross! Looks like the first one with the RM name on the bag....I reported the listing


----------



## Juicy

michblack said:


> Gross! Looks like the first one with the RM name on the bag....I reported the listing



I did too! It's PLASTIC as well, not even leather!!! YUK!!


----------



## nazaluke

The same seller has several fakes listed.


----------



## TXGirlie

It looks like something that would be from the minkette line!


----------



## purseprincess32

OOh I saw a RM inspired/fake in the Prudential Center in Boston when I walked by Aldo in the window.. It looked like a fake crush and another store in the prudential Center had a wannabe Rocker. eeewww


----------



## ReecesPieces

TXGirlie said:


> It looks like something that would be from the minkette line!


 

hahahahahaa wowww!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

sgw135 said:


> aahhhhh im sitting in borders (as i do every single day of the week) studying and procrastinating on tPF (hehe) and i look up and see a couple at the coffee bar ordering and i had to do a double take - the girl was wearing a knockoff of the black stud devote OMG i cant believe it OMG OMG OMG ive never seen a knockoff IRL before but its a total knockoff WOW im very irked by this! it was terrible looking just god-awful!
> 
> tried to sneak a pic from my BlackBerry but the BF kept standing and blocking the bag grrr hahaha



The girl might just have bought the bag and said, "Oh, this looks really cool" without knowing what it was inspired by or even who Rebecca Minkoff is.


----------



## thegoreprincess

TXGirlie said:


> It looks like something that would be from the minkette line!



Even the Minkette line isn't that bad.

Can't believe there is actually a fake out there now. It looks so obviously fake though...


----------



## chyeah

Juicy said:


> Just found this on ebay! Gobsmacked! Didn't think there were RM fakes.. then i found this thread! So sad!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rebecca-minko...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3a5628cb4e#ht_483wt_1038



Whoa!!!! An actual RM fake exists !? Look-wise it's pretty close to an actual MAM, which is scary.


----------



## booksandbags

it's the end of an era, ladies!

i think that's the first OFFICIAL fake since it actually says "Rebecca Minkoff".

wow. 

 I really really really hope they squash this bug before it breeds...

I would HATE to go around seeing bad knock-offs of my fave bags that I've spent fortunes on.

SIGH.


----------



## stillsearching

Juicy said:


> Just found this on ebay! Gobsmacked! Didn't think there were RM fakes.. then i found this thread! So sad!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rebecca-minko...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3a5628cb4e#ht_483wt_1038



The finished tassels on the bag make me laugh.  

Is this what happens when a brand opens a factory in China? Is this how the "real" fakes start?  Not the inspired by bags, but the ones that claim to be something they are not.  I am not educated in counterfeiting.


----------



## MJDaisy

stillsearching said:


> The finished tassels on the bag make me laugh.
> .



just curious as to why they make you laugh?


and oh my goodness i can't believe there are fake RMs floating around...knock offs were kinda to be expected but complete counterfeit is ridiculous!!


----------



## Juicy

stillsearching said:


> The finished tassels on the bag make me laugh.
> 
> *Is this what happens when a brand opens a factory in China? Is this how the "real" fakes start?  Not the inspired by bags, but the ones that claim to be something they are not.  I am not educated in counterfeiting.*




Yes it is!! I saw a documentary about a Chinese handbag/shoe factory, i can't remember what brand it was, but it clearly showed them making the real thing by day and the fakes by night, they even used some of the authentic materials, like the badges etc, the only thing that was downgraded were zippers and leather. They also showed that some fakes are genuine bags, just with QC variations which were then sold off to the black market!

I'm googling it and trying to find the documentary- i was sat on the edge of my seat gob smacked!!


----------



## nazaluke

I am resisting the urge to say "I told you so" about mass-producing the bags in China. This is really sad, but I think it was an inevitable consequence.


----------



## katelove477

Juicy said:


> Yes it is!! I saw a documentary about a Chinese handbag/shoe factory, i can't remember what brand it was, but it clearly showed them making the real thing by day and the fakes by night, they even used some of the authentic materials, like the badges etc, the only thing that was downgraded were zippers and leather. They also showed that some fakes are genuine bags, just with QC variations which were then sold off to the black market!
> 
> I'm googling it and trying to find the documentary- i was sat on the edge of my seat gob smacked!!



wow - that is interestinG!!


----------



## woah dinosaurs

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=36955530&ref=sr_gallery_18&&ga_search_query=leather+tote&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=12&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## Rachel

woah dinosaurs said:


> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=36955530&ref=sr_gallery_18&&ga_search_query=leather+tote&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=12&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title



Awww, Etsy, noooooooo. Don't go the inspired route. 
This seriously makes me feel sick.

But, it was only a matter of time. I feared this would happen when production began in China. So. Sad.


----------



## woah dinosaurs

It is pretty hideous!


----------



## shesnochill

Wow... that Etsy wannabe Henri//Mattie is disgusting.


----------



## Pandy

i don't understand why they'd fake RM, from a business perspective.

To illustrate; most premium designer handbag retails at approximately $1000+(Balenciaga, LV, Chloe, Jimmy Choo, Gucci, Fendi, Prada, Miu Miu). These are the most commonly faked brands. Suppose a fake bag costs $50 to make. The fakers can theoretically sell the bag anywhere between, say, $51-$999 each because the people who buy fakes think that they're saving hundreds or even thousands by buying fake. Their rationale: why pay $1000 if I can get it for $150? Even if it's not good quality, the savings far outweigh the lack of quality.

Assuming a RM fake also costs $50 to make (and I don't see why the cost would be significantly less?), the fakers can only sell it for $51-$599 since most of the larger minkoff styles retail for $600. Considering the significant resale market for Minkoffs in which the larger style resale bags go for ~$300 each, the profit margin for RM fakes is very slim if it costs fakers $50 to make but can only sell at maximum $299.

And realistically, leather replica bags sell for $150-$300. Why would you spend $150 for a fake Rebecca Minkoff if you could get a perfectly good used (and sometimes new) authentic bag for $300!? or a brand new one for $600? 

Let's hope that this means that RM fakes won't be as prevalent as the other brands faked out there (not saying I want those brands faked though lol)


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ Take Coach for example...they are a lower price point on most bags and yet they are one of the top faked brands. It doesn't seem like the fakers care about price point, so it must be fairly cheap to make these bags.


----------



## mockinglee

I think fakes cost far, far less to make than any of us realize, especially if they are not leather. Multiply the profit by the hundreds of thousands coming out of the factories, no need to pay for design or marketing, and yeah, I can see how it can be easy money.


----------



## candcpeck

So is there a thread for Authentications? I am a virgin RM buyer and I have one in my sights. Want to make sure before I pull the trigger?!?


----------



## littlerock

^ Yes, there is an "authenticate this RM" thread in the RM shopping section. It is stickied.

Welcome!

ETA:

Here you go,

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-shopping/authenticate-this-rebecca-minkoff-542702.html


----------



## Grace123

Juicy said:


> Yes it is!! I saw a documentary about a Chinese handbag/shoe factory, i can't remember what brand it was, but it clearly showed them making the real thing by day and the fakes by night, they even used some of the authentic materials, like the badges etc, the only thing that was downgraded were zippers and leather. They also showed that some fakes are genuine bags, just with QC variations which were then sold off to the black market!
> 
> I'm googling it and trying to find the documentary- i was sat on the edge of my seat gob smacked!!


 
Well if this is true, then who is raking in the money? The night shift or the actual bag company???


----------



## purseprincess32

EEEK that is so depressing and annoying...  I hate fakes and will never nor have I ever owned any type of fake bag!


----------



## la6

Wasn't sure where to post this but I suppose this is the best place... I found a bag at Endless.com that has a striking resemblance to the studded Devote.  Not an exact replica or "knockoff"- I guess you'd call it "inspired by"

http://www.endless.com/High-Fashion...241747011&sort=shoesbrowserel2&showDesigner=0


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ weird thing is they actually sell RM bags...


----------



## princesselektra

If you get mail from Express check their latests coupon/ad they sent.  On the cover there appears to be an RM inspired stud devote.  I checked express.com website but i dont see it there.  Perhaps in store.


----------



## aces styled

la6 said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but I suppose this is the best place... I found a bag at Endless.com that has a striking resemblance to the studded Devote.  Not an exact replica or "knockoff"- I guess you'd call it "inspired by"
> 
> http://www.endless.com/High-Fashion...241747011&sort=shoesbrowserel2&showDesigner=0



woof.  that is offensive.  plus, who would ever pay that much money for faux leather?


----------



## Panda Lily

princesselektra said:


> If you get mail from Express check their latests coupon/ad they sent.  On the cover there appears to be an RM inspired stud devote.  I checked express.com website but i dont see it there.  Perhaps in store.



Sigh. All these inspired/knock off Stud Devotes are making me lose interest in the bag. It was so gorgeous until these fakes start popping up.  Now I can't see myself carrying one anymore.

Also, here's a look alike Crush bag from BeBe. I took the pic inside the Outlet yesterday.


----------



## Inlvewthleather

aces styled said:


> woof.  that is offensive.  plus, who would ever pay that much money for faux leather?


The studs don't even go all the way around the bottom of the bag. Its like only the front is an immitation and the makers got lazy on the rest of the bag. I definately wouldn't pay the price their asking for something that looks that unfinished; even if I didn't hate imitation/knockoff bags.


----------



## purseprincess32

It's annoying I've been seeing some fake crushes around Boston lately! I love my Lemon Crush! So far I haven't seen a fake of my new bright yellow gold studded fling.


----------



## princesselektra

RM inspired?!
http://www.mandee.com/product/0/MD-M06300061339554/253/


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ I don't think that is as inspired as the other bags.


----------



## purseprincess32

OOh Panda Lily I saw that bag on someone walking down Newbury St in Boston.. Not a fan of anything from Bebe.


----------



## rainedrop1019

I was walking through Target yesterday when I saw "their version" of the 3-zip rocker so I went over and picked it up just to see what the quality was like (didn't say anything about it being inspired by). Immediately, my SO pops up next to me and goes "I recognize that bag. It's a knockoff of Rebecca Minkoff."

 I don't know if I should be proud that he's been trained so well or embarrassed that my man can now spot "fakes" without any help haha.


----------



## tastangan

Saw this in one of those stalls selling handbags in the mall. Looks Devote-inspired, even the studs remind me of the linear studs.


----------



## baghag411

I saw that bag too!  

You should be proud of your man!  You trained him well!!!  



rainedrop1019 said:


> I was walking through Target yesterday when I saw "their version" of the 3-zip rocker so I went over and picked it up just to see what the quality was like (didn't say anything about it being inspired by). Immediately, my SO pops up next to me and goes "I recognize that bag. It's a knockoff of Rebecca Minkoff."
> 
> I don't know if I should be proud that he's been trained so well or embarrassed that my man can now spot "fakes" without any help haha.


----------



## baghag411

Groan. . . 



tastangan said:


> Saw this in one of those stalls selling handbags in the mall. Looks Devote-inspired, even the studs remind me of the linear studs.


----------



## jojon21

^^


----------



## pink1

Do you guys have Franchesca's?  I always find cute dresses there for summer BUT they sell terrible terrible replicas.  Example:

http://www.francescascollections.com/Accessories/Purses/PRD_10703/Madame+Viannes+Purse.jsp


----------



## snakeygoddess

Just saw a stud Devote-rip off on HSN.....   Ugh

http://shoes-handbags.hsn.com/high-...5062_xp.aspx?webm_id=0&web_id=5825062&ocm=hpr


----------



## la6

^ Oh wow I think that is the same one that I saw on Endless...... it was called "High Fashion" as well...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Wow, just wow! The stud devote COPIES on HSN are just sickening. I watched the video under it and the lady said it's "a runway look!" Right, since it's a blatant copy of an actual designer's bag. 

And the one at the mall is scary b/c it actually looks like the new linear stud line. I wonder if there is a devote coming out that looks like that!?!


----------



## Cloud5

I watched the video too and it definitely can't compare to the real thing.


----------



## tastangan

I was actually carrying my Burgundy Mini Devote at the time. I don't think the guy selling it even noticed that I was carrying a very similar looking bag.



tastangan said:


> Saw this in one of those stalls selling handbags in the mall. Looks Devote-inspired, even the studs remind me of the linear studs.


----------



## thedseer

these devote look alikes can't compare to the real thing!


----------



## umichgirl12

The funny thing about the HSN knock-off is that RM is doing a collaboration with Lucky for one of those home shopping networks. I can't remember if it's HSN or QVC, but i know it's a low-cost lower-end RM line.


----------



## TXGirlie

yeah it's HSN. Her stuff is on clearance now...too bad it looks fake too.


----------



## katlun

I got very excited yesterday when I was in Koko & Palenki Style in Coconut Grove(Miami)
when I saw what I thought was a Devote but when I got the bag down from the shelf, it was even chained, and I peeked inside I noticed it had a solid black lining and the tag said genuine leather not RM and it had a price of $189

I haven't seen a real Devote but now I have seen a fake one


----------



## massr0mantic

Was this posted? They are literally not even trying to hide the fact that it's a knockoff, putting the same name on it!!

http://store.alloy.com/item.do?categoryID=&itemID=51357


----------



## littlerock

^ It's called a Nikki bag but are they saying it's made by Rebecca Minkoff? I've seen several other bags called a "Nikki", it's fairly comon. I think Lockheart and Isabell Fiore both have Nikki bags too. The bag has a similar shape but doesn't really look like a Nikki, IMO. I would not classify this as a nock off.


----------



## massr0mantic

No they aren't saying it's made by her, it just looks a lot like the Nikki (actually maybe more the Rikki lol) and by "coincidence" they name it that as well.


----------



## ReecesPieces

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3077791...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007632&P=1

looks like a rocker to me


----------



## halah

Took my mom through Chinatown NYC today and I did a double-take on a Knock-off or inspired by gunmetal stud MAM!!!  We walked in and I tried to take a pic but the girl jumped in front of me saying "NO PICTURES"!  She then proceeded to show me how she could put a Tory Burch metal thingy on the front if I bought it.  While it was the same shape and styling of an RM the lining and studs were different so not like a Gucci knock-off but still it makes me sad to see it so closely copied!


----------



## Fleurine

halah said:


> Took my mom through Chinatown NYC today and I did a double-take on a Knock-off or inspired by gunmetal stud MAM!!! We walked in and I tried to take a pic but the girl jumped in front of me saying "NO PICTURES"! She then proceeded to show me how she could put a Tory Burch metal thingy on the front if I bought it. While it was the same shape and styling of an RM the lining and studs were different so not like a Gucci knock-off but still it makes me sad to see it so closely copied!


  Once a company starts making bags in China, you can expect Canal Street knock-offs. It's a given. She won't let you take a photo because knock off bags are ILLEGAL.


----------



## kiwishopper

http://www.chocolatehandbags.com/product_p/51829.htm

Hello, faux Devote anyone??


----------



## MAGJES

^^^^Yikes!!


----------



## loveuga

kiwishopper said:


> http://www.chocolatehandbags.com/product_p/51829.htm
> 
> Hello, faux Devote anyone??



Wow!  That is really scary!


----------



## nazaluke

Ugly!!!


----------



## Tallulah187

How about this yucky 2 zip lookin thing I saw at tar-jay tonight......2 zip rocker??


----------



## ivysun

This one is likely fake!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Rebecca-Min...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad6a3a41a


----------



## michblack

ivysun said:


> This one is likely fake!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Rebecca-Min...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad6a3a41a




Really? Can I ask why you think its fake?

I have the stud devote, and other than pictures with two different linings, it looks real to me!


----------



## ivysun

I am SO SORRY!!! The first picture looks fake to me. But then looking at it again I realized it is not. I thought the seller only has stock picture, but she actually has a real picture. Can mod please remove my post.


----------



## purseprincess32

OOhh Noooo yuck that wanna be fake zip RM.


----------



## cantina2001

Beware!! There are plenty of fakes on a popular chinese auction site...


----------



## TXGirlie

The strap isn't too bad...


----------



## Belle79

kiwishopper said:


> http://www.chocolatehandbags.com/product_p/51829.htm
> 
> Hello, faux Devote anyone??


 
YIKES is right.  That is not cute.


----------



## baghag411

I actually almost gave myself whiplash when I walked by these at my local Target!!! LOL!!



Tallulah187 said:


> How about this yucky 2 zip lookin thing I saw at tar-jay tonight......2 zip rocker??


----------



## xIcyBluex

Tallulah187 said:


> How about this yucky 2 zip lookin thing I saw at tar-jay tonight......2 zip rocker??



I wouldn't really consider this too much of a inspired RM considering zippers have been such a huge trend this past season.  There are dozens of designers who came out with something similar.  Coach had a whole line of bags and wallets that had zippers across them.


----------



## pigalle74

this looks just like linear stud nikki!

http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=50172&path=|handbags|all handbags|


----------



## Belle79

That's obnoxious.


----------



## Code Blue

Steve Madden has a *lot* of bags that look similar to other brands.


----------



## EveL

Hence the reason why I like "Rebecca Minkoff" on embedded on the hardware!!!


----------



## EveL

This looks like the stud devote

http://www.express.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=26127


----------



## xokimbe

You guys were wondering about the price for this... Regular is something like $158 CAD. Right now it's on sale for $98, and even that I think is too expensive. Even from a few feet away the material looked so cheap and just overall, yucky.



ruthfmc said:


> Okay...this one takes the cake.  Saw this at Town Shoes at Yorkdale Mall in Toronto.  I couldn't believe it!


----------



## xlana

Today I helped a customer with a knockoff Studded Nikki (believe me, I tried not to stare at it while I was helping her...lol). Instead of having grommets it had the octagon bolts if that makes any sense. It didn't look bad, but I still wondered if she knew it was a fake...


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Code Blue said:


> Steve Madden has a *lot* of bags that look similar to other brands.


 
Steve Madden brand=design thievery.  

Just saw a black "Stud Devote" by Steve Madden at DSW...a plastic version of the Stud Devote with a triple row of studs only on the bottom and front of the bag.  Same buckle detail.  Revolting.

I was carrying my Plum Stud Devote and I thought "Geez, I hope the real thing doesn't look like that to others"...but I caught it in a mirror and was relieved to realize that the true RM is real whipped cream vs. coolwhip...no comparison.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

jojon21 said:


> ^^


 
Exactly.  Perfectly said.


----------



## thegoreprincess

*ChaChaWeed*, hey cool whip is pretty legit, okay.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

I realize there are coolwhip (real coolwhip, not metaphoric) fans out there.  
My point=me=fan of real RM.


----------



## Fleurine

Looks like authenticating RM's might start become more challenging...


----------



## thegoreprincess

ChaChaWeed said:


> I realize there are coolwhip (real coolwhip, not metaphoric) fans out there.
> My point=me=fan of real RM.



I know, it was a joke.


----------



## michblack

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba..._ACC_BAGS&popId=WOMENS_ACCESSORIES&prepushId=

This looks similar to the matinee


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ WOWWW. Similar is an understatement. It's practically an exact replica aside from the shoulder strap, Bal handles, and the tassels. Oh well, anyone who places a mattie next to that mess will instantly be able to tell which one is more awesome and better.


----------



## veyda

michblack said:


> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba..._ACC_BAGS&popId=WOMENS_ACCESSORIES&prepushId=
> 
> This looks similar to the matinee


 
Yikes, I saw these in person tonight. Any RM fan could spot these a mile away.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

That's very depressing. I agree that when you look at the details it's painfully obvious which one is a designer bag and which is not, but it's so disheartening to spend so much money on a bag and then see a "knockoff" of it for $60....


----------



## thegoreprincess

Yeah, but you pay for quality. Ideally. I mean if you read reviews about UO bags, they are not too hot. Zippers stick and break after a few uses, linings rip within weeks, etc. Granted, RM's track record isn't too great either, but at least it's not that bad.


----------



## MAGJES

Yikes!!  That bag looks....messy/sloppy!!

I refuse to go in UO anymore.  Sometime last year they had 
"horrible/trashy/gross/explicit" packages of POST-IT 
type pads for sale on their check out counter.  The "heading" 
on these pads were not printable here but I can't believe that 
they had these in view for children to read. I left everything I 
was going to buy my DD on the counter and left the store. I  
made a formal complaint to the mall mgt. (seriously it was that BAD)
and they had to pull the merchandise.  Still...I can't believe that someone
at UO made the decision to market such filth.


----------



## klj

MAGJES said:


> Yikes!!  That bag looks....messy/sloppy!!
> 
> I refuse to go in UO anymore.  Sometime last year they had
> "horrible/trashy/gross/explicit" packages of POST-IT
> type pads for sale on their check out counter.  The "heading"
> on these pads were not printable here but I can't believe that
> they had these in view for children to read. I left everything I
> was going to buy my DD on the counter and left the store. I
> made a formal complaint to the mall mgt. (seriously it was that BAD)
> and they had to pull the merchandise.  Still...I can't believe that someone
> at UO made the decision to market such filth.



^^My daughter says the same thing about their catalog..they have gotten alittle more explicit with that too over the years.


----------



## xlana

UO is a hit or miss place. You can sometimes find really great stuff at a steal, but it's mixed in with some pretty crappy quality pieces IMO. I only have a couple pieces of clothing from there, and for the most part I'm happy with it. My BF has bought stuff from them too, but has complained about their quality.

It's so funny, because at my local shopping plaza, Free People is _right_ next to UO and very often they're selling similar things, but Free People is much better quality wise. More expensive, but better!


----------



## ReecesPieces

ERGHGHHHH this makes me despise urban outfitters more and more!! all these knock offs i see there now, there barely one step up from forever21 in my eyes!


----------



## TaraP

This is one of RM's new bags coming out in fall 2010... Which I ....






And this is a new bag from Aldo, in their new adds with Jessica Stam.... Anyone else see a similarity?
http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/20...ng-summer-2010-ad-campaign-behind-the-scenes/

Sorry I couldn't get a better still but if you watch the video pause at 44 sec for a clearer look...


----------



## Pandy

ive seen the devote in tons of those cheapy stores (like the independent bag stores, bentley, etc)


_*Pandy, you were adequately warned, if you spam your video again we'll have to ban you.*_


----------



## ruthfmc

ChaChaWeed said:


> Steve Madden brand=design thievery.
> 
> Just saw a black "Stud Devote" by Steve Madden at DSW...a plastic version of the Stud Devote with a triple row of studs only on the bottom and front of the bag. Same buckle detail. Revolting.
> 
> I was carrying my Plum Stud Devote and I thought "Geez, I hope the real thing doesn't look like that to others"...but I caught it in a mirror and was relieved to realize that the true RM is real whipped cream vs. coolwhip...no comparison.


 
Yup...here it is....


----------



## Cloud5

Wow there's no hiding where that idea came from!


----------



## thegoreprincess

LOLZ, win a free knockoff bag.
http://www.marieclaire.com/sweepstakes/11803


----------



## MrsShoeGal

The inspired bags are horrible but as long as there is not reprensentaion to be a REAL RM bag then honestly I am okay with it there are millions of people who can't afford designer bags why can't they plastci bag that they love? 
But inspiration goes both ways and RM's new line I think many ladies  agreed was botkier inspired

Does this look like a recent RM design???


----------



## MrsShoeGal

This newest style too:




Especially the handles!
 for sure was inspired by:




Our very own littlerock's pom


----------



## xlana

MrsShoeGal said:


> The inspired bags are horrible but it goes both ways:
> 
> Does this look like a recent RM design???



Is that from another designer?? Which one??


----------



## MrsShoeGal

xlana said:


> Is that from another designer?? Which one??


 
Both are balencaigas and Rebecca loves balenciagas!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

This is more striking next to each other.




mmk47's bag





Balenciaga 2002


----------



## princesselektra

Yes the UO looks very much inspired by RM.  Yes guilty as charged!

However, I'll need to defend regarding the other comments.  I never considered their items to be for children, they are adult novelties.


----------



## xlana

MrsShoeGal said:


> This is more striking next to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmk47's bag
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5055/4853/balbesace_003.JPG
> 
> Balenciaga 2002



Oh my...this is definitely a two way street alright.


----------



## princesselektra

balenciaga, miu miu, I love my RMs - still I wish RM kept the manufacturing in NY - that was my initial lure to the line.


----------



## mpa_555

It was a great day outside, finally some good weather. I was starting to think that East Coast was never going to see any sun.

So I took advantage and went out for a nice little window shopping walk and dropped by the nearest Urban Outfitters Store.

Towards the front of the store on one of their mannequin ensembles I see this bag that made me do a double take.

It looked SO MUCH like the RM Matinee except the bag was not made out of real leather so it was no where as structured, and they added a longer shoulder strap to this... 

But I imagine if a Matinee got really well-loved and used. it'd start to soften into this kind of shape too. I'm not sure if this counts as a knockoff or if it's just "inspired by..."

Anyway, what do you guys think, did they do the original justice?


----------



## cinnybuns

Yes it does, I think this was previously posted on another thread about knockoffs


----------



## TXGirlie

At least they put a strap on it!


----------



## tastangan

^ I wouldn't mind having a strap on my Matinees!


----------



## Fleurine

Is it canvas?


----------



## kat25

I actually think this looks better than a matinee.  :shame:


----------



## baghag411

I can't believe I'm actually gonna say this. . . I like it. . . I like the pseudo-Mattie with a strap!


----------



## zoesma

I am loving that strap........


----------



## LunaLovegood

I want a strap for Matinee too! Rolled handles hurt after a while. ush:


----------



## fashionista86

So I was shopping on Urban Outfitters tonight looking for a cute day dress and figured that I would check out the bag section because, well, i'm obsessed.  The first thing on the site that I noticed was the Matinee look-a-like.  What a horrible thing to copy another designer so closely.  Other than the materials used and the shoulder strap, they are so close down to the side pockets.  Does anyone else find this terrible too? 

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?itemdescription=true&itemCount=60&startValue=1&selectedProductColor=&sortby=&id=17702739&parentid=W_ACC_BAGS&sortProperties=+subCategoryPosition,+product.marketingPriority,-product.startDate&navCount=707&navAction=jump&color=&pushId=W_ACC_BAGS&popId=WOMENS&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=


----------



## babybel

Yup, totally saw the knock-off matinees in a couple of the NYC stores in person.  They are pretty horrible to touch, very plasticky.  They also gave off really awful fumes.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

This one's always bothered me  The first time I saw it at the DSW store, I stopped in my tracks and gasped... I thought to myself: "Oh no, they didn't!"

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalo...&category=dsw11cat120024&prodId=201543&brand=

Ironically enough, I was wearing my Almond Studded Devote Tote that day


----------



## Inlvewthleather

babybel said:


> Yup, totally saw the knock-off matinees in a couple of the NYC stores in person.  They are pretty horrible to touch, very plasticky.  They also gave off really awful fumes.


I know what you mean about the fumes. Those polymers always give me a really bad headache when I smell them. It sucks that the mattie was so closely copied since its such a unique bag.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> This one's always bothered me  The first time I saw it at the DSW store, I stopped in my tracks and gasped... I thought to myself: "Oh no, they didn't!"
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalo...&category=dsw11cat120024&prodId=201543&brand=
> 
> Ironically enough, I was wearing my Almond Studded Devote Tote that day



yuck! I was walking by a local store (oddly enough, right across from the high end boutique that carries RMs) with my hubby the other night and spotted another horrible Devote knockoff (that same one that someone posted from a mall cart) along with some other bags in the window. I asked Kev to pick out the RM knockoff and he pointed right to it! Who says you can't train these men!


----------



## Desi

Here are a couple other designs that have similarities to RM. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1275574578838

Anna Folina Triple Decker Zipper Bag- Looks like RM's 3zips (color looks very similar to stone ) I really like this bag! 

RM and BE&D both use the exact same clasp- RM had these on the older belles, collette, amour, etc: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1275575238090

LP looks similar to fringe darling: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1275575535259


----------



## qandnotjen

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=#BVRRWidgetID

Rude!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Yeah, it was posted a couple of days ago in the Mattie Lovers thread here:

#*513*

It's very icky.


----------



## besabonita

Yuck!!


----------



## chris7891

It looks soo cheap.


----------



## tehkatt

OMG. That's so awful!! Someone should post in the reviews that this is a BLATANT rip off. IT's so annoying that people are reviewing it, saying it's the best UO bag they've ever had. 

Uhh, because the design isn't UO. Gosh.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I've seen it in real life... It's a blatant knock off and the material feels really weird.


----------



## madbrinks238

lol omfg! i was close to making a thread about this too 
i saw this matinee ripoff w/ my mom and i seriously freaked out and my mom gave me this look like "umm...whats wrong with you?" lol..i was just shocked at how much it resembles RM's matinee **of course RMs bag is much better and what nots


----------



## Fenix

Wow, it's not even an "inspired" bag, but a direct rip off. On one hand it's terrible, but on the other... I guess it's great for RM that she's now big enough for places like Urban Outfitters to start selling direct copies of?


----------



## Fenix

I had a look at the other bags, and most of them are copies. There's quite a few Botkier/HH look-alikes too, including a Bilbo. 

Here's one that looks like the RM Encounter: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&popId=WOMENS&prepushId=&selectedProductSize= 
It's practically identical in design aside from the strap.


----------



## JennyS315

qandnotjen said:


> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> Rude!!



That's terrible!


----------



## purseprincess32

I've seen a ton of RM inspired bags lately in all kinds of stores.. Lord & Taylors, Urban Outfitters, JCrew etc.. Not surprising..


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Ya i was at Marshals the other day and there was a bag that looked like the devote in a pale gray color and it was by Carlos Santana and today i was at Macys and they had a studded rocker knockoff.


----------



## spartancoaster

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ya i was at Marshals the other day and there was a bag that looked like the devote in a pale gray color and it was by Carlos Santana and today i was at Macys and they had a studded rocker knockoff.



I've seen that hideous devote fake at Marshall's too.  It's nasty!


----------



## baghag411

Saw that CS Devote too at TJ Maxx!!  Awful!


----------



## baghag411

The fake I can't get over is the Steve Madden "Almond Studded Devote."  When I was at Macy's even my DH said "look, they sell RM now!"  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh no Honey, that's a rip off.  He was shocked that it looked just like it!!!


----------



## Oceane

I hope RM is doing all she can to stop them.


----------



## jojon21

Can this auction from Taiwan be reported to ebay as a fake - or not because it has "look" in the title?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebecca-Minkoff...899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f39a6a3


----------



## besabonita

I just reported it!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Speaking of fakes... I saw that Urban Outfitters "Mattie" the other day. It looks nothing like the real one. I had to inspect really thoroughly.


----------



## amandakohl

I was on ebay and also saw the listing from Taiwan I am not sure if it was taken down but here is the link 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebecca-Minkoff...899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f39a6a3


----------



## littlerock

^ Wow! Unbelievable.. SMH


----------



## knasarae

Now that is downright scary.


----------



## baghag411

I have to chuckle that it's listed as a "knitting MAB". . . Knitting, basketweave, potato, potahto. . .


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ Seriously.

Here's another Inspired By...
http://www.freepeople.com/sale-sale-under-30/grommet-sidesling-cantine/

Lovespell Rose, anyone?


----------



## ecj*waxy

I'm still new to RM...I imagine some of you have already seen this bag, but doesn't it look strikingly similar to Nikki!?!...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360311193306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

^^^fugtastic


----------



## besabonita

amandakohl said:


> I was on ebay and also saw the listing from Taiwan I am not sure if it was taken down but here is the link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebecca-Minkoff...899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f39a6a3



Reported!!


----------



## littlerock

ecj*waxy said:


> I'm still new to RM...I imagine some of you have already seen this bag, but doesn't it look strikingly similar to Nikki!?!...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360311193306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Oh look, it's a big round ring!


----------



## a love story

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1265346785172&pagename=vsdWrapper


----------



## jojon21

OMG, the Paper Plastic is a blatant rip-off


----------



## Cheryl24

OMG....


----------



## Clutched

Wrong! Fail!


----------



## a love story

I wrote an email to contact@rebeccaminkoff.com, but I don't know if they will read it since it doesn't have to do with an order. Terrible, huh? The RM paper/plastic wallet is on my list of things to buy. I wouldn't want anyone thinking I bought it at Victoria's Secret though!


----------



## TXGirlie

Yeah it's a direct rip off....designers seem to do that to each other a lot!


----------



## sandc

To add insult to injury, those are ugly.  My paper/plastic wallet is so much nicer.


----------



## EveL

Wow, complete rip off!  But hey more attention to Rebecca Minkoff! The attention is great for her company! as in flattery


----------



## babypinkcupcake

I SAW THAT! I work at VS too. shame


----------



## thegoreprincess

What in the heck is this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Rebecca-Mi...H_Handbags&hash=item33633bc9bd#ht_3986wt_1139


----------



## Code Blue

Covet wannabe?!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Wrong thread.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

The "Love Letter Satchel" knockoff I saw at the mall today ;(


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^Wow!! There's even a "Chanel"....eww!


----------



## TXGirlie

darn no pic of that "covet" now..I  missed it!


----------



## pigalle74

That's funny because the loveletter satchel was being accused as a bal knockoff- it's a full circle!


----------



## daintdoll

Even if other people can't tell, at least you know you're carrying the real deal


----------



## gettingstyle

geez people will try to remake everything..goodness.


----------



## TaraP

*Bad MAB rip*.....
http://www.karmaloop.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=131737&VendorCode=LOU&iskazbah=false


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^ewww!!


----------



## shesnochill

Forever21.. x___x


----------



## Fenix

a love story said:


> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1265346785172&pagename=vsdWrapper


I can understand "inspiration", but a direct copy like that really blows :s


----------



## poonski

Fakes already? OMG... i guess they'll never stop.


----------



## b64199

Fenix said:


> I can understand "inspiration", but a direct copy like that really blows :s



Right. This is not an inspiration. This is a copy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Inspired-Design...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41559fb7d8


----------



## LoveMyMarc

OK, I went to Urban Outfitters today and the mattinee wannabe is on clearance with an additional 50% off, lmao!! 

I looked at them. They're actually really soft (still ugly) for being PVC. But then, Deux Lux makes soft PVC bags.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Found this while browsing a blog that was linked on Minkette's sidebar. I was super excited at first because I thought the webstore carried RM. Imagine my disappointment when the Loveletter crossbody was nothing more than a blatant knockoff!


_The Valerie Messenger by Urban Expressions_







ShopLeMode


----------



## forbidden1

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> The "Love Letter Satchel" knockoff I saw at the mall today ;(



I'm low on money, but I love the Rebecca Minkoff loveletter satchel.  Could you tell me the brand of the knockoff?


----------



## Cocolo

forbidden1 said:


> I'm low on money, but I love the Rebecca Minkoff loveletter satchel.  Could you tell me the brand of the knockoff?



You probably won't be happy with the knockoff quality.  Why not hang around the RM Shopping thread and look for a sale?  I've gotten my RMs on sale, and checking ebay doesn't hurt either.  You'll be happier with an authentic one.  JMO


----------



## LoveMyMarc

http://us.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Boxy-7...=8730&sh=0&pge=3&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Green
http://us.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Boxy-7...d=8730&sh=0&pge=4&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Rust


Not sure if this was posted...but it's a MAM look-a-like. GROSS!


----------



## veyda

Wow! I saw that one ^ on a girl at Borders yesterday. I kept staring and staring trying to figure out what the heck it was!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Ick. That is not pretty.

I always see the Urban Outfitters "Matinee" everywhere... it's really popular but it looks like cr@p.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow that knock off really does look like the LoveLetter.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I actually saw a "matinee" at work - some girl I was helping was carrying it. I kept trying not to stare, lol. UGH!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Saw this in the Handbags & Purses thread...
I think the poster mentioned this was a Danier handbag or something. A cross between an MBMJ bag and an RM Nikki.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^Odd....lol.


----------



## Cocolo

I don't like it.  Don't mess with Nikki.  She's perfect the way she is.  But imitation is the purest form of flattery.....I quess.  SMH.


----------



## mockinglee

There's this online shop called "Lush" that sells unmarked "inspired by" bags. They've finally knocked off RM. Copy of the Biker clutch:
https://shoplush.com/Detail.cfm?Cat=All&ID=523&DetailID=1172


----------



## papierteresa

the name and design of the bag might not be a blatant knockoff of the MAB but given F21's history i wouldn't doubt it

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...ags&product_id=1000008612&Page=all&pgcount=25


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ Meh. I don't think that looks close to the MAB. I think it resembles a Speedy more than anything.


----------



## mignonette

Not sure if this was mentioned already, but here is a bag "inspired" by the Loveletter cross-body bag. 


http://www.mimiboutique.com/rebecca...n-2162.html?___store=default&___store=default


----------



## Princess Garnet

mignonette said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned already, but here is a bag "inspired" by the Loveletter cross-body bag.
> 
> 
> http://www.mimiboutique.com/rebecca...n-2162.html?___store=default&___store=default



....well, at least they admitted it was "inspired by" Rebecca Minkoff, instead of claiming this style as their own. So good for them!


----------



## papierteresa

thegoreprincess, yea i agree with that too


----------



## daintdoll

I just looked at this week's Target ad and they have a disgusting looking Fatale rip-off in there...ewwwww!


----------



## mignonette

Princess Garnet said:


> ....well, at least they admitted it was "inspired by" Rebecca Minkoff, instead of claiming this style as their own. So good for them!




True, very true.


----------



## kiwishopper

I saw a tassel keyring/charm like the ones are included in the new RM design at H&M today while I was carrying my olive quilted mac WITH the tassel lol


----------



## Fenix

RM's Loveletter and Fatale were rip-offs themselves by the way.


----------



## blueteapot

Also this is a MAM lookalike:

http://us.asos.com/countryid/2/ASOS...135&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-RCjkAg9I.2KFqhVEWhzQ.Q


----------



## blueteapot

This is a MAM lookalike: http://us.asos.com/countryid/2/ASOS...135&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-RCjkAg9I.2KFqhVEWhzQ.Q


----------



## daintdoll

Target again...I was just there on my way home from work and took a very quick spin by their bag section. There were some bags there that looked an awful lot like 3-Zip Rockers !


----------



## baghag411

Yeah, those have been out for a while


----------



## Princess Garnet

This bag looks familiar... from Nine West..


----------



## daintdoll

Princess Garnet said:


> This bag looks familiar... from Nine West..


 
LOL...my DH just caught me making a face when I saw this and I had to explain the look of disgust!!!!


----------



## Princess Garnet

I was surprised to see this style too! But then again it's Nine West, and they're notorious for copying other designer bags, just like Steve Madden and B. Makowsky. NW even copied off of Treesje's Jovi, too (you can probably find it in clearance at Macy's). It's disgusting.

However I'm sad to say that I do love Nine West's shoes, though.   But their bags are a completely different story.


----------



## Princess Garnet

This bag isn't a fake, but it does look similar to the Embrace hobo.

Helena De Natalio
Carrie Shoulder Bag





RM Embrace Hobo


----------



## purseprincess32

I see quite of RM knocks or inspired bags.. Same with Chanel knock offs or inspired ones.


----------



## purse_curse

not sure if this has been posted, was cruising TopShop and saw this blatant rip-off of the Covet...

http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...oryId=208582&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20


----------



## Fenix

purse_curse said:


> not sure if this has been posted, was cruising TopShop and saw this blatant rip-off of the Covet...
> 
> http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...oryId=208582&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20



That's hideous  and wow at the price tag -_-


----------



## daintdoll

purse_curse said:


> not sure if this has been posted, was cruising TopShop and saw this blatant rip-off of the Covet...
> 
> http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...oryId=208582&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20


 
Yuck! Looks horrible!!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

purse_curse said:


> not sure if this has been posted, was cruising TopShop and saw this blatant rip-off of the Covet...
> 
> http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...oryId=208582&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20


 
Yuck....


----------



## hinnie

ASOS' version of MAM
http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Boxy-...=8730&sh=0&pge=2&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Rust


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Dead ringer for the loveletter satchel in a store I noticed while shopping today:


----------



## daintdoll

hinnie said:


> ASOS' version of MAM
> http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Boxy-...=8730&sh=0&pge=2&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Rust


 
"100% Polyurethane" - YIIIIIIKKKKKES!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Dead ringer for the loveletter satchel in a store I noticed while shopping today:



Oh wow. You can find LL Satchels for a pretty decent price these days, too. That thing will fall apart in no time.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Yeah I looked at the price tag out of curiosity and it was $78!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

https://magazine.teenvogue.com/ecom...500349&logOppId=true&placementGroupId=2300028

Check out that sweet free bag that Teen Vogue is giving away. LOL.


----------



## novella

daintdoll said:


> Target again...I was just there on my way home from work and took a very quick spin by their bag section. There were some bags there that looked an awful lot like 3-Zip Rockers !



Like BH said, they've been out for a while but I finally saw them in person and 

Here's a picture of them that was taken on my BlackBerry:


----------



## daintdoll

thegoreprincess said:


> https://magazine.teenvogue.com/ecom...500349&logOppId=true&placementGroupId=2300028
> 
> Check out that sweet free bag that Teen Vogue is giving away. LOL.


 
LOL!!!! I better subscribe! That's even cooler than the Target version and the price is RIGHT!


----------



## baghag411

:lolots::lolots:


----------



## baghag411

I went to Target. . . they have this green/Olive quilted kind of cross-body and the opposite happened. . . "I WISH RM WOULD MAKE SOMETHING LIKE THIS!!!"  LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## daintdoll

^ LOL! Yeah, sometimes Target and the like do have cute bags, I just can't get on board with the cheap plastic-y faux materials! Maybe Bex can go there and get inspired...hee hee!


----------



## babybel

Spotted an older lady on 8th Av on Friday night walking towards Port Authority... carrying that awful UO matinee knockoff in poly-some-plastic.  Wow it hurt my eyes ush:


----------



## Couturesque

MATT & NATT
http://www.shopbop.com/gala-bag-mat...6586&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize&colorId=12688


----------



## Princess Garnet

babybel said:


> Spotted an older lady on 8th Av on Friday night walking towards Port Authority... carrying that awful UO matinee knockoff in poly-some-plastic.  Wow it hurt my eyes ush:



Eww... I'm amazed how women can even carry bags in that material.. I'd be so grossed out.


----------



## Princess Garnet

And I know I'm the oddball girl here, but seeing those crossbodies with zippers on the front, really turned me off buying the 3-Zip Rockers for some reason,  I used to like them, but ever since I've seen those  Target bags like the ones pictured above, I just dont like them anymore.. I'm weird. I'm pretty sure Macys also sells a similar looking one too.

I know Coach used to make something similar for their Bonnie line, too [ link ] but as a 2-zip not 3.


----------



## baghag411

^^No, we've discussed this before. . . you're not the oddball.  Alot of us feel that way too.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Sorry baghag!! I guess I should've searched before I complained. But I'm glad I'm not the only one. =(

...despite my whining above, I still kind of like the 3-Zip MAC's, though (I'm actually eyeing an Eggshell/Stone Wymong and the Mini 3-Zip MACs). I guess them being on the thicker and larger sides makes it different. I just hope that bag on that Lucky Mag  is the only one ever made. I don't want to get turned off by these ugly lookalikes anymore. Not saying the Coach ones are ugly though (they're super cute).


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Princess Garnet said:


> Eww... I'm amazed how women can even carry bags in that material.. I'd be so grossed out.


 

Agreed! Pleather blech!!!


----------



## Princess Garnet

WTF? A knock off version of the Beloved and people are buying it? Disgusting.

http://www.bagspace.sg/products/bestsellers/kira


----------



## novella

I just saw this 3-Zip Rocker inspired bag on Revolve:

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MAND-WY64&c=


----------



## kateykix

yikes!  

http://www.francescascollections.com/product/endless+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks#


----------



## Princess Garnet

kateykix said:


> yikes!
> 
> http://www.francescascollections.com/product/endless+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks#


----------



## Fenix

kateykix said:


> yikes!
> 
> http://www.francescascollections.com/product/endless+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks#


This one looks like a cross between Linea Pelle Speedy and RM MAB -_-


----------



## daintdoll

kateykix said:


> yikes!
> 
> http://www.francescascollections.com/product/endless+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks#


 
Francesca must be stopped!


----------



## dpchemd1

I saw this one on topshop and it looks really inspired by the covet (which I REALLY REALLY REALLY want). It's not a vintage bag or anything but it already looks dirty. . . 
http://media.topshop.com/wcsstore/TopShop/images/catalog/24D05YBLK_large.jpg


----------



## CivicGirl

^^I JUST saw that! Covet >>> Topshop's


----------



## baghag411

LOLOLOLOL!!  To be honest, if this one came out first, I probably would have loved it!!


----------



## dreamer637

http://www.francescascollections.com/product/endless+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks#


----------



## Lulugurl2006

dreamer637 said:


> http://www.francescascollections.com/product/endless+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks#



It's a shame, its actually not a bad looking bag, just the blatant coping is what gets me....I do love the colour tho.


----------



## TaraP

Coach has a new pouch out that looks familiar....


----------



## daintdoll

TaraPep said:


> Coach has a new pouch out that looks familiar....


 
Hmmm....I hate to admit it, but I kind of like it :shame: (knock-off that it is!)!


----------



## TaraP

Me too *daintdoll*... I mean how could we not... They're the same and both are really cute RM's and Coach's..


----------



## Fenix

The leather on the coach pouch looks really supple and I kind of like the white text.


----------



## tokuberry

A knock off of the RM MAC

http://www.yesstyle.com/en/ajito-ge...r-bag-camel-one-size/info.html/pid.1023666631

The price is nearly the same as the REAL RM's! Ridiculous fakes!


----------



## finer_woman

I meant to post here a while back but a few months ago I was in DSW and for a split second thought I saw a boyfriend clutch but it was a cheap pleather knockoff. I wish i had my phone with me to take a pic


----------



## baghag411

This one is downright scary!!  That is the best looking knock-off I've seen. 



tokuberry said:


> A knock off of the RM MAC
> 
> http://www.yesstyle.com/en/ajito-ge...r-bag-camel-one-size/info.html/pid.1023666631
> 
> The price is nearly the same as the REAL RM's! Ridiculous fakes!


----------



## Fenix

I think it's probably bought from the suppliers on taobao. They have quite a few that look extremely close to the real thing... from the outside anyway.


----------



## TaraP

tokuberry said:


> A knock off of the RM MAC
> 
> http://www.yesstyle.com/en/ajito-ge...r-bag-camel-one-size/info.html/pid.1023666631
> 
> The price is nearly the same as the REAL RM's! Ridiculous fakes!



Wow, that's crazy...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

tokuberry said:


> A knock off of the RM MAC
> 
> http://www.yesstyle.com/en/ajito-ge...r-bag-camel-one-size/info.html/pid.1023666631
> 
> The price is nearly the same as the REAL RM's! Ridiculous fakes!


Wow, and you can get the real thing for around the same price if you keep a look out for sales!!


----------



## silkscarves

baghag411 said:


> This one is downright scary!!  That is the best looking knock-off I've seen.



Who would pay that much for a knockoff? It's just downright insane! A few more bucks and you could have the real thing. Where's the logic in this?


----------



## baghag411

Personally, I never would. . . but I feel sorry for the unsuspecting buyer


----------



## daintdoll

Reviving this thread after passing the bag section at Target and being bombarded by an endless barrage of knockoffs, including faux Covets !


----------



## Bridgit66

If she had kept her manufacturing hq in NY this probably wouldn't have happened. So for all of us not wanting to end up with these, are there enough RM authenticity resources for us here? I know there are for balenciaga, but I honestly never thought Id have to worry about this. Aside from the inside nameplate, what are the other "markers"?


----------



## theVixenette

daintdoll said:


> Reviving this thread after passing the bag section at Target and being bombarded by an endless barrage of knockoffs, including faux Covets !


 
This!!!  Also, Darling-esque bags and 3 zip clutches. Yuck.


----------



## princesselektra

Bridgit66 said:


> If she had kept her manufacturing hq in NY this probably wouldn't have happened. So for all of us not wanting to end up with these, are there enough RM authenticity resources for us here? I know there are for balenciaga, but I honestly never thought Id have to worry about this. Aside from the inside nameplate, what are the other "markers"?



Yes, by far, this is the best RM information resource out there besides RM themselves!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Bridgit66 said:


> If she had kept her manufacturing hq in NY this probably wouldn't have happened. So for all of us not wanting to end up with these, are there enough RM authenticity resources for us here? I know there are for balenciaga, but I honestly never thought Id have to worry about this. Aside from the inside nameplate, what are the other "markers"?



I doubt this is true. Most of knockoffs/imitations are done by other stores like Target, Lord & Taylor, Urban Outfitters & its companies.

There aren't too many actual fakes out there yet. And the ones that are fake, are mostly on the Chinese version of eBay & are pretty obvious for now.

Fakes are made because people want to profit off of those who cannot afford the real thing or want the look for less, not because it's produced somewhere other than the United States. RM is steadily gaining followers and fans. Of course the counterfeit industry is going to want to tap into that.

It's impossible and ridiculous to say that the movement of production from the NY factory to the China factory enabled fakes to enter the market... Especially when you consider the large amount of fake Hermes despite the fact that Hermes handbags are all handmade in workshops.


----------



## Princess Garnet

I'm at the Vegas premium outlets right now, and I just saw this knockoff Mac at the banana republic store. Funny thing is the clasp on front of the bag is upside down. Sorry for the horrible pics, there was an SA behind me and my mom wondered WTh I was doing.  anyway enjoy.


----------



## Tebus

That nylon wannabe is pretty terrible. I just bought my first MAC last week and I love the leather, and all of the details inside and out.


----------



## purseprincess32

That is horrible.. of Banana Republic.. I have a black nylon MAC w/ gold hw. I purchased it a few years ago at the RM sample sale on RM's website. It actually annoying to see so many RM knock offs or inspired bags lately.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

DSW has a few RM inspired bags. I went there one day, carrying my EO BF, and I spotted a BF look-a-like.


----------



## MJDaisy

i saw the fake at Banana too! i took a picture to post here but looks like you guys beat me to it!! so gross!!!


----------



## MissCara

I was in some new little shop at Ross Park Mall in Pittsburgh, called Francesca's Collections yesterday. HOLY CRAP!!! s
Shelves and SHELVES of RM knockoffs. Blatant ones! Soooooo fugly, ladies.  I was appalled. They even had the red Michael Jackson bag in a cheap knockoff.  
It was so weird.


----------



## iheartbags17

i feel ill...


----------



## Misocricket

Hi ladies! after reading this thread, I got paranoid of my new mac! I got it on Bonanza for $235 and was wondering if anyone can tell me the authenticity? (it came with the dust bag and tags and the dust bag looks like the interior of the bag)

thank you so much!

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww143/pltsay/?action=view&current=DSC00783.jpg

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww143/pltsay/?action=view&current=DSC00786.jpg

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww143/pltsay/?action=view&current=DSC00787.jpg

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww143/pltsay/?action=view&current=DSC00788.jpg


----------



## brianne1114

^that's authentic.  and a coveted combo, the white/brown basketweave is very popular!


----------



## Misocricket

brianne1114 said:


> ^that's authentic.  and a coveted combo, the white/brown basketweave is very popular!



thank you  I love it to pieces! and it took me forever to find my first Mac!


----------



## StarBrite310

Found this on the Urban Outfitters website:

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20934246&itemdescription=true&navAction=jump


Looks very similar to these:

*Endlesss Love Tote*
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B004Q9TU8E.01._SS1500_SCRMZZZZZZ_.jpg

*Love At First Sight Hobo*
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B004QGXJHU.01._SS1500_SCRMZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## mandabear

Princess Garnet said:


> I'm at the Vegas premium outlets right now, and I just saw this knockoff Mac at the banana republic store. Funny thing is the clasp on front of the bag is upside down. Sorry for the horrible pics, there was an SA behind me and my mom wondered WTh I was doing.  anyway enjoy.



I saw a girl wearing this at the Great Mall in Milpitas, CA today.

I was wearing my navy croc MAC.

I shook my fist at the bag and pointed it out to the BF. He said, "Why does the chain look so stubby?


----------



## Princess Garnet

^^^ OMG, I can't believe that poor girl wasted her money on that bag! Embarrassing. I feel sorry for her.

I can't believe UO had the nerve to knock off RM's straw totes again. Do they REALLY think it's going to sell this time? Then again RM's straw bags are heavily inspired by Balenciaga, but still. UO is sinking lower and lower with their KO RM bags. They are so ridiculous.



MJDaisy said:


> i saw the fake at Banana too! i took a picture to post here but looks like you guys beat me to it!! so gross!!!


Daisy, you can still post your picture here. I bet it's better quality than mine anyway. I also cannot believe it when I saw it. WTH was Banana thinking turning the dogleash upside down? It looks absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Knockoff of the linear stud Flame satchel by steve madden, from the DSW store in Roseville.


----------



## JennyErin

Steve Madden knocks off every single RM bag I swear, like get your own ideas Steve!!


----------



## veyda

MissCara said:


> I was in some new little shop at Ross Park Mall in Pittsburgh, called Francesca's Collections yesterday. HOLY CRAP!!! s
> Shelves and SHELVES of RM knockoffs. Blatant ones! Soooooo fugly, ladies.  I was appalled. They even had the red Michael Jackson bag in a cheap knockoff.
> It was so weird.



We have Francesca's here too. Knockoff MJ, Stams, lots of brands. I didn't see an RM yet, but I am sure they are on their way


----------



## notsmom

This is horrible!


----------



## daintdoll

As we know, Urban Outfitters loves to knockoff RM as well...just saw a blah version of the Endless Love straw tote on their site a few days ago.


----------



## notsmom

Oh no! I am looking to purchase a RM straw tote. DO NOT want a "blah version." How can we easily detect a fake? I do not want one no matter how "good" they try to imitate her bags.


----------



## cupcakegirl

I saw the fake black MAC at the Banana Republic Factory Store this past weekend.   Right at first glance, I knew they were fake but wondered if it was some collaboration btw RM and BR (like when designers do a line for Target).  The copying is just so blatant!


----------



## notsmom

cupcake,

 That is possible. I didn't think of a collaborated effort.


----------



## lshcat

cupcakegirl said:


> I saw the fake black MAC at the Banana Republic Factory Store this past weekend.   Right at first glance, I knew they were fake but wondered if it was some collaboration btw RM and BR (like when designers do a line for Target).  The copying is just so blatant!




I just them the other day at BR!?? I took a pic with my phone. I think the sales associate probably was wondering why the hell my jaw just fell waaay open! lol.


----------



## amandakohl

lshcat said:


> I just them the other day at BR!?? I took a pic with my phone. I think the sales associate probably was wondering why the hell my jaw just fell waaay open! lol.



I saw the same one at the BR outlet yesterday. I was so upset, it looks exactly like the MAC except really poor quality. I might have to ban BR for a while.


----------



## theVixenette

Ideeli has a sale including a brand called Gail Labelle.

With a $45 Knockoff Bombe MAB. Tried to post the picture but it isn't working 

Trust me though, it is 100% design theft.


----------



## Cocolo

theVixenette said:


> Ideeli has a sale including a brand called Gail Labelle.
> 
> With a $45 Knockoff Bombe MAB. Tried to post the picture but it isn't working
> 
> Trust me though, it is 100% design theft.










This is it.  Definitely a knockoff.


----------



## bhalpop

Cocolo said:


> This is it.  Definitely a knockoff.


EWWW! definitely theft..but then they managed to make it fugly, too! Way too shiny, cheap hardware, etc.


----------



## theVixenette

Cocolo said:


> This is it. Definitely a knockoff.


 
Thank you for finding the pic! I was shocked and then I couldn't find a capturable photo.

Yuck.


----------



## loogirl

You guys have seen the imitation MAB at Asos right?

http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Boxy-...=8730&sh=0&pge=5&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Green

I like the green colour...lol RM should do this colour!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Cocolo said:


> This is it.  Definitely a knockoff.



OOoooooooooo!! I wanted to post that I saw a young girl today at my college carrying this EXACT bag. I knew it was fake because the Ivory body looked cheap and the handles was super skinny and small. Plus hardware on the sides were tiny too. And lastly, the back pocket wasn't trimmed in patent leather too. It was ugly!! 

I hope she realizes that this wasn't an RM bag. I would feel sorry for her.


----------



## Princess Garnet

From LoveCulture... The KO of the Cupid


----------



## Princess Garnet

LC listing of the bag above, also has a knockoff of the BF Clutch

http://www.loveculture.com/Item/ItemDetailView.aspx?StyleId=1037890

BF clutch
http://www.loveculture.com/Item/ItemDetailView.aspx?StyleId=1034066


----------



## missmoimoi

I have noticed how Steve Madden handbags blatantly copies Rebecca Minkoff bags!  Actually, he copies other designers too I think.


----------



## JennyErin

Steve Madden has so many copies of RM bags, I've seen devotes and quilted flame copies recently


----------



## b64199

^Asking seriously: Isn't all of Steve Madden's stuff copies?


----------



## missmoimoi

b64199 said:


> ^Asking seriously: Isn't all of Steve Madden's stuff copies?



All too true - he must not design anything of his own!?


----------



## b64199

missmoimoi said:


> All too true - he must not design anything of his own!?



I always think of his line like those cheap perfumes from the 90s. "If you like Minkoff, you'll LOVE Madden!". Remember those?


----------



## JennyErin

b64199 said:


> I always think of his line like those cheap perfumes from the 90s. "If you like Minkoff, you'll LOVE Madden!". Remember those?



Lol that is the best Madden analogy!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Hm... this looks a little familiar...

http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=34749&vid=1&pid=863145&scid=863145002


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

^ Yeah, it does.  

Also, doesn't the Cupid look similar to Miu Miu Bow?


----------



## mockinglee

^Well, Banana Republic already knocked off the MAC, so it was only a matter of time before GAP knocked something off, too. I dread to see what Old Navy will move in on...


----------



## Shoebaglady

b64199 said:


> I always think of his line like those cheap perfumes from the 90s. "If you like Minkoff, you'll LOVE Madden!". Remember those?



Hysterical!!! Thanks, I needed a good laugh today !


----------



## notsmom

It looks cheap.


----------



## MJDaisy

Crazy4Handbags said:


> ^ Yeah, it does.
> 
> *Also, doesn't the Cupid look similar to Miu Miu Bow?*



i actually don't see that comparison....i wish it did look more like it, i love the bow!!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Just saw this new Dooney bag on Nordstrom. Not a knock-off exactly, but pretty creepy similarities...


----------



## travelerscloset

MAM Immitation!!!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Street-Snap-Candid-Tote-Shoulder-Handbag-Messenger-Bag-/300584522170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item8bb3ee5fba


----------



## notsmom

Omg!


----------



## booksandbags

omfg! that is creepy and someone needs to stop that ASAP! Our special order basketweave bags are being mocked


----------



## sarahxprops

I was on spring st the other day and a street bag vendor had a bunch of pretty dead on mini beloveds!! I tried to snap a pic but got chased away. Such a bummer.


----------



## thegoreprincess

RM-inspired Topshop bag!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...WH_Handbags&hash=item2569b82c84#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Robinn

thegoreprincess said:


> RM-inspired Topshop bag!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...WH_Handbags&hash=item2569b82c84#ht_500wt_1202


 
I just saw that too.  What a terrible imitation.  Actually, at first glance with the small thumbnail I thought it was a BF with RG hardware.  So I clicked.  Up close, it's a trainwreck!!


----------



## Espinosa

Pseudo-Cheeky pouches:

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/gifts.../882709048077-item.html?ref=item_page:richrel


----------



## purseprincess32

It's like the knock off MAC Banana Republic had a while ago of the RM Black MAC.


----------



## LindaP

Robinn said:


> I just saw that too. What a terrible imitation. Actually, at first glance with the small thumbnail I thought it was a BF with RG hardware. So I clicked. Up close, it's a trainwreck!!


 
And isn't that keyword spamming?  They use the brand name Rebecca Minkoff in the title when it's not a RM bag.   It should be reported.


----------



## ceedoan

i've always been a fan of Marc Jacobs (even when he started putting locks on his bags that certainly reminded us of another famous brand KNOWN for it's (paddington) locks...*ahem) but this is just ridiculous!!!! 

saw these at nordstrom rack today - anyone else see these yet???? the nerve!!! everyone knows dogleash clasps are *RM's signature*!!!  












BOO on you, Marc Jacobs, Inc!!!!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Woah, and he even went as far as engraving his brand on the hardware as if taking ownership!





ceedoan said:


> i've always been a fan of Marc Jacobs (even when he started putting locks on his bags that certainly reminded us of another famous brand KNOWN for it's (paddington) locks...*ahem) but this is just ridiculous!!!!
> 
> saw these at nordstrom rack today - anyone else see these yet???? the nerve!!! everyone knows dogleash clasps are *RM's signature*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOO on you, Marc Jacobs, Inc!!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

i've seen a lot of designers use the dogleash clasp, it is not just RM. I agree, it is in a similar location to the MAC, but RM is certainly not the first designer to use them.

Also the same goes for locks....LV uses locks along with plenty of other designers.

I don't think MJ is stealing from RM. There have actually been threads in the MJ section saying that MJ created the MAB before RM.

Just my 2 cents. I love RM a lot but I don't believe MJ is knocking her off in the least.


----------



## mockinglee

^I was just going to post the same thing. The dogleash clasp has become the "signature" look at least for the MAC, but RM isn't the first or only designer to use it. And the MAB was definitely "inspired" by an old MJ bag.

Though I have to say, those don't really look like MJ bags at all. So plain.


----------



## dreamer637

MJDaisy said:


> i've seen a lot of designers use the dogleash clasp, it is not just RM. I agree, it is in a similar location to the MAC, but RM is certainly not the first designer to use them.
> 
> Also the same goes for locks....LV uses locks along with plenty of other designers.
> 
> I don't think MJ is stealing from RM. There have actually been threads in the MJ section saying that MJ created the MAB before RM.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I love RM a lot but I don't believe MJ is knocking her off in the least.


 
what bag did MJ create that is like the MAB? ne1 have a pic? I did not know this...


----------



## dreamer637

OMG!!! 

http://www.mimiboutique.com/handbags/nadia-satchel-in-black.html

not nice!!


----------



## MJDaisy

dreamer637 said:


> what bag did MJ create that is like the MAB? ne1 have a pic? I did not know this...



Here is the MJ that came before the MAB.


----------



## ceedoan

MJDaisy said:


> i've seen a lot of designers use the dogleash clasp, it is not just RM. I agree, it is in a similar location to the MAC, but RM is certainly not the first designer to use them.
> 
> Also the same goes for locks....LV uses locks along with plenty of other designers.
> 
> I don't think MJ is stealing from RM. There have actually been threads in the MJ section saying that MJ created the MAB before RM.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I love RM a lot but I don't believe MJ is knocking her off in the least.





mockinglee said:


> ^I was just going to post the same thing. The dogleash clasp has become the "signature" look at least for the MAC, but RM isn't the first or only designer to use it. And the MAB was definitely "inspired" by an old MJ bag.
> 
> Though I have to say, those don't really look like MJ bags at all. So plain.



thanks for weighing in on this issue ladies, i didn't know that about the old MJ bag!! i guess i'm just very protective of RM  and i suppose designers are always "inspired" by lots of other designers!!!


----------



## ceedoan

dreamer637 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> http://www.mimiboutique.com/handbags/nadia-satchel-in-black.html
> 
> not nice!!



getting inspired is one thing, but flat out COPYING is horrendous!!! let's call this one "ghetto zip mam"! blegh!! but we can also look at it this way too..... u know you've made it as a designer when people start knocking off and mass copying your designs!!!


----------



## sarahxprops

dreamer637 said:
			
		

> OMG!!!
> 
> http://www.mimiboutique.com/handbags/nadia-satchel-in-black.html
> 
> not nice!!



Wow! That is a lawsuit waiting to happen- using pics of HP with her RM bag next to the knock off makes it look like she's using their fake bag- that's total misrepresentation!! Not to mention passing off someone else's work as your own! 

In other sad news I saw a girl with a fake mini beloved at my subway stop today- those fakes are at all the street side tables right now. It was awful- the vinyl was ripping and fraying. Ugh.


----------



## travelerscloset

:censor:


dreamer637 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> http://www.mimiboutique.com/handbags/nadia-satchel-in-black.html
> 
> not nice!!


----------



## JennyErin

dreamer637 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> http://www.mimiboutique.com/handbags/nadia-satchel-in-black.html
> 
> not nice!!



Worst!!! How horrid, and that they used a pic of Hayden with her RM! The shame!


----------



## dreamer637

travelerscloset said:


> :censor:


 

I know!! I was like, "oh, no they didn't!!!!"  the nerve!!!!


----------



## Cait

The topshop BF was hideous in person, though it wasn't as hideous as the Gucci-mono style bag/monstrosity they had on sale at the Queen St. Bay Topshop pop-up.

Cute kiss-lock pouches and nylons/hosiery though.


----------



## b64199

Is it just me or does this bag look off to you?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41605f5395


----------



## ceedoan

b64199 said:


> Is it just me or does this bag look off to you?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41605f5395



HOLY MOLY!!! what the heck?!??!!  i'm confused..... the hardware definitely looks off - i've never seen a MAM with perfectly circular rings before and the lining is one i've NEVER seen...... hopefully some other minkettes can weigh in on this!!! unless it's a one-of-a-kind SS piece like the seller is saying....


----------



## Fashion1

Check out the authenticate this rebecca minkoff thread - we've been discussing this bag. Definitely off.


----------



## valleydolldiva

Suspect.....


----------



## selkiewriter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item76c158df9f


----------



## Robinn

(Sorry in advance for the strange picture sizes....I'm using the online photos and I can't resize)

Here are a couple.  The first, an "Urban Expressions" bag looks exactly like the RM Rapture.  http://www.hautelook.com/product/2950280

The Second is a brown suede Kooba bag called "meg" has the same "O" link leather detail with hardware that is on some current RM bags including the Getaway tote (RM bag shown in Black for comparison).  I dont know which designer used this look first.  http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/kooba-895/product/93972050

These bags were both close enough to RM that they made me click in to see if they WERE RM bags !


----------



## Gallianogirl8

Robinn said:


> (Sorry in advance for the strange picture sizes....I'm using the online photos and I can't resize)
> 
> Here are a couple. The first, an "Urban Expressions" bag looks exactly like the RM Rapture. http://www.hautelook.com/product/2950280
> 
> The Second is a brown suede Kooba bag called "meg" has the same "O" link leather detail with hardware that is on some current RM bags including the Getaway tote (RM bag shown in Black for comparison). I dont know which designer used this look first. http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/kooba-895/product/93972050
> 
> These bags were both close enough to RM that they made me click in to see if they WERE RM bags !


 

It seems to me that Kooba came up with this ring embellishment style before RM.....

However, I spotted some horrible fake Honk Kong made fake MAC clutches here: 

http://angeelleegna.livejournal.com/13125.html

scroll down!


----------



## daintdoll

Gallianogirl8 said:


> It seems to me that Kooba came up with this ring embellishment style before RM.....
> 
> However, I spotted some horrible fake Honk Kong made fake MAC clutches here:
> 
> http://angeelleegna.livejournal.com/13125.html
> 
> scroll down!


 
Those are...awkward :weird:!


----------



## ceedoan

Gallianogirl8 said:


> It seems to me that Kooba came up with this ring embellishment style before RM.....
> 
> However, I spotted some horrible fake Honk Kong made fake MAC clutches here:
> 
> http://angeelleegna.livejournal.com/13125.html
> 
> scroll down!



wow, they look awful! so puffy and awkward looking on the sides!


----------



## uadjit

Gallianogirl8 said:


> It seems to me that Kooba came up with this ring embellishment style before RM.....
> 
> However, I spotted some horrible fake Honk Kong made fake MAC clutches here:
> 
> http://angeelleegna.livejournal.com/13125.html
> 
> scroll down!


 Yup. Kooba used it first. 

As for the fake MACs and everything else on that page - YUCK. Bad materials and poor construction. Why bother?


----------



## travelerscloset

*My jaw dropped when I saw what seems to be a cousin of Mattie and Henri...
So, who got inspired by whom?* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16507-auth-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-black-Messenger-Bag-Purse-NEW-/400221611620?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item5d2f112664

_(Photos from seller luxury-zurich)_


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:


> *My jaw dropped when I saw what seems to be a cousin of Mattie and Henri...*
> *So, who got inspired by whom?*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16507-auth-...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item5d2f112664
> 
> _(Photos from seller luxury-zurich)_


This might just be a coincidence. It just looks like a leather duffel bag and it's intended for men.


----------



## TaraP

Amazon seems to have fake RMs mixed in with the real.
Nice try but not the real thing. Asking price, $26. 

http://www.amazon.com/hardware-Rebe...1_142?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1329750429&sr=1-142


----------



## tastangan

TaraPep said:


> Amazon seems to have fake RMs mixed in with the real.
> Nice try but not the real thing. Asking price, $26.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/hardware-Rebe...1_142?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1329750429&sr=1-142



Eeek!

Amazon is not the seller of the bag though. It seems to have been sold by a third party seller and it's labelled as "*Rebecca Minkoff Mini Beloved Style*".

It's quite misleading regardless.


----------



## TXGirlie

I wonder if Amazon would make the seller remove references to RM's brand name and the bag style if they were alerted to this?


----------



## princezss

:S 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-1251-REB...H_Handbags&hash=item19ce4a2f12#ht_2533wt_1025


----------



## uadjit

princezss said:


> :S
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-1251-REB...H_Handbags&hash=item19ce4a2f12#ht_2533wt_1025


 
Is there a reason you think this is fake? The pics are of an authentic taupe Love Spell Tri Zip shoulder bag. Though, I think they're stolen stock photos.

Unless you're implying that it's a Balenciaga knockoff and then, well, :S


----------



## amandakohl

http://www.tobi.com/product/43184-uniq-inc-hissy-fit-handbag?color_id=54205

This is a horrible knockoff, you would expect a company not to have a bag like that when they sell real RM handbags.


----------



## Esquared72

amandakohl said:


> http://www.tobi.com/product/43184-uniq-inc-hissy-fit-handbag?color_id=54205
> 
> This is a horrible knockoff, you would expect a company not to have a bag like that when they sell real RM handbags.



Egad!! That's just horrible.  I hate seeing these knock-offs - I kind of liked the little bubble we were living in where you didn't see a whole lot of RM fakes out there.  Another sure sign of the growth and popularity of the brand.  Mo' money, mo' problems, I guess.


----------



## allurella

i don't know if this one's been posted. copy of the mac's! http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/websto...fb_ref=product_page&fb_source=profile_oneline sold out too...


----------



## travelerscloset

Cupid???   

http://www.charleskeith.com/SGStore/CK/product?dest=SGP&art=CK2-20150087&color=68&source=bags


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Cupid???
> 
> http://www.charleskeith.com/SGStore/CK/product?dest=SGP&art=CK2-20150087&color=68&source=bags



Oh no not the cupid too!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Cupid???
> 
> http://www.charleskeith.com/SGStore/CK/product?dest=SGP&art=CK2-20150087&color=68&source=bags



OH NO THEY DIIIINNNTTTT!!! *two snaps! wow, that is SO cupid!!!


----------



## Esquared72

What is up with all of these horrible knock offs??? Boo hiss!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MissRed

eehlers said:
			
		

> What is up with all of these horrible knock offs??? Boo hiss!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I know! When it rains it pours!


----------



## MJDaisy

better to be knock offs than counterfeits...it's hard to shop for other brands 2nd hand when there are so many counterfeits.

still not condoning them though! but they are all fuglyyyy.


----------



## uadjit

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> better to be knock offs than counterfeits...it's hard to shop for other brands 2nd hand when there are so many counterfeits.
> 
> still not condoning them though! but they are all fuglyyyy.



Fully agreed.


----------



## lvsweetness

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=24233751


----------



## missmoz

^^^ omg!


----------



## novella

Here's a F21 knock-off of the BF Clutch:

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=1000041234&VariantID=


----------



## MoneyPennie

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=24233751



Um wow


----------



## travelerscloset

novella said:


> Here's a F21 knock-off of the BF Clutch:
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=1000041234&VariantID=


 


lvsweetness said:


> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=24233751


----------



## uadjit

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=24233751



OMG! Shameless! I'm tempted to leave a less than positive review :/


----------



## ceedoan

lvsweetness said:


> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=24233751



OK WTF!!! i shop there too sometimes!! the nerve.... they even put zippers in all the same places AND ripped off RM's signature front flap!! 



novella said:


> Here's a F21 knock-off of the BF Clutch:
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=1000041234&VariantID=



F21 rips off everyone's designs!  they haven't had shame since the company blew up years and years ago!!


----------



## novella

ceedoan said:


> F21 rips off everyone's designs!  they haven't had shame since the company blew up years and years ago!!



LOL so true but just thought I'd share because it's pretty much an exact copy except F21's hardware is generic.


----------



## pre10d

Wow.  These bags are awful.  Half the reason I love my RM stuff is because of the amazing leather.  I would rather not have a MAC or any of her stuff than have poor quality knock-offs.


----------



## Esquared72

Wow, Urban Expressions - at least ATTEMPT to put your own spin on your 'interpretation'...

http://www.ebags.com/product/urban-expressions/hayden/221451?productid=10152955


----------



## Cait

eehlers said:
			
		

> Wow, Urban Expressions - at least ATTEMPT to put your own spin on your 'interpretation'...
> 
> http://www.ebags.com/product/urban-expressions/hayden/221451?productid=10152955



They have an outright copy of the Chloe Marcie too. I know they're vegan-friendly and all, but they could design their own unique bags a la Matt & Nat rather than just pleather knockoffs.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm not surprised about F21...it's what they are known for. heck, i am known to shop there (50% of my clothes come from there) and i think it is a great alternative for women on a budget...but urban outfitters i am SURPRISED. shameful.

and i'm sorry but that is so cheap looking.


----------



## chantal1922

http://www.francescascollections.com/product/melrose+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Esquared72

chantal1922 said:


> http://www.francescascollections.com/product/melrose+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks



Wow - really?? I realize that full blown originality can be difficult when it comes to handbag design, but some of these bags are just killing me in how blatantly they're ripping off designs.  While I think it's great that folks can get a bag at a lower price point if they can't afford the original, it would just be nice to see something that's truly 'inspired' by the original, rather than an out and out copy.


----------



## Cait

FTR, I have no issue with F21 - hell, if you wanted a Nikki but wanted to practise, no big. Longer shoulder/arm drop, but the HW & placement looks a little suspect...


----------



## novella

I'm not really a fan of F21 but they have cute things sometimes. Their version of the BF is basically an exact copy but it's true that's what they're known for.

However, I don't blame designers for suing F21 for copyright infringement.


----------



## City Chic

The hardware and lining remind me of RM:

http://www.dsw.com/handbag/nine+west+croc+belted+cross+body+bag?prodId=235416&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## ceedoan

Cait said:


> FTR, I have no issue with F21 - hell, if you wanted a Nikki but wanted to practise, no big. Longer shoulder/arm drop, but the HW & placement looks a little suspect...



cait - total nikki lookalike!!! did u see F21's boyfriend version posted above?? but then again, they seem to copy every major designer's bags and have always done that with no repercussion!


----------



## Cait

ceedoan said:


> cait - total nikki lookalike!!! *did u see F21's boyfriend version posted above?? *but then again, they seem to copy every major designer's bags and have always done that with no repercussion!


 
Bahahaha! I kept hoping someone would post a Print Screen or something; the link didn't work for me.


----------



## ceedoan

Cait said:


> Bahahaha! I kept hoping someone would post a Print Screen or something; the link didn't work for me.



HERE IT IS!!! CAN WE SAY NO SHAME?!!??!??!!

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=1000041234&VariantID=

actually if u keep looking through their bag selection, you'll see MANY "inspired" lookalikes of other designers as well!! (*ahem * cough MJ, MBMJ, even one that looks like AW (not the rocco THANK GOODNESS)!!!)


----------



## PurseChick77

How do these companies get away with this? 
When I was younger I must admit that I did purchase a "Kade Spate" bag off of some guy on the streets of NYC.....it fell apart about a week later, lol! You get what you pay for!


----------



## novella

ceedoan said:


> cait - total nikki lookalike!!! did u see F21's boyfriend version posted above?? but then again, they seem to copy every major designer's bags and have always done that with no repercussion!



Actually Anna Sui, Diane von Fürstenberg and Gwen Stefani/Harajuku Lovers filed lawsuits against Forever 21 for copyright infringement a while back. I don't know what ever came of the lawsuits though.

ETA - I found this interesting article about F21: How Forever 21 Keeps Getting Away With Designer Knockoffs

So my post isn't totally OT: I don't mind if stores like F21 come out with a similar design at a lower price point... but I'm not a fan when they make a blatant lookalike. It seems like F21 does it the most but again it's what they're known for. 

I guess RM should be somewhat flattered as it shows her designs have "made" it in that way.


----------



## Cait

ceedoan said:


> HERE IT IS!!! CAN WE SAY NO SHAME?!!??!??!!
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=1000041234&VariantID=
> 
> actually if u keep looking through their bag selection, you'll see MANY "inspired" lookalikes of other designers as well!! (*ahem * cough MJ, MBMJ, even one that looks like AW (not the rocco THANK GOODNESS)!!!)


 
Wow...


----------



## uadjit

PurseChick77 said:
			
		

> How do these companies get away with this?
> When I was younger I must admit that I did purchase a "Kade Spate" bag off of some guy on the streets of NYC.....it fell apart about a week later, lol! You get what you pay for!



Speaking of which,  F21 bags look just as poorly constructed as Canal St fakes.


----------



## ceedoan

novella said:


> Actually Anna Sui, Diane von Fürstenberg and Gwen Stefani/Harajuku Lovers filed lawsuits against Forever 21 for copyright infringement a while back. I don't know what ever came of the lawsuits though.
> 
> ETA - I found this interesting article about F21: How Forever 21 Keeps Getting Away With Designer Knockoffs
> 
> So my post isn't totally OT: I don't mind if stores like F21 come out with a similar design at a lower price point... but I'm not a fan when they make a blatant lookalike. It seems like F21 does it the most but again it's what they're known for.
> 
> *I guess RM should be somewhat flattered as it shows her designs have "made" it in that way.*



novella, thanks for all the intel!! i agree, i mean it's okay to be inspired and be able to come out with a product at a lower price point for others to enjoy... but blatantly copying....  

u know u've "made it" as a designer when your bag clones are sold on the streets of NYC and in "backrooms" all across America!! LOL


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for sharing the link! Great information!
Shame on F21!!!!!!


novella said:


> Actually Anna Sui, Diane von Fürstenberg and Gwen Stefani/Harajuku Lovers filed lawsuits against Forever 21 for copyright infringement a while back. I don't know what ever came of the lawsuits though.
> 
> ETA - I found this interesting article about F21: How Forever 21 Keeps Getting Away With Designer Knockoffs
> 
> So my post isn't totally OT: I don't mind if stores like F21 come out with a similar design at a lower price point... but I'm not a fan when they make a blatant lookalike. It seems like F21 does it the most but again it's what they're known for.
> 
> I guess RM should be somewhat flattered as it shows her designs have "made" it in that way.


----------



## ceedoan

WOW look at the resemblance!! wonder who thought of it first??? 

MK Saffiano Crossbody


----------



## uadjit

ceedoan said:
			
		

> WOW look at the resemblance!! wonder who thought of it first???
> 
> MK Saffiano Crossbody



Chanel


----------



## MJDaisy

uadjit said:


> *Chanel *





it's unrealistic to think other designers won't work off of each other to create bags. there are only so many options. as long as it is not a counterfeit, I don't see the big issue.


----------



## Cait

MK is pretty known for this.

That said, the hot pink MK Hamilton is gorgeous.


----------



## chantal1922

I just spotted this gem on Target.com





http://www.target.com/p/Bueno-Bronze-Mini-Bag/-/A-14018766#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink


----------



## MissRed

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> I just spotted this gem on Target.com
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Bueno-Bronze-Mini-Bag/-/A-14018766#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink



Oh Hellllllll Noooooooo!


----------



## MissRed

I'm done...

http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=14018708&keywords=Bueno bag


----------



## chantal1922

^^


----------



## lvsweetness

these target bags literally made me sick


----------



## City Chic

Woah!


----------



## Fee4zy

You knew this was going to happen.  The way Target ripped off the PS1, I knew this wasn't far behind.  Still sickening though.  The PVC will just make it so cheap looking.


----------



## Cait

Target has balls... the TAC is too, too similar...


----------



## ceedoan

chantal1922 said:


> I just spotted this gem on Target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Bueno-Bronze-Mini-Bag/-/A-14018766#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink


 
omg. wow. i don't even know what to say to this!!!


----------



## ceedoan

MissRed said:


> Oh Hellllllll Noooooooo!


 
:lolots: girlll i said the same thing!! and snapped my fingers in a z-formation!!! haha THE NERVE!!! 



MissRed said:


> I'm done...
> 
> http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=14018708&keywords=Bueno bag


 
wow. it's franken-zip MAM!!


----------



## ceedoan

Fee4zy said:


> You knew this was going to happen. *The way Target ripped off the PS1, *I knew this wasn't far behind. *Still sickening though. The PVC will just make it so cheap looking.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> AGREED 100%!!!


----------



## PurseChick77

So obnoxious but I am sure they all fall apart pretty soon after purchase!


----------



## MJDaisy

chantal1922 said:


> I just spotted this gem on Target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Bueno-Bronze-Mini-Bag/-/A-14018766#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink



wow ok this is taking it way too far


----------



## ashnickers

That target bag really pisses me off ... I understand there are only do many new styles & then there are variations in designers' bags but this is straight up copycat!


----------



## ashnickers

MissRed said:
			
		

> I'm done...
> 
> http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=14018708&keywords=Bueno%20bag



Whaaaaaaat?!?!?


----------



## Cocolo

I just saw the Urban Expressions  [del]Rapture[/del] 'Hayden' on Ebags/  I know it was posted a few pages back, but for the same place that carries / carried the original Rapture, how can they go and sell the pleather knockoff on the same site?  Here it is on Ebags   Aren't they jeopardizing their agreement to sell RMs, if they are selling blatant knockoffs of her bags?


----------



## sandc

Saw this at DSW the other day.


----------



## mockinglee

I just saw these at Nordstrom Rack. WTF? They are giant sized, like weekenders. Right next to a rack of real RMs.


----------



## ceedoan

mockinglee said:


> I just saw these at Nordstrom Rack. WTF? They are giant sized, like weekenders. Right next to a rack of real RMs.
> 
> View attachment 1757672




omg, that's so outta control!! they look like frankenbags!! :censor:


----------



## AlinaRose

I was at Charming Charlie's near Tampa a few weeks ago. They had these bright aqua-colored "ostrich" embossed MAC ripoffs with super light and cheap feeling hardware and zippers that barely worked right. I compared them with my MAC and pointed it out to my non-bag obsessed mother. (I'm still trying to get her to understand that a higher priced bag is generally going to be of much higher quality than a crappy $20 bag made of some weird faux leather material.)

Anyway I would have taken a pic, but a SA came up to me and asked me if I'd like him to take one of the fakes down from the rack to look at. I smiled, shook my head, and held up my real MAC, then told him that "the company you work for copied one of my favorite designers and they did a sh*t job." Needless to say, he avoided me after that


----------



## Esquared72

AlinaRose said:
			
		

> I was at Charming Charlie's near Tampa a few weeks ago. They had these bright aqua-colored "ostrich" embossed MAC ripoffs with super light and cheap feeling hardware and zippers that barely worked right. I compared them with my MAC and pointed it out to my non-bag obsessed mother. (I'm still trying to get her to understand that a higher priced bag is generally going to be of much higher quality than a crappy $20 bag made of some weird faux leather material.)
> 
> Anyway I would have taken a pic, but a SA came up to me and asked me if I'd like him to take one of the fakes down from the rack to look at. I smiled, shook my head, and held up my real MAC, then told him that "the company you work for copied one of my favorite designers and they did a sh*t job." Needless to say, he avoided me after that



Lol! Awesome response!!


----------



## ceedoan

AlinaRose said:


> I was at Charming Charlie's near Tampa a few weeks ago. They had these bright aqua-colored "ostrich" embossed MAC ripoffs with super light and cheap feeling hardware and zippers that barely worked right. I compared them with my MAC and pointed it out to my non-bag obsessed mother. (I'm still trying to get her to understand that a higher priced bag is generally going to be of much higher quality than a crappy $20 bag made of some weird faux leather material.)
> 
> Anyway I would have taken a pic, but a SA came up to me and asked me if I'd like him to take one of the fakes down from the rack to look at. I smiled, shook my head, and held up my real MAC, then told him that "the company you work for copied one of my favorite designers and they did a sh*t job." Needless to say, he avoided me after that



BAD A$$!!!  u go girl!!! i would've done the same thing  oh btw, we're turkish stripe bag cousins! i own the cherish tote version


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

AlinaRose said:


> I was at Charming Charlie's near Tampa a few weeks ago. They had these bright aqua-colored "ostrich" embossed MAC ripoffs with super light and cheap feeling hardware and zippers that barely worked right. I compared them with my MAC and pointed it out to my non-bag obsessed mother. (I'm still trying to get her to understand that a higher priced bag is generally going to be of much higher quality than a crappy $20 bag made of some weird faux leather material.)
> 
> Anyway I would have taken a pic, but a SA came up to me and asked me if I'd like him to take one of the fakes down from the rack to look at. I smiled, shook my head, and held up my real MAC, then told him that "the company you work for copied one of my favorite designers and they did a sh*t job." Needless to say, he avoided me after that



I saw that today and took a picture.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

And the other day I was surprised to see an urban expressions knock off of the boy toy.


----------



## Swtshan7

Saw this in tjmaxx for $16.99


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> I saw that today and took a picture.






			
				Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> And the other day I was surprised to see an urban expressions knock off of the boy toy.






			
				Swtshan7 said:
			
		

> Saw this in tjmaxx for $16.99



Gah! The insanity! They look so shoddy in comparison to the real deal.


----------



## AlinaRose

ceedoan said:


> BAD A$$!!!  u go girl!!! i would've done the same thing  oh btw, we're turkish stripe bag cousins! i own the cherish tote version



woo hoo! isn't it such a great pattern for summer? best part is I'm pretty sure I'm the only person in the world with the MAC version. 



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I saw that today and took a picture.



yep that's the one. blech.


----------



## Ms.Qi

I just HATE copycats!!! SO MUCH


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Swtshan7 said:


> Saw this in tjmaxx for $16.99
> 
> View attachment 1772094



LOL or the tag should say "No Bueno"!!!


----------



## finer_woman

hollywoodbadgrl said:
			
		

> LOL or the tag should say "No Bueno"!!!



Lol!


----------



## uadjit

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> LOL or the tag should say "No Bueno"!!!


 That's funny!


----------



## Cait

The ugly love child of a 5-Zip (there was a zipper along the backside) and a MAM.


----------



## bumblebees

I came across these two bags on Nasty Gal. The first bag looks a lot like the flirty and the second one looks like a mutant version of the boyfriend.


----------



## kaits33

bumblebees said:


> I came across these two bags on Nasty Gal. The first bag looks a lot like the flirty and the second one looks like a mutant version of the boyfriend.



ew! both horrible. that imitation boyfriend bag is pathetic.


----------



## bumblebees

^I agree its hideous and its being sold for $65!


----------



## MissRed

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I came across these two bags on Nasty Gal. The first bag looks a lot like the flirty and the second one looks like a mutant version of the boyfriend.



Nasty indeed.


----------



## new gal

Is it truly RM?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380454203871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Esquared72

new gal said:
			
		

> Is it truly RM?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380454203871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I'm not an authentication expert, but this looks  legit to me.


----------



## uadjit

new gal said:


> Is it truly RM?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380454203871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


There's a thread for authenticating bags here. 

But, yes. It's authentic. It's so cheap because it's very worn.


----------



## neenanina

uadjit said:


> There's a thread for authenticating bags here.
> 
> But, yes. It's authentic. It's so cheap because it's very worn.



yea, it looks authentic just dirty!


----------



## kaits33

Horrendous "Cupid" wannabe at Francesca's. I laughed when I saw it.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kaits33 said:


> Horrendous "Cupid" wannabe at Francesca's. I laughed when I saw it.



OMG...that store has so many knock-off's it's not even funny!!!


----------



## blackcat777

bumblebees said:


> I came across these two bags on Nasty Gal. The first bag looks a lot like the flirty and the second one looks like a *mutant version *of the boyfriend.



 Indeed! I hardly believe there is anyone who pays $65 for this?!?!



kaits33 said:


> Horrendous "Cupid" wannabe at Francesca's. I laughed when I saw it.


----------



## kaits33

I don't think the sales associates appreciated my laughing at the various atrocious bags I saw. They had a knockoff BF crossbody too, which was equally ugly and low quality.  Should of taken a picture of that one too.


----------



## melpomeni

Wow! All these knock-offs are so obvious. And I love Francesca's, I've gotten such cute and funny stuff there before but I have seen such bags. Never felt inclined to buy them and never will.


----------



## baileyduke

toscahandbags.com/images/items/thumbs/main_1339027958.jpg

Not sure whether this has been posted before, but saw these initially on HauteLook today.  Looks suspiciously like a MAM to me!


----------



## baileyduke

Whoops!  Here's a link to the page, not sure how to insert pics.
http://www.toscahandbags.com/item.php?id=581&extra=new_at_tosca


----------



## bagsandbaubles

Can anyone authenticate this bag?  The interior logo plate in upside down.  
Thanks.
Ebay #221091205713


----------



## bagsandbaubles

bagsandbaubles said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag?  The interior logo plate in upside down.
> Thanks.
> Ebay #221091205713


Purchased from Net-a-Porter


----------



## epistaxes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Rebecca...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337b52e460

HMMM. I've never seen a neon green, PVC RM mini mab before. I'm wondering if it's a fake, or I'm just a newbie when it comes to spotting them.


----------



## uadjit

epistaxes said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Rebecca-Minkoff-Mini-MAB-Morning-After-Bag-Neon-Green-Shiny-Vinyl-PVC-/221112362080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337b52e460
> 
> HMMM. I've never seen a neon green, PVC RM mini mab before. I'm wondering if it's a fake, or I'm just a newbie when it comes to spotting them.



I do believe that's a MAMM and they just forgot a "Mini" in the title


----------



## pablo.escobar

Hmm...knockoffs and "inspired-bys" also irritate me.  However, I have seen a lot of legitimate RM shoulder chain bags and zipper fringe/tassel bags look a lot like the Chanels and Balenciagas.  JMO.


----------



## uadjit

pablo.escobar said:


> Hmm...knockoffs and "inspired-bys" also irritate me. However, I have seen a lot of legitimate RM shoulder chain bags and zipper fringe/tassel bags look a lot like the Chanels and Balenciagas. JMO.


 Truth.


----------



## ceedoan

pablo.escobar said:


> Hmm...knockoffs and "inspired-bys" also irritate me.  However, I have seen a lot of legitimate RM shoulder chain bags and zipper fringe/tassel bags look a lot like the Chanels and Balenciagas.  JMO.




agreed. i think designers get inspiration from other designers. it's just the way it is! case in point: it seems so many designers have come out with new bag styles with the side "wings".... totally inspired by celine's luggage, trapeze, and phantom satchels!! inspired is different than blatanly copying, IMO


----------



## kenzibray

ceedoan said:


> agreed. i think designers get inspiration from other designers. it's just the way it is! case in point: it seems so many designers have come out with new bag styles with the side "wings".... totally inspired by celine's luggage, trapeze, and phantom satchels!! inspired is different than blatanly copying, IMO


 
I second that! There is a difference than being inspired by a designer or one of their collections and running with it and making your own. Sure RM uses quilting and chains but she makes it into her own designs and I love it because I do love Chanel but it's not in my budget. So yes you get the Chanel-esque feel without the pricetag but also without sacrificing authenticity.

But it irritates me when I'm browsing and people label things as "inspired-by" when they are flat out fakes. i.e. Chanel, Louis Vuitton, etc. I have owned a faux LV as a just kinda beater bag and that's all fine and dandy if you don't mind that kind of thing (now that I'm older & wiser I don't think I would again) but don't try to pass something off as "inspired" just to make it sound better.

End of my rant


----------



## pablo.escobar

If Chanel and Balenciaga's are not within your budget, legitimate RMs are not a bad choice as an alternative.  Personally I would choose to save up until I had enough for a Chanel and/or Bal bag, as I'm not too familiar with RM, but I have seen some of its products online and at Nordstroms.  I also suggest getting a Celine Phantom and/or Luggage Tote as an alternative to spending $10k+ on a Hermes Birkin/Kelly.


----------



## MissRed

Urban Expressions is at it again...


----------



## blackcat777

MissRed said:


> Urban Expressions is at it again...



Ugh...

Come to think about copies / knock-offs, this current enay listing is bugging me...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230869361841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I've reported it to evilbay like they do anything about it.


----------



## kenzibray

I was going back through and reading some of this thread and here is my biggest grievance with the replicas, inspired by's, or whatever you want to call them:


A little back story-
I mean I've only been turned on to Rebecca Minkoff for a short time and prior to that I had only barely heard of her. I live in a small farm town in the Midwest and it takes longer for things to trickle down to us. Not to brag, but I would say I am one of the most fashion conscious people in our town and honestly that's not even saying much. I'm by no means some great fashionista I am just more aware of current trends designers etc than most of my friends. Our town also has one of the highest unemployment rates in in the state so most people in our town can't afford higher end authentic bags.

We have a mall in a neighboring town about 45 minutes away where most people shop. The biggest dept store they have is a dillard's which is all fine & dandy and I've shopped there plenty of times too but I also go to the city and do my shopping there or venture online to find new things. Most people in town, that tiny mall is enough for them. You can stand at one end and see the other. 

Now to my point- Sorry if I sound like some stuck up person. But my annoyance with this is that there are still so many people who haven't heard of Rebecca Minkoff. Even some of my more fashion conscious friends. So many of them think that designers go from Coach to Chanel and that's that. They see the Coach and Dooney's at the Dillards and that's designer purses for ya. Everything else is LV or Chanel. So what bothers me is that there will be so many people who only have access to a Macy's or a Dillard's and see these "inspired by" bags and buy them and think they're getting a nice leather bag (which they very well may be- I haven't seen them) but not know the background and that there is something better out there. They are being introduced to the replicas before being exposed to the real deal. And since RM doesn't have her logo plastered all over it they may never know. 

And I'm not rolling in the money either to where I can run out and buy a new RM whenever I feel like it. I'm working at a mediocre job in an office while I'm going to school part time to work on my degree. So if I want a new bag I usually have to save and I haven't bought one for full price yet. So with a little patience and research you could find a good deal on a gently used (sometimes new if you're lucky) authentic designer bag for the same price on sites like bonanza and eBay. I've found some great deals on there and it honestly feels more rewarding to know that you've tracked it down and got lucky enough to get it. It's like a treasure hunt and it means so much more. For instance, I was set on finding something with a blue zipper and I found two- my BBW MAM for $170 and my MAC that needed a loop repaired for $100. $270 for two bags that wouldn't have bought either of them brand new. And it made the experience more meaningful. 

But I know there are people who wouldn't dream of even paying that for a bag and look at me like I'm crazy for even saying that. And that's fine too. Everyone has their preference. The only thing I can do is try to raise RM awareness. Maybe I should make a ribbon since October seems to be awareness month for everything 


Okay sorry for my rant but just wanted to vent.


----------



## clbear

blackcat777 said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Come to think about copies / knock-offs, this current enay listing is bugging me...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230869361841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I've reported it to evilbay like they do anything about it.


 
omg, I can't believe this one, how discusting!  The inside label clearly says another designer, so I hope the buyers are smart.


----------



## kenzibray

clbear said:


> omg, I can't believe this one, how discusting! The inside label clearly says another designer, so I hope the buyers are smart.


 
weird, when I tried clicking on it yesterday it said it had been removed


----------



## pablo.escobar

MissRed said:


> Urban Expressions is at it again...



i see this kind of crap all the time. i wish they would hire better buyers/designers instead of ripping off high end designers' styles and making them with cheapy material and selling them for $59.99.

i hate when i am carrying my bal and walk into urban OUTFITTERS and see a load of bal city "inspired by.s"


----------



## anthrosphere

Just a while back I saw UE ripping off RM's Chance Briefcase in orange ostrich at TJ Maxx. It was so upsetting because I was so hoping it was Becca's bag. I always wanted that bag and to have it at TJM prices would have been awesome. Oh well.


----------



## uadjit

kenzibray said:


> weird, when I tried clicking on it yesterday it said it had been removed


 No, it's still there. I reported it, too.


----------



## kenzibray

blackcat777 said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Come to think about copies / knock-offs, this current enay listing is bugging me...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230869361841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I've reported it to evilbay like they do anything about it.


 
That's horrendous!! 



uadjit said:


> No, it's still there. I reported it, too.


 
It was just my phone. I realized it's been doing that when I try to click through to all eBay listings. But I finally looked at it and 

I hope it was an innocent mistake by someone who doesn't know the brand and they were misinformed. But if someone is honestly trying to pass off that generic clutch as a MAC ...


----------



## kenzibray

uadjit said:


> No, it's still there. I reported it, too.


 
I messaged the seller (may have came off a little rude.. oops) but they genuinely believe it's an authentic RM. Said it was bought at a "reputable store" I asked what store but haven't heard back. That whole situation is just sad. If what they are saying is true and actual retailers are trying to pull this off... , I'm just speechless. 

I told them to do an image search to show them what an authentic MAC was or to look on RM.com to check the dimensions. I told them thinks to look for as far as the name plate, lining, Rebecca Minkoff Hardware, etc.


----------



## uadjit

kenzibray said:


> I messaged the seller (may have came off a little rude.. oops) but they genuinely believe it's an authentic RM. Said it was bought at a "reputable store" I asked what store but haven't heard back. That whole situation is just sad. If what they are saying is true and actual retailers are trying to pull this off... , I'm just speechless.
> 
> I told them to do an image search to show them what an authentic MAC was or to look on RM.com to check the dimensions. I told them thinks to look for as far as the name plate, lining, Rebecca Minkoff Hardware, etc.


Well, it's possible that someone bought a ring lizard MAC Bombe (or just stole the tag, I guess). Then they could have returned that thing with the RM tag attached to the store in order to defraud the store out of a refund. If it was someplace like TJ Maxx or something most of the SAs don't know the difference. I could see someone pulling this off and then the bag may have been put back out on the floor for sale. 

That COULD have happened. However, the seller has pictures of the interior tag reading "lola" in her listing. Didn't she think it was funny that a bag with an RM tag said "lola" inside? I don't think I'm buying her story.


----------



## kenzibray

uadjit said:


> Well, it's possible that someone bought a ring lizard MAC Bombe (or just stole the tag, I guess). Then they could have returned that thing with the RM tag attached to the store in order to defraud the store out of a refund. If it was someplace like TJ Maxx or something most of the SAs don't know the difference. I could see someone pulling this off and then the bag may have been put back out on the floor for sale.
> 
> That COULD have happened. However, the seller has pictures of the interior tag reading "lola" in her listing. Didn't she think it was funny that a bag with an RM tag said "lola" inside? I don't think I'm buying her story.


 

See I was thinking something along those lines. Or that someone had switched the tag in store between the "real" MAC and this Lola thing which was probably like $20 or less so they got the MAC for the cheaper price. . But then why would the dustbag be included with this thing? Hmmm  I just hope that she didn't pay the price of a MAC for this thing

I'm not really sure what to make of it all. Very fishy indeed. I had looked at her feedback and she hasn't had any negative. 

Here's the exact message I got back-
*Excuse me, but the tags on this bag say Rebecca Minkoff and even state the style name of the bag. The tags are fully attached to the bag. I bought it at a reputable store. Unless it was a mistake of the store, I have every reason to believe this is a Rebecca Minkoff bag. None of my other current listings or prior listings on eBay have ever been false, and if you even bothered to
check them before sending this rather rude message, you would realize I am not a seller out to rip anyone off.*

I had checked her feedback and listings and I didn't think I was _too_  rude I don't think. Just straight forward that it wasn't a MAC. I said I hope this was an innocent mistake and that she wasn't trying to pass off what looks like a fairly generic wallet as an authentic bag.


----------



## uadjit

kenzibray said:


> See I was thinking something along those lines. Or that someone had switched the tag in store between the "real" MAC and this Lola thing which was probably like $20 or less so they got the MAC for the cheaper price. . But then why would the dustbag be included with this thing? Hmmm  I just hope that she didn't pay the price of a MAC for this thing
> 
> I'm not really sure what to make of it all. Very fishy indeed. I had looked at her feedback and she hasn't had any negative.
> 
> Here's the exact message I got back-
> *Excuse me, but the tags on this bag say Rebecca Minkoff and even state the style name of the bag. The tags are fully attached to the bag. I bought it at a reputable store. Unless it was a mistake of the store, I have every reason to believe this is a Rebecca Minkoff bag. None of my other current listings or prior listings on eBay have ever been false, and if you even bothered to*
> *check them before sending this rather rude message, you would realize I am not a seller out to rip anyone off.*
> 
> I had checked her feedback and listings and I didn't think I was _too_ rude I don't think. Just straight forward that it wasn't a MAC. I said I hope this was an innocent mistake and that she wasn't trying to pass off what looks like a fairly generic wallet as an authentic bag.


 I would have just sent her a picture of an actual ring lizard MAC Bombe to show her the bag that the tags are from.  If she paid upwards of $200 for that she needs to go back to Marshall's or wherever it was and get her money back.


----------



## kenzibray

uadjit said:


> I would have just sent her a picture of an actual ring lizard MAC Bombe to show her the bag that the tags are from.  If she paid upwards of $200 for that she needs to go back to Marshall's or wherever it was and get her money back.


 
I had planned on attaching an image to the message but I couldn't do it from my phone. eBay is blocked at work.  but I told her that a MAC is a distinctive style and most people can tell by looking. I told her to do a image search and I explained some of the features of the MAC. 

But that's pretty much what I told her too that I really hope she didn't pay too much for this and if she did I would take it back to the store. The "Suggested Retail" on the tag has $395. Of course if she got it at TJ Maxx or Marshalls she wouldn't have paid that but still more than this little clutch is worth. It doesn't even look to be semi close to the same size. It looks closer to a Kerry pouch maybe a little bigger. 

But Who knows? I haven't heard back from her and the listing is still there. If it's still there when i get home from work I'll report it as well.


----------



## kenzibray

This is listed on Poshmark as "Rebecca minkoff inspired"


----------



## uadjit

kenzibray said:


> This is listed on Poshmark as "Rebecca minkoff inspired"


Gross. That chain doesn't even look strong enough to support the bag. It looks like it's from a a necklace!


----------



## travelerscloset

So weird why the seller is passing this bag up as RM considering that the bag's metal tag is Badgley Mischika!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Minkoff-Black-Zebra-Leather-Handbag-/300805467023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609672b8f


----------



## kenzibray

uadjit said:


> I would have just sent her a picture of an actual ring lizard MAC Bombe to show her the bag that the tags are from.  If she paid upwards of $200 for that she needs to go back to Marshall's or wherever it was and get her money back.


 
She'd sent me another message saying she was going to look into it when she got home or something. She said that she'd gotten it from Nordstrom and thought "Lola" was just a division of RM.

I also just noticed it's on Bonanza as well for $150 

If it were me and I realized I had something listed and it wasn't what I thought it was I would either take it down or change the description *immediately!* 

http://bonanza.com/listings/NEW-395...ay-Stud-Leather-NWT-Bombe-Mac-Lizard/92265655


----------



## Gremlin

travelerscloset said:


> So weird why the seller is passing this bag up as RM considering that the bag's metal tag is Badgley Mischika!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Minkoff-Black-Zebra-Leather-Handbag-/300805467023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609672b8f



Ew god that is quite possibly one of the ugliest bags I have ever seen. I just reported it to eBay.


----------



## travelerscloset

Gremlin said:


> Ew god that is quite possibly one of the ugliest bags I have ever seen. I just reported it to eBay.


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:


> So weird why the seller is passing this bag up as RM considering that the bag's metal tag is Badgley Mischika!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609672b8f


 Is this a thing now? Calling other bags RM? Anyway, I reported it, too. And what's with the pictures of dustbags and storage bins in her listings?

@kenzibray - well, she doesn't know you. She might think you don't know what you're talking about. I donno, but I sure hope noone actually buys that.


----------



## jojon21

travelerscloset said:


> So weird why the seller is passing this bag up as RM considering that the bag's metal tag is Badgley Mischika!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609672b8f



I reported this one also!


----------



## kenzibray

uadjit said:


> Is this a thing now? Calling other bags RM? Anyway, I reported it, too. And what's with the pictures of dustbags and storage bins in her listings?
> 
> @kenzibray - well, she doesn't know you. She might think you don't know what you're talking about. I donno, but I sure hope noone actually buys that.


 
Ooh I know. It's just frustrating. I saw it's gone from eBay but still on Bonz. Maybe she just hasn't gotten around to taking it down there. I would just hate for someone to think they are getting a great deal on an RM for it to be some generic little clutch. 

I don't understand how this and the Badgley Mischka above are being passed off as RM when the tags clearly have different brands. I know there's some mistakes when it comes to styles & such but that's understandable (getting MAB and a MAM confused) but geesh!


----------



## blackcat777

kenzibray said:


> She'd sent me another message saying she was going to look into it when she got home or something. She said that she'd gotten it from Nordstrom and thought "Lola" was just a division of RM.
> 
> I also just noticed it's on Bonanza as well for $150



Yay the seller took it off ebay and bonz...phew.
kenzi, I have messaged the seller earlier too (yes, nicely... I also thought that "maybe she is a victim of scams too...") and got a "don't bother" kind of response.



travelerscloset said:


> So weird why the seller is passing this bag up as RM considering that the bag's metal tag is Badgley Mischika!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609672b8f



Oh my... but what is the point to call BM bag a RM bag? Price point of those two brands are close, aren't they? 



kenzibray said:


> This is listed on Poshmark as "Rebecca minkoff inspired"



Ugr. Hope no one falls for this


----------



## kenzibray

jojon21 said:


> I reported this one also!





blackcat777 said:


> Yay the seller took it off ebay and bonz...phew.
> kenzi, I have messaged the seller earlier too (yes, nicely... I also thought that "maybe she is a victim of scams too...") and got a "don't bother" kind of response.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my... but what is the point to call BM bag a RM bag? Price point of those two brands are close, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Ugr. Hope no one falls for this



I see the seller changed it to Badgley Mischka. I have seen some BM bags I've liked but I agree with the comment above, this one is just not attractive. 

Maybe it was an honest mistake? Not sure how since the designer tag was right there? but oh, well at least they rectified it. 

But I also thought their prices were fairly comparable. It'd be like selling a Coach but calling it a Dooney & Bourke?


----------



## st.love

kenzibray said:


> I was going back through and reading some of this thread and here is my biggest grievance with the replicas, inspired by's, or whatever you want to call them:
> 
> 
> A little back story-
> I mean I've only been turned on to Rebecca Minkoff for a short time and prior to that I had only barely heard of her. I live in a small farm town in the Midwest and it takes longer for things to trickle down to us. Not to brag, but I would say I am one of the most fashion conscious people in our town and honestly that's not even saying much. I'm by no means some great fashionista I am just more aware of current trends designers etc than most of my friends. Our town also has one of the highest unemployment rates in in the state so most people in our town can't afford higher end authentic bags.
> 
> We have a mall in a neighboring town about 45 minutes away where most people shop. The biggest dept store they have is a dillard's which is all fine & dandy and I've shopped there plenty of times too but I also go to the city and do my shopping there or venture online to find new things. Most people in town, that tiny mall is enough for them. You can stand at one end and see the other.
> 
> Now to my point- Sorry if I sound like some stuck up person. But my annoyance with this is that there are still so many people who haven't heard of Rebecca Minkoff. Even some of my more fashion conscious friends. So many of them think that designers go from Coach to Chanel and that's that. They see the Coach and Dooney's at the Dillards and that's designer purses for ya. Everything else is LV or Chanel. So what bothers me is that there will be so many people who only have access to a Macy's or a Dillard's and see these "inspired by" bags and buy them and think they're getting a nice leather bag (which they very well may be- I haven't seen them) but not know the background and that there is something better out there. They are being introduced to the replicas before being exposed to the real deal. And since RM doesn't have her logo plastered all over it they may never know.
> 
> And I'm not rolling in the money either to where I can run out and buy a new RM whenever I feel like it. I'm working at a mediocre job in an office while I'm going to school part time to work on my degree. So if I want a new bag I usually have to save and I haven't bought one for full price yet. So with a little patience and research you could find a good deal on a gently used (sometimes new if you're lucky) authentic designer bag for the same price on sites like bonanza and eBay. I've found some great deals on there and it honestly feels more rewarding to know that you've tracked it down and got lucky enough to get it. It's like a treasure hunt and it means so much more. For instance, I was set on finding something with a blue zipper and I found two- my BBW MAM for $170 and my MAC that needed a loop repaired for $100. $270 for two bags that wouldn't have bought either of them brand new. And it made the experience more meaningful.
> 
> But I know there are people who wouldn't dream of even paying that for a bag and look at me like I'm crazy for even saying that. And that's fine too. Everyone has their preference. The only thing I can do is try to raise RM awareness. Maybe I should make a ribbon since October seems to be awareness month for everything
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for my rant but just wanted to vent.



I totally agree & feel you on this. I also live in an area of New England where people literally think Coach & LV are the only designer bags that exist & every one and their mother carries a Coach signature MFF bag (we have a factory store near by). Which is fine, I too have lots of bags from the Coach factory, but I wish I would see a bigger variety of bags on women around here. I guarantee everytime I wear one of my LV bags, people assume it's fake, because there are so few people who carry them around here. I guess it's just part of "small town" living but I wish I could expose these ladies to the QUALITY and specialness of _other_ designer bags, like RM.


----------



## xbabii

Was browsing through the alloy catalog and saw a bag that looks Really similar to the MAC. Went to their website and indeed there's a knockoff.


----------



## Esquared72

xbabii said:
			
		

> Was browsing through the alloy catalog and saw a bag that looks Really similar to the MAC. Went to their website and indeed there's a knockoff.



That's just nuts. While I can understand "inspired by" bags that may incorporate certain elements of a style, these bags that are blatant knock-offs just p!ss me off.


----------



## Baby_ann13

Jenny Cadine said:


> I guess that means RM has arrived!



So very true! Its unfortunate but its reality that RM has become one of the "it" designers and so there are going to be knock offs now!


----------



## thedseer

^wow, that one is really bad. blatant knock off.


----------



## melpomeni

I love how it says it's an "Alloy Exclusive". Right!


----------



## baghag411

Wow. . . just wow. . . smh


----------



## kenzibray

Another one on Poshmark 

From banana republic.


----------



## xbabii

kenzibray said:
			
		

> Another one on Poshmark
> 
> From banana republic.



At least this one says designer inspired and have a few differences (but still a huge no)

It really bothers me lol


----------



## Alyssa86

hi guys! do you think this one is authentic? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Rebecca...649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7ad80d19


----------



## MJDaisy

that looks extremely fake to me bc the leather looks cheap


----------



## anthrosphere

MrsShoeGal said:


> This is more striking next to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmk47's bag
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5055/4853/balbesace_003.JPG
> 
> Balenciaga 2002



Love both styles!! They do look strikingly alike, but they're both gorgeous all the same. I like the RM better due to the smaller price tag and cuter design. I want this style, if only I could find it way below $200 or $150.  Super cute, though.


----------



## anthrosphere

This clutch looks a bit similar to the RM Lover's Clutch.


----------



## idreamofpurses

Omg.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271115117360


----------



## MissRed

idreamofpurses said:
			
		

> Omg.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271115117360



OMG times 10!!!! I just came here to post this very listing!!! My gosh! It's horrible!


----------



## Jinju

idreamofpurses said:


> Omg.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271115117360



SMH.. Not cool.


----------



## JennyErin

It's been removed now, I couldn't view the horror.


----------



## idreamofpurses

JennyErin said:


> It's been removed now, I couldn't view the horror.



I debated adding pictures but I only use my phone apps for eBay and tpf so I wasn't able to like I would from a desktop. But it was a blatant fake and if I recall correctly ~$20 bin. Awful.


----------



## JennyErin

idreamofpurses said:


> I debated adding pictures but I only use my phone apps for eBay and tpf so I wasn't able to like I would from a desktop. But it was a blatant fake and if I recall correctly ~$20 bin. Awful.



Yikes! It's probably good I didn't see it!


----------



## Tuvisen

Hi everyone! 
I have been reading a lot of information at this awesome forum, so thanks for that!
I have a question that you guys might be able to help me out with...
I am kind of new to this and want to buy my first RM bag. I found this one at Ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/290824545817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649) But I am not sure it's authentic, I mean, it looks real, but I am not sure, do you guys think so? 
Would mean a lot to me if you can help me out! : )

Thanks again!


----------



## MJDaisy

Tuvisen said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been reading a lot of information at this awesome forum, so thanks for that!
> I have a question that you guys might be able to help me out with...
> I am kind of new to this and want to buy my first RM bag. I found this one at Ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/290824545817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649) But I am not sure it's authentic, I mean, it looks real, but I am not sure, do you guys think so?
> Would mean a lot to me if you can help me out! : )
> 
> Thanks again!



this looks good tuivsen!! congrats on your first RM!


----------



## Gremlin

Holy sweet tapdancing Jesus has anyone seen this?! 
Please forgive me if this is old news.

Australian brand Witchery seems to be having a lot of fun ripping the Rebecca Minkoff look.

Here we have, for your viewing displeasure a copy of what seems to be the Cupid? (correct me if I'm wrong)

EBAY LINK






ANOTHER LINK







And somewhat of a MAC looking thing.
LINK


----------



## Jinju

Gremlin said:


> Holy sweet tapdancing Jesus has anyone seen this?!
> Please forgive me if this is old news.
> 
> Australian brand Witchery seems to be having a lot of fun ripping the Rebecca Minkoff look.
> 
> Here we have, for your viewing displeasure a copy of what seems to be the Cupid? (correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> EBAY LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhat of a MAC looking thing.
> LINK




Ewwww.


----------



## baileyduke

All of these are terrible!!  I'm happy that RM is becoming more popular, but I don't like to see these knockoffs


----------



## JennyErin

baileyduke said:


> All of these are terrible!!  I'm happy that RM is becoming more popular, but I don't like to see these knockoffs



I completely agree!


----------



## kenzibray

baileyduke said:


> all of these are terrible!!  I'm happy that rm is becoming more popular, but i don't like to see these knockoffs



+1


----------



## Liziloo

First time posting in a RM thread, I just wanted to say that I'm so frustrated at all these knock offs and inspired bags.. what really did it for me was seeing a full on copy of RM mini Mac bag selling at MYER in the miss shop department.. seriously...


----------



## Morisa

Gremlin said:


> Holy sweet tapdancing Jesus has anyone seen this?!
> Please forgive me if this is old news.
> 
> Australian brand Witchery seems to be having a lot of fun ripping the Rebecca Minkoff look.
> 
> Here we have, for your viewing displeasure a copy of what seems to be the Cupid? (correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> EBAY LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER LINK



I'm not a fan of designs that look "too inspired" by another famous designer, but looking at this bag and its similarity to the cupid, I almost wouldn't mind if the cupid came with slightly longer handles like this one.  It's like a cupid-tote.


----------



## Gremlin

Morisa said:


> I'm not a fan of designs that look "too inspired" by another famous designer, but looking at this bag and its similarity to the cupid, I almost wouldn't mind if the cupid came with slightly longer handles like this one.  It's like a cupid-tote.



I actually agree with you. The cupid would be better with longer, more tote-like handles.


----------



## kaits33

Saw this at TJ Maxx...it was HORRIBLE. The picture makes it look alot nicer than what it really looks like.


----------



## Jinju

kaits33 said:


> Saw this at TJ Maxx...it was HORRIBLE. The picture makes it look alot nicer than what it really looks like.



That is out of control, I can't believe TJ Maxx can get away with carrying such a blatant knock off!


----------



## tobefetching

Target. Ugh. By Bueno.
http://www.target.com/p/bueno-snake-straw-overnight-bag-moss/-/A-14018708#prodSlot=medium_15_57


----------



## tobefetching

Jinju said:


> That is out of control, I can't believe TJ Maxx can get away with carrying such a blatant knock off!



It's only a "knockoff" if it displays the RM logo or name anywhere on it, which it does not. Unfortunately, whatever company made this has no imagination and obviously was very "inspired" by the MAC... but it's not copyright infringement and TJ Maxx is not at fault. They are a reputable chain and don't sell "knockoffs". 

Swing by Ross on the otherhand... I've only been there twice and both times they had loads of knockoff Coach luggage, blazing C signature pattern all over.


----------



## Jinju

tobefetching said:


> It's only a "knockoff" if it displays the RM logo or name anywhere on it, which it does not. Unfortunately, whatever company made this has no imagination and obviously was very "inspired" by the MAC... but it's not copyright infringement and TJ Maxx is not at fault. They are a reputable chain and don't sell "knockoffs".
> 
> Swing by Ross on the otherhand... I've only been there twice and both times they had loads of knockoff Coach luggage, blazing C signature pattern all over.



*ripoff, then.

It just rubs me the wrong way since TJ Maxx sells ACTUAL RM bags. *shrug*


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> Saw this at TJ Maxx...it was HORRIBLE. The picture makes it look alot nicer than what it really looks like.



Ugh......


----------



## MissRed

tobefetching said:
			
		

> It's only a "knockoff" if it displays the RM logo or name anywhere on it, which it does not. Unfortunately, whatever company made this has no imagination and obviously was very "inspired" by the MAC... but it's not copyright infringement and TJ Maxx is not at fault. They are a reputable chain and don't sell "knockoffs".
> 
> Swing by Ross on the otherhand... I've only been there twice and both times they had loads of knockoff Coach luggage, blazing C signature pattern all over.



A knockoff wouldn't display an RM logo. A counterfeit would.  Plenty of reputable stores sell knockoffs. The following article discusses the difference. 

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/blogs/thr...-Comes-To-Knockoffs-119066364.html?fullSite=y


----------



## LoveMyMarc

tobefetching said:


> It's only a "knockoff" if it displays the RM logo or name anywhere on it, which it does not. Unfortunately, whatever company made this has no imagination and obviously was very "inspired" by the MAC... but it's not copyright infringement and TJ Maxx is not at fault. They are a reputable chain and don't sell "knockoffs".
> 
> Swing by Ross on the otherhand... I've only been there twice and both times they had loads of knockoff Coach luggage, blazing C signature pattern all over.





Actually, the TJ Maxx near me was selling an obviously fake (knockoff) Coach. I even pointed it out to the manager and she said it isn't even possible or legal for them to do so, but she wouldn't listen to me.  A few days later, I heard another customer complaining to an employee about the same bag!


----------



## tobefetching

LoveMyMarc said:
			
		

> Actually, the TJ Maxx near me was selling an obviously fake (knockoff) Coach. I even pointed it out to the manager and she said it isn't even possible or legal for them to do so, but she wouldn't listen to me.  A few days later, I heard another customer complaining to an employee about the same bag!



It's a switched tag situation. Someone buys an authentic Coach bag there, takes it home, puts the tag on a fake bag and then brings it back and returns it. The employees aren't trained on spotting knockoffs. If someone happens to be working there who also knows bags, then it would either be a) refused or b) taken back and then given to loss prevention so they can start/add to a file on the customer. But, 99% of the time the person is just going to take it back not knowing any better. Then it ends up back on the floor and in the situation you're describing. People complain, but the employees know TJ Maxx doesn't deal in fakes, so they shrug it off as an uninformed customer when really the mess was created by an uninformed employee. 

I used to work at the flagship store in MA by the corporate office.


----------



## Jinju

Ultimately the original post isn't about a TJ Maxx employee accidentally accepting a counterfeit bag as a return and setting it back on the floor, it's about the fact that TJ Maxx is ok with carrying a bag that is HEAVILY inspired by the mac/mini mac design.  Arguing about terminology like "knockoff" vs "ripoff" doesn't really accomplish anything because it doesn't change the fact that whichever buyer at corporate that ok'd this is compromising any integrity TJ Maxx has as a retailer of original designers that's all I'm trying to say here really.

Whatever, either way they're gonna sell what people are willing to buy and while I find that "inspired" bag kind of offensive, someone else may not.  Do I think less of TJ Maxx?  Yeah, absolutely.  Would I still buy a legitimate RM bag there for the right price?  Sure.


----------



## kaits33

I think TJ Maxx is trying to appeal to a large population of people...and not everybody is in a financial position to spend $100+ for a bag. So if a buyer for the store sees a bag that sorta looks like a popular bag and could offer it to someone who can't buy the "real" bag who cares? There are SO many "inspired by" bags everywhere. This bag was clearly marked with the tag of this bag's brand. It wasn't by any RM's.  And clearly nobody will believe it's an RM but there are also plenty of people who have no idea who RM is and might buy that bag just because they like it. (even though I think it's horrid--but I'm not the purse police or anything  )


----------



## tobefetching

kaits33 said:
			
		

> I think TJ Maxx is trying to appeal to a large population of people...and not everybody is in a financial position to spend $100+ for a bag. So if a buyer for the store sees a bag that sorta looks like a popular bag and could offer it to someone who can't buy the "real" bag who cares? There are SO many "inspired by" bags everywhere. This bag was clearly marked with the tag of this bag's brand. It wasn't by any RM's.  And clearly nobody will believe it's an RM but there are also plenty of people who have no idea who RM is and might buy that bag just because they like it. (even though I think it's horrid--but I'm not the purse police or anything  )


----------



## gingereden

one of the reasons i love RM so much is ive never had to worry much about fakes... i totally gave up on LV and Chanel because i got burnt so many times paying real prices for a knock off. I sure hope they dont get their claws into RM. If its an "inspired by" bag that has the brands label and isnt literally pretending to be an RM thats not _as_ bad. its still cheating in my opinion, but at least theyre not trying to all out decieve and jip someone. i can spot a fake coach from a mile away, but it would be harder with RM if they start counterfitting since there arent serial numbers or any real obvious ways to tell them apart. now they fakers can do pretty much anything- branding hardware and replicate the style exactly. its still funny to look at the dumb obvious mistakes they make tho...


----------



## shoprat

Target have a Cupid look alike in cobalt and bright red. Shame on! http://www.target.com/p/merona-blue...nk=Rec|pdp|TargetClickEV|item_page.vertical_1


----------



## blackcat777

shoprat said:


> Target have a Cupid look alike in cobalt and bright red. Shame on! http://www.target.com/p/merona-blue...nk=Rec|pdp|TargetClickEV|item_page.vertical_1



Oh wow. haha...
Target knock-off everything. They also did the "Wallet on a chain" inspired bag little while ago.


----------



## midoryroll

Its so unfair specially because they are designed to perfection, BUT there might be people who really cant pay more than $30 for a purse.. at the end of the day the quality and style of a real RM versus knock off is where you will feel gratification for where your money went!


----------



## generica

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morning-Aft...307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d89a3d5b

lol


----------



## baileyduke

generica said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morning-After-Bag-Weaved-Braid-MAB-M-A-B-Handbag-satchel-messager-Christmas-AA-/111008169307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d89a3d5b
> 
> lol



Oh my.....kinda sad to see this actually.


----------



## kaits33

baileyduke said:


> Oh my.....kinda sad to see this actually.



The buy it now price cracked me up!!


----------



## baileyduke

kaits33 said:


> The buy it now price cracked me up!!



Yeah, that's definitely amusing!!


----------



## gingereden

Just wondering... has anyone ever run into an actual fake RM bag? Not an inspired by bag, but one that literally puts her name on it. I have yet to see any knock offs and im just wondering if they are out there.


----------



## gingereden

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hollywood-S...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item460ac46a7d

OMG look at the price of that fake mac! thats disgusting you can buy a nice real one for that! Its not a "knock off" its an inspired by, but still.... uuuugh to make an 'inspired' bag so that a person without the means of affording an authentic one is one thing- this is just a huge rip off that defeats the purpose of their own justification argument!


----------



## anthrosphere

These two look familiar...

Becca's Flirty:








Gucci Soho Disco Bag. Still cute, though. But it would have been better without that screaming logo on front of it. I do like that it has a leather strap, though.

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/308364A7M0G2609#


----------



## anthrosphere

Knockoff of the RM Maria/Cali bag

http://www.dsw.com/handbag/urban+expressions+elysain+cross+body+bag?prodId=272854&brand=400006&activeCats=handbags,400006&isBrand=y&categoryName=handbags


----------



## KaseyHK

i don't know about you guys but i think to a certain extent RM has "borrowed" some features of other designs by other people in her bags. the most obvious one is def the Balenciaga Motorcycle line and now i just found out her Casanova quilted hobo is very similar to Miu Miu quilted hobo. see the pictures below. the first one is RM Casanova hobo and the second one is Miu Miu hobo. see? very similar 

i honestly believe that designers are inspired by each other. some designs are added with more details while some are being slightly simplified. imitation is a learning process but usually taken as failure though.


----------



## Chamise

Hmm. I know the industry I work in is pretty bad about "borrowing" other companies ideas, adding their own spin (even if it is a tiny change) and selling that. Since I don't follow handbag trends very closely I assume most creative industries are similar. No?


----------



## Rocket_girl

kaits33 said:


> Saw this at TJ Maxx...it was HORRIBLE. The picture makes it look alot nicer than what it really looks like.




Bunch of these at my local TJMaxx as well. They look bad and feel worse - like the really bad rubbery-plasticky feeling of a really bad fake 'leather' jacket that peels and cracks from the start. I think they had the same label as the one posted for Tarjay- By Bueno (I may have that part wrong...) $20 bucks -- if that. I didn't look.


----------



## Rocket_girl

st.love said:


> I totally agree & feel you on this. I also live in an area of New England where people literally think Coach & LV are the only designer bags that exist & every one and their mother carries a Coach signature MFF bag (we have a factory store near by). Which is fine, I too have lots of bags from the Coach factory, but I wish I would see a bigger variety of bags on women around here. I guarantee everytime I wear one of my LV bags, people assume it's fake, because there are so few people who carry them around here. I guess it's just part of "small town" living but I wish I could expose these ladies to the QUALITY and specialness of _other_ designer bags, like RM.




Confession: sometimes I am glad people either will not notice - or will not know the quality or value of [some of] my bags. I live in a mid-sized city - no RMs in stores around here, but plenty of very wealthy people who know a Prada from a Prado and a Rolex from a Rolox. Whatever. 

RM aside for a moment, I bought a gorgeous chewy, ink-black Pandora last year. I was perfectly happy to be the only one who knew what it was (unlike a more recognizable Chanel, for example) - because I was WAY embarrassed to have spent that much on it. Its my most indulgent bag purchase by far... and one I won't likely repeat (1: i can't afford to repeat that; and 2: would rather have a bunch of RMs than one Pandora). Yet it was pretty anonymous to carry it around here, and I was much happier with that. Few people recognize the Pandora, and the beautifully small GIVENCHY label was safely hidden in my armpit. I was more self conscious carrying it in *actual* cities, where people would readily recognize it for what it was (and not care all that much) except for making me a mark for theft of the darn thing. I can count on both hands the number of times I have carried it. Lesson learned - don't be surprised to see it on Bonz, once I gather the courage to cross over into seller territory one of these days! 

Its kind of like wine, the bag thing (bags being my lifelong addiction- I started buying purses as vacation souvenirs as a kid, when everyone else went for toys and candy). For most of us, the wine thing comes with time- from rose, to white Zinfandel to Chardonnay to progressively drier whites and the occasional red, to Pinot noir to merlot to a cab and so on to more adventurous flavors. People stop at every point along the way; others keep going - there is a flavor (and a bag) to suit everyone - yet nobody ever needs to know what is in my glass (or on my shoulder). Some will always love their Coaches or Dooneys... We will always love our RMs and the quality they represent. I'm cool with that - and happy to have found the RM sisterhood here! 

As for the knock-offs and inspired-bys: ICK! HORRIFYING!!


----------



## BlondieB2013

I see copies all the time


----------



## BlondieB2013

KaseyHK said:


> i don't know about you guys but i think to a certain extent RM has "borrowed" some features of other designs by other people in her bags. the most obvious one is def the Balenciaga Motorcycle line and now i just found out her Casanova quilted hobo is very similar to Miu Miu quilted hobo. see the pictures below. the first one is RM Casanova hobo and the second one is Miu Miu hobo. see? very similar
> 
> i honestly believe that designers are inspired by each other. some designs are added with more details while some are being slightly simplified. imitation is a learning process but usually taken as failure though.


 
I totally agree, too many bags are looking the same


----------



## kenzibray

Rocket_girl said:


> Confession: sometimes I am glad people either will not notice - or will not know the quality or value of [some of] my bags. I live in a mid-sized city - no RMs in stores around here, but plenty of very wealthy people who know a Prada from a Prado and a Rolex from a Rolox. Whatever.
> 
> RM aside for a moment, I bought a gorgeous chewy, ink-black Pandora last year. I was perfectly happy to be the only one who knew what it was (unlike a more recognizable Chanel, for example) - because I was WAY embarrassed to have spent that much on it. Its my most indulgent bag purchase by far... and one I won't likely repeat (1: i can't afford to repeat that; and 2: would rather have a bunch of RMs than one Pandora). Yet it was pretty anonymous to carry it around here, and I was much happier with that. Few people recognize the Pandora, and the beautifully small GIVENCHY label was safely hidden in my armpit. I was more self conscious carrying it in *actual* cities, where people would readily recognize it for what it was (and not care all that much) except for making me a mark for theft of the darn thing. I can count on both hands the number of times I have carried it. Lesson learned - don't be surprised to see it on Bonz, once I gather the courage to cross over into seller territory one of these days!
> 
> Its kind of like wine, the bag thing (bags being my lifelong addiction- I started buying purses as vacation souvenirs as a kid, when everyone else went for toys and candy). For most of us, the wine thing comes with time- from rose, to white Zinfandel to Chardonnay to progressively drier whites and the occasional red, to Pinot noir to merlot to a cab and so on to more adventurous flavors. People stop at every point along the way; others keep going - there is a flavor (and a bag) to suit everyone - yet nobody ever needs to know what is in my glass (or on my shoulder). Some will always love their Coaches or Dooneys... We will always love our RMs and the quality they represent. I'm cool with that - and happy to have found the RM sisterhood here!
> 
> As for the knock-offs and inspired-bys: ICK! HORRIFYING!!



I know exactly what you mean. As I think I've said before in this thread my area is predominately Coach and knock off coaches that you can pick up at the local flea market. 

It's funny because ever since I've joined tPF I've been more conscious of what other people are carrying. Just last week my fiance and I took his mother out to dinner for her birthday. We sat at a table that I could see the comings and goings of people. It was a busy saturday night and 99.9% of the women walking in who carried a designer bag were carrying a coach. I think there was one that was a MK. 

I went to lunch with a friend of mine and she was raving about her new coach that she got for a great deal at an outlet. (and I'd only brought my LV Vernis Cles which cost 3x as much..)And sure it was okay and better than some that I've seen. But the the population is so saturated with Coach bags that I am just not interested in them at all anymore! I used to have quite a few through high school and such when thats all I could afford. But I've sold most of them off and I only have 3 remaining. I've kept my first one, a little patchwork pochette looking thing. I'll probably never carry it again but it was my first designer bag ever so it has some sentiment. A larger black tote- my fiance would kill me if I got rid of it because I pretty much begged him for it. And a cross body which is just practical for concerts & trips to the amusement park & such. 

Other than that I have 1 Kate Spade, 2 LVs, and a gazillion RMs. 

I love my RM because they are inconspicuous. (My Kate too) One of my LVs is Damier print and it isn't too bad either. But one reason why I got sick of coach is because I just didn't want the logos emblazoned on everything. RM is quality leather but to people who don't *know* RM its just another bag. 

We went to dinner with some of my fiances friends and two of the girls were talking about Coach this and Coach that, and here I am carrying my MAM and say something about it and their eyes just glaze over. 

I am kind of the opposite as to what you said though about the situations you're self conscious in.  I've only bought my first Monogram LV a few weeks ago. I feel okay carrying it in bigger areas, cities, etc. Of course even Cincinnati isn't a HUGE city. But you see more LV there and I feel like it blends in. Where as, when I carry it to work or around friends, it draws more attention. And I don't like to draw attention to myself.


----------



## Rocket_girl

^^ Kenzi, yes!!! Agree!!! Would much rather blend in...


----------



## KaseyHK

was browsing youtube videos and saw an ugly knock-off 

http://youtu.be/ymkHR_-Xaz4?t=9m58s


----------



## anthrosphere

Obvious knockoff of the Cupid.

http://www.dsw.com/handbag/audrey+brooke+studded+satchel?prodId=259056&category=dsw11cat120022&activeCats=dsw11cat80015,dsw11cat120022

and the Bombe MAM

http://www.amazon.com/Accents-Satchel-Handbag-Convertible-Shoulder/dp/B008IL7M9U/ref=sr_1_30?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1364760346&sr=1-30&keywords=sATCHEL


----------



## Eariver2

KaseyHK said:


> was browsing youtube videos and saw an ugly knock-off
> 
> http://youtu.be/ymkHR_-Xaz4?t=9m58s


I saw that video in my sub feed. I wonder if she knows that it's a fake because I think I remember her saying she doesn't support fakes. That's not exactly an "inspired by" bag, it's a straight up knock off. Also pretty sad that the fake 5 zip has an inner pocket and mine doesn't.


----------



## KaseyHK

oh no! 



anthrosphere said:


> Obvious knockoff of the Cupid.
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/handbag/audrey+brooke+studded+satchel?prodId=259056&category=dsw11cat120022&activeCats=dsw11cat80015,dsw11cat120022
> 
> and the Bombe MAM
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accents-Satchel-Handbag-Convertible-Shoulder/dp/B008IL7M9U/ref=sr_1_30?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1364760346&sr=1-30&keywords=sATCHEL



once a week i check out youtube for haul videos and watched this one by chance. so, i don't know the person in the video well. but i agree with you she even didn't know it's RM (which is true because before last December i also didn't know anything about RM and probably i might be like her doing a haul video of a knock-off) 



Eariver2 said:


> I saw that video in my sub feed. I wonder if she knows that it's a fake because I think I remember her saying she doesn't support fakes. That's not exactly an "inspired by" bag, it's a straight up knock off. Also pretty sad that the fake 5 zip has an inner pocket and mine doesn't.


----------



## KaseyHK

rebecca minkoff dupe? :weird:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyoPr1OKQk4


----------



## Gremlin

KaseyHK said:


> rebecca minkoff dupe? :weird:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyoPr1OKQk4



Eugh it's a blatant copy. Why not just get something else of a similar size and style rather than buying into an outright copy.


----------



## emily_lee

apparently jessica simpson makes some too! i saw them while i was out shopping at MARSHALLS of all places right next to the real thing!


----------



## baileyduke

http://www.ebay.com/itm/rebecca-min...887?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43baa4983f

At least it acknowledges it's "inspired" but still........


----------



## MJDaisy

baileyduke said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/rebecca-min...887?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43baa4983f
> 
> At least it acknowledges it's "inspired" but still........



who the eff would pay $100 for a fake?


----------



## blackcat777

emily_lee said:


> apparently jessica simpson makes some too! i saw them while i was out shopping at MARSHALLS of all places right next to the real thing!



I saw that MAC "inspired" bags by Jessica Simpson at TJ MAXX, too. The colors looked so cheap...


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Rocket_girl said:


> Confession: sometimes I am glad people either will not notice - or will not know the quality or value of [some of] my bags. I live in a mid-sized city - no RMs in stores around here, but plenty of very wealthy people who know a Prada from a Prado and a Rolex from a Rolox. Whatever.
> 
> RM aside for a moment, I bought a gorgeous chewy, ink-black Pandora last year. I was perfectly happy to be the only one who knew what it was (unlike a more recognizable Chanel, for example) - because I was WAY embarrassed to have spent that much on it. Its my most indulgent bag purchase by far... and one I won't likely repeat (1: i can't afford to repeat that; and 2: would rather have a bunch of RMs than one Pandora). Yet it was pretty anonymous to carry it around here, and I was much happier with that. Few people recognize the Pandora, and the beautifully small GIVENCHY label was safely hidden in my armpit. I was more self conscious carrying it in *actual* cities, where people would readily recognize it for what it was (and not care all that much) except for making me a mark for theft of the darn thing. I can count on both hands the number of times I have carried it. Lesson learned - don't be surprised to see it on Bonz, once I gather the courage to cross over into seller territory one of these days!
> 
> Its kind of like wine, the bag thing (bags being my lifelong addiction- I started buying purses as vacation souvenirs as a kid, when everyone else went for toys and candy). For most of us, the wine thing comes with time- from rose, to white Zinfandel to Chardonnay to progressively drier whites and the occasional red, to Pinot noir to merlot to a cab and so on to more adventurous flavors. People stop at every point along the way; others keep going - there is a flavor (and a bag) to suit everyone - yet nobody ever needs to know what is in my glass (or on my shoulder). Some will always love their Coaches or Dooneys... We will always love our RMs and the quality they represent. I'm cool with that - and happy to have found the RM sisterhood here!
> 
> As for the knock-offs and inspired-bys: ICK! HORRIFYING!!



I love your post!!! Beautifully worded. I do believe there is a wine and handbag maker for every one of us. Fabulous analogy (as I sit here drinking my Pinot noir)


----------



## mkt350

Has anybody seen a fake/ counterfeit on ebay?? I just bought a boyfriend clutch and now Im getting kind of worried. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251260906810?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1077


----------



## KaseyHK

mkt350 said:


> Has anybody seen a fake/ counterfeit on ebay?? I just bought a boyfriend clutch and now Im getting kind of worried.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251260906810?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1077


please post again your question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...enticate-this-rebecca-minkoff-542702-160.html

uadjit will get back to you re your inquiry.


----------



## mkt350

Thanks for redirecting me ^


----------



## firemaiden

I understand company to company copying (though distasteful), but I am surprised the knockoff industry would go after RM on a grand scale. I mean, they are nice, fairly high end bags which I love, but nowhere near the level of Chanel, Burberry, etc. They can make serious profit off of THOSE knockoffs. However, most RMs are nowhere near the true price of the most widely copied bags. The profit made off of a knockoff RM would be much less than with other, more luxurious brands, and it does not make much sense to me that people would buy fake RM bags that are only $50-100 or so fewer dollars than the original. I guess they don't really care. A meager profit is a profit I suppose...


----------



## KaseyHK

firemaiden said:


> I understand company to company copying (though distasteful), but I am surprised the knockoff industry would go after RM on a grand scale. I mean, they are nice, fairly high end bags which I love, but nowhere near the level of Chanel, Burberry, etc. They can make serious profit off of THOSE knockoffs. However, most RMs are nowhere near the true price of the most widely copied bags. The profit made off of a knockoff RM would be much less than with other, more luxurious brands, and it does not make much sense to me that people would buy fake RM bags that are only $50-100 or so fewer dollars than the original. I guess they don't really care. A meager profit is a profit I suppose...


i believe many people have bought the bags without realizing they're knock-offs. they simply picked them because of the designs and functionality. 

however, it's also true that many people haven't heard of Rebecca Minkoff. even though you tell them the brand and show them your RM bag, their reaction would just be "oh." they will not associate the brand with those hi-end luxury brands like Chanel or LV.


----------



## MJDaisy

KaseyHK said:


> i believe many people have bought the bags without realizing they're knock-offs. they simply picked them because of the designs and functionality.
> 
> however, it's also true that many people haven't heard of Rebecca Minkoff. even though you tell them the brand and show them your RM bag, their reaction would just be "oh." they will not associate the brand with those hi-end luxury brands like Chanel or LV.




ITA. Rebcca Minkoff is not a "household name" so people may not know they are getting ripped off.


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> i believe many people have bought the bags without realizing they're knock-offs. they simply picked them because of the designs and functionality.
> 
> however, it's also true that many people haven't heard of Rebecca Minkoff. even though you tell them the brand and show them your RM bag, their reaction would just be "oh." they will not associate the brand with those hi-end luxury brands like Chanel or LV.



I had this happen not long ago. I went to get my hair done a couple of months ago and at first glance I thought my hairdresser's bag was a Cupid. But turns out it was just an inspired bag from target. It was still cute but shed never heard of Rebecca minkoff so she didnt know the origin of the design. 

Snuck a spy pic. Next to my Neverfull


----------



## KaseyHK

kenzibray said:


> I had this happen not long ago. I went to get my hair done a couple of months ago and at first glance I thought my hairdresser's bag was a Cupid. But turns out it was just an inspired bag from target. It was still cute but shed never heard of Rebecca minkoff so she didnt know the origin of the design.
> 
> Snuck a spy pic. Next to my Neverfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157775


oh no. this bag looks so plastic even just from the photo! *yuck* it looks worse when it sits next to your fab Neverfull.
btw, what's the diff between knock-off and inspired?
to me it's totally a knock off. if inspired the bag should show some enhancement or variation.


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> oh no. this bag looks so plastic even just from the photo! *yuck* it looks worse when it sits next to your fab Neverfull.
> btw, what's the diff between knock-off and inspired?
> to me it's totally a knock off. if inspired the bag should show some enhancement or variation.



If I understand right... knock off is a blatant fake. Something that shows the logo even though its not by the designer. Think the fake LV's 

But inspired is something that takes the basic desighn but doesn't actually have the designer's name engraved on the bag. So having O's instead of C's for Coach bag for example. 

This particular bag since it was the same shape and basic design as a Cupid but didn't have the RM logo on it was considered "Inspired". 

From a distance when I first walked into her station and it was stuffed in the corner I thought it was a RM but once I saw it, it obviously wasn't. It was just a cute Target bag. I have to say if I wasn't a designer bag fanatic like I am, I probably would have picked it up too.


----------



## KaseyHK

kenzibray said:


> If I understand right... knock off is a blatant fake. Something that shows the logo even though its not by the designer. Think the fake LV's
> 
> But inspired is something that takes the basic desighn but doesn't actually have the designer's name engraved on the bag. So having O's instead of C's for Coach bag for example.
> 
> This particular bag since it was the same shape and basic design as a Cupid but didn't have the RM logo on it was considered "Inspired".
> 
> From a distance when I first walked into her station and it was stuffed in the corner I thought it was a RM but once I saw it, it obviously wasn't. It was just a cute Target bag. I have to say if I wasn't a designer bag fanatic like I am, I probably would have picked it up too.


If it is a mirror copy showing the brand then i'd consider that as counterfeit or replica, which is 100% illegal.

i believe my mom and i have bought some "inspired" bags many years ago when we even couldn't really differentiate a Coach from a Gucci LOL.


----------



## fivezero

Saw this in the window of a Smart Set recently. Looks to be a Cupid replica. It definitely looked like a $39 bag, though.
http://www.smartset.ca/STUDDED-HANDBAG/79852208,default,pd.html?start=11


----------



## generica

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-10...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336a0d8f74


----------



## travelerscloset

That is UGLY! 


generica said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-10...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336a0d8f74


----------



## lulumum

First time poster here. I just ordered this MAB Mini off Bonanza from a seller named yellowcashmere. Anyone buy a purse from this seller and know if they are authentic?


----------



## MJDaisy

lulumum said:


> First time poster here. I just ordered this MAB Mini off Bonanza from a seller named yellowcashmere. Anyone buy a purse from this seller and know if they are authentic?



if you post a pic of the RM I can tell you if it authentic....but I am assuming you are probably safe. RM knock offs are common, but counterfeits are rare(if not nonexistent!)


----------



## Brynnie

Hi! I am kind of new to this, hopefully I am posting in the right thread (forgive me if i am not!)
I am considering buying this bag (2nd offer) and am wondering if you could tell by the pictures: 1) the size? I have a mini mac, am looking for something bigger!
2) authenticity 
Thank you so much in advance

whoops. here's the link:


----------



## MJDaisy

Brynnie said:


> Hi! I am kind of new to this, hopefully I am posting in the right thread (forgive me if i am not!)
> I am considering buying this bag (2nd offer) and am wondering if you could tell by the pictures: 1) the size? I have a mini mac, am looking for something bigger!
> 2) authenticity
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> whoops. here's the link:




hi brynnie--welcome! There is actually an "authenticate this RM" thread in the Shopping section of the RM forum. But just to make your life easier, the bag is authentic. 

I know getting used to the lay of the land on the purse forum isn't the easiest! welcome and enjoy!


----------



## blackcat777

I was blousing 6pm.com and runned into this bag - reminds me of Ikat MAC alot 
http://www.6pm.com/xoxo-mastermind-crossbody


----------



## JaimesParke

generica said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-10...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336a0d8f74



I don't get why someone would pay $199 for this when they could get a MAB mini for just a little more when they go on sale. I'm guessing whoever their target customer is has no idea who Rebecca Minkoff is.  I'm curious to know how many of these have actually sold.


----------



## Rocket_girl

travelerscloset said:


> That is UGLY!



Seriously ugly - and worse, they use pics of Lohan with a genuine MAB. May be 'inspired by'- yet pretty deceptive. :dislike:


----------



## MJDaisy

JaimesParke said:


> I don't get why someone would pay $199 for this when they could get a MAB mini for just a little more when they go on sale.* I'm guessing whoever their target customer is has no idea who Rebecca Minkoff is.*  I'm curious to know how many of these have actually sold.




I think this is  very true. Sadly people are paying a lot for fakes when they could get the real thing for not much more. Savvy RM shoppers!


----------



## Rocket_girl

JaimesParke said:


> I don't get why someone would pay $199 for this when they could get a MAB mini for just a little more when they go on sale. I'm guessing whoever their target customer is has no idea who Rebecca Minkoff is.  I'm curious to know how many of these have actually sold.



I agree- I bet most buyers of these don't know. It's one thing with Coach or LV- the obvious fake ware, well, obvious -yet some people choose the fakes. With this bag, only an RM fan would know there is anything like it (better, genuine, original) out there. So sad!&#128554;


----------



## mkt350

lulumum said:


> First time poster here. I just ordered this MAB Mini off Bonanza from a seller named yellowcashmere. Anyone buy a purse from this seller and know if they are authentic?



I bought my mini macs from her, and they are legit.


----------



## elledean82

From Just Fab

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7.493343965507&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## lulumum

Thanks! She has another bag that I really love too. Glad to hear someone else has purchased from her.


----------



## MJDaisy

elledean82 said:


> From Just Fab
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7.493343965507&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf




ick. looks cheap.


----------



## gonesburger

elledean82 said:


> From Just Fab
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7.493343965507&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf



EEEEEEEEWW


----------



## anthrosphere

Jessica Simpson knocked off the Morning After Mini Mini (MAMM) sold at Nordstrom.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

Saw this copy sold in Town Shoes. They even put they brand on it as if they designed it themselves.


----------



## kaits33

anthrosphere said:


> Jessica Simpson knocked off the Morning After Mini Mini (MAMM) sold at Nordstrom.



Total knockoff!! Quality looks mehhh


----------



## MJDaisy

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> Saw this copy sold in Town Shoes. They even put they brand on it as if they designed it themselves.



wow.


----------



## KaseyHK

this one doesn't look like MAMM although it has the clasps. this bag is actually not pretty 


anthrosphere said:


> Jessica Simpson knocked off the Morning After Mini Mini (MAMM) sold at Nordstrom.



i saw someone reveal this bag on youtube a while back. it looks so similar to the real MAC but with a closer look it's very plastic IMO 


kam1ya_kaoru said:


> Saw this copy sold in Town Shoes. They even put they brand on it as if they designed it themselves.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

Yes. Except for a zip at the back it is a total copy, but the material is flimsy. A few months back before i discovered purse blog, i wouldnt even have known this bag is a rip off. I'm so loving my mini mac more.


----------



## nwhite

So, I was browsing this store's website which i recently came across while I was in New Orleans this past week, and look what I found!  A knock off of my bag (Jealous Trip Zip satchel) !!! ARRGGGG  






http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server1...2697/purses_15__96972.1356747236.855.1280.jpg


----------



## KaseyHK

nwhite said:


> So, I was browsing this store's website which i recently came across while I was in New Orleans this past week, and look what I found!  A knock off of my bag (Jealous Trip Zip satchel) !!! ARRGGGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server1...2697/purses_15__96972.1356747236.855.1280.jpg


waaaaay too ugly. it's like it's been beaten up for several rounds and then knock-out lol


----------



## anthrosphere

This looks very MAM-inspired.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/isabella-fiore-satchel-spring-daisy-top-zip?ID=695618&CategoryID=17316&LinkType=#fn=STYLE%3DSatchels%26spp%3D57%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3DNull%26rid%3DNull


----------



## Rocket_girl

anthrosphere said:


> This looks very MAM-inspired.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...STYLE=Satchels&spp=57&ppp=96&sp=Null&rid=Null



Wild - MAM inspired with a MAC chain, and inside-out handles. Awful!


----------



## kix55

yuck look at this inspired MAB....

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Black-mab-inspired-faux-leather-crossbody-bag/117799883


----------



## HavPlenty

kix55 said:


> yuck look at this inspired MAB....
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Black-mab-inspired-faux-leather-crossbody-bag/117799883


 
LOL I saw that on Bonanza. That's terrible.


----------



## Rocket_girl

HavPlenty said:


> LOL I saw that on Bonanza. That's terrible.



Lol- me too. At least it says 'inspired' and 'faux' in the headline. There was someone on eBay who was making MAB-inspired bags to order-- in what they said was leather (I don't know either way). I think they called it the 'handcrafted Hayden Pannetiere (sp?) bag.' 

There's nothing like the real thing, baby...&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Rocket_girl

Jessica Simpson bag @ local TJMaxx. Not a direct RM knock-off, but seriously? Flap? Tassel? Awful!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Sorry- forgot the pic!


----------



## Tonix8

guys, i got one from Amazon and it was fake. Amazon is not even safe.


----------



## KaseyHK

Tonix8 said:


> guys, i got one from Amazon and it was fake. Amazon is not even safe.


could you please provide more details? you mentioned you just purchased a mini MAC in purple here: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...is-mini-mac-purple-835174-2.html#post25341396

is it the one that is fake? would like to see the photos. thank you.


----------



## StarSanctuary

Charlotte Russe currently has a couple of imitation MACs. One looks like the basic MAC, the other looks like the Bombe MAC. I can't link to them due to being on my phone posting this, but I'm having trouble finding the imitation Bombe. I know it was there this past Saturday though.


----------



## anthrosphere

StarSanctuary said:


> Charlotte Russe currently has a couple of imitation MACs. One looks like the basic MAC, the other looks like the Bombe MAC. I can't link to them due to being on my phone posting this, but I'm having trouble finding the imitation Bombe. I know it was there this past Saturday though.



CR has copies of literally every designer. I remembered back in the day, they had copies of a Louis Vuitton Mahina with an ugly zebra print, and a Balenciaga City knockoff, too. Total trash.


----------



## thedseer

Tonix8 said:


> guys, i got one from Amazon and it was fake. Amazon is not even safe.



Can you post pictures in the authentication thread?


----------



## Tonix8

KaseyHK said:


> could you please provide more details? you mentioned you just purchased a mini MAC in purple here: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...is-mini-mac-purple-835174-2.html#post25341396
> 
> is it the one that is fake? would like to see the photos. thank you.


Don't worry! the mini mac in purple I got from a boutique site and it is not fake. I got a regular sized MAC in bubble leather taupe from Amazon, and it is very clearly not authentic (weird cut, leather feelings cheap, typo on the tag etc).


----------



## HavPlenty

Tonix8 said:


> Don't worry! the mini mac in purple I got from a boutique site and it is not fake. I got a regular sized MAC in bubble leather taupe from Amazon, and it is very clearly not authentic (weird cut, leather feelings cheap, _typo on the tag_ etc).


 
Got pics?


----------



## rockstarmish

Tonix8 said:


> guys, i got one from Amazon and it was fake. Amazon is not even safe.


Can I see your purple one?? Can you post pics?


----------



## rockstarmish

Is Neiman Marcus online a safe place to buy? That's where my bf bought the plum mini mac thats's on it's way. Now I'm freaked out. Should I be?


----------



## Esquared72

rockstarmish said:


> Is Neiman Marcus online a safe place to buy? That's where my bf bought the plum mini mac thats's on it's way. Now I'm freaked out. Should I be?



Don't be freaked - Neiman Marcus is safe.


----------



## Esquared72

Tonix8 said:


> Don't worry! the mini mac in purple I got from a boutique site and it is not fake. I got a regular sized MAC in bubble leather taupe from Amazon, and it is very clearly not authentic (weird cut, leather feelings cheap, typo on the tag etc).



Please give more detail or post pictures.  Many of us buy from Amazon, so it's a pretty big deal if they are, in fact, selling fakes. Was it a direct from Amazon purchase or one of the third party sites that sell through Amazon? Have you brought this to Amazon's attention?

And...a typo on the tag isn't always clear cut evidence. For years, the blue card that talks about Rebecca Minkoff bags and leather misspelled the word handbag (said 'hanbag'). That's why pictures would be helpful.


----------



## rockstarmish

eehlers said:


> Don't be freaked - Neiman Marcus is safe.


Ah that's great to know. First time buyer from Neiman Marcus, but I do know it has a great reputation. Let's just hope there's no damages on the bag, since I'm all the way here in The Philippines and it would most likely be impossible to return...


----------



## Tonix8

Pictures here show the typo "hanbag" on the tag, and the uneven stitching on the back. These, together with the bag's leather feeling rather synthetic, make me think this is a fake. 
The bag is also slightly bigger compare to a newer model of MAC. 
Purchased directly from Amazon, not a third party seller on Amazon. 

If "hanbag" is a common typo on RM bags' tags, maybe I could be swayed to change my mind on whether this is real.


----------



## Tonix8

eehlers said:


> Please give more detail or post pictures.  Many of us buy from Amazon, so it's a pretty big deal if they are, in fact, selling fakes. Was it a direct from Amazon purchase or one of the third party sites that sell through Amazon? Have you brought this to Amazon's attention?
> 
> And...a typo on the tag isn't always clear cut evidence. For years, the blue card that talks about Rebecca Minkoff bags and leather misspelled the word handbag (said 'hanbag'). That's why pictures would be helpful.


 
Please authenticate the bag! I would love to be wrong!


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> Please give more detail or post pictures.  Many of us buy from Amazon, so it's a pretty big deal if they are, in fact, selling fakes. Was it a direct from Amazon purchase or one of the third party sites that sell through Amazon? Have you brought this to Amazon's attention?
> 
> And...a typo on the tag isn't always clear cut evidence. For years, the blue card that talks about Rebecca Minkoff bags and leather misspelled the word handbag (said 'hanbag'). That's why pictures would be helpful.



Believe it or not, RM has had typos in the sayings on her pouches. Not the tags, the cute little sayings that are stamped on the actual pouches. And I've received bags thar are poorly assembled, including a Made in NY MAB. Two different bags had grossly crooked handles (a MAM and the MiNY MAB), so crooked stitching could still be authentic, just undesirable. 

The icky-feeling material would be most concerning - it looks like amazing leather, but if it feels icky, that should be very sad 

Agree with eehlers, more pics, I.e: lining, interior, and close up of the chain -- would help.


----------



## Esquared72

Tonix8 said:


> Pictures here show the typo "hanbag" on the tag, and the uneven stitching on the back. These, together with the bag's leather feeling rather synthetic, make me think this is a fake.
> The bag is also slightly bigger compare to a newer model of MAC.
> Purchased directly from Amazon, not a third party seller on Amazon.
> 
> If "hanbag" is a common typo on RM bags' tags, maybe I could be swayed to change my mind on whether this is real.



Based on these pics, it looks to me like you've got yourself an authentic RM.  Perhaps not the best representation of RM, but authentic nonetheless.   Another pic that would be helpful would be of the interior where the Rebecca Minkoff name is by the zipper pocket.

This is one of the bubble leather MACs - perhaps that's why it feels 'funny'?  I don't have any real life experience with the bubble leather, so maybe someone else can weigh in on the feel of that leather versus other RM leathers?

ETA: The 'hanbag' typo on your tag is exactly the one I was talking about.  It's a misspelling that's been floating around out there for a while now.  It's since been fixed finally, just based on the tags of my recently purchased Cupid with the black/white squiggle lining, but they must have had a massive inventory of those misspelled 'hanbag' tags that they didn't want to waste...LOL.


----------



## KaseyHK

Tonix8 said:


> Pictures here show the typo "hanbag" on the tag, and the uneven stitching on the back. These, together with the bag's leather feeling rather synthetic, make me think this is a fake.
> The bag is also slightly bigger compare to a newer model of MAC.
> Purchased directly from Amazon, not a third party seller on Amazon.
> 
> If "hanbag" is a common typo on RM bags' tags, maybe I could be swayed to change my mind on whether this is real.


from what i see in the photos, this bag is authentic.

bubble leather looks thick but in fact it's kind of thin. it has a rubbery feel because of its sheen. it's not a leather for everybody. i kind of like it but have to confirm when i have the chance to feel it with my hands and nose 

if you don't love it, just return it for a full refund. easy


----------



## Fashion1

Agree with others - it is authentic. Misspellings have been haunting RM for years now.


----------



## MJDaisy

http://www.target.com/p/bueno-veg-tan-weekender-black/-/A-14725382#prodSlot=medium_1_28

looks like an RM to me


----------



## Raphaela

It was an RM knockoff that clued me in to the existence of RM in the first place.   I innocently bought a bag from ShoeDazzle that I loved and used every day until it fell apart: http://www.polyvore.com/shoedazzle_hanoi_style_personalized/thing?id=42504975  It was my perfect bag in terms of style, function and versatility.  Unfortunately, it was also a cheap piece of synthetic crap.   After it disintegrated, I spent months of searching desperately for a replacement. I finally discovered my old bag was actually a copy of RM's Black Haze Zip MAM. Of course, that bag is also no longer available (I'm searching for one!).  I realized I love a lot of RM's styles, though, so thanks to a silly knock-off, I finally found my perfect handbag-designer match.


----------



## happenstance

Raphaela said:


> It was an RM knockoff that clued me in to the existence of RM in the first place.   I innocently bought a bag from ShoeDazzle that I loved and used every day until it fell apart: http://www.polyvore.com/shoedazzle_hanoi_style_personalized/thing?id=42504975  It was my perfect bag in terms of style, function and versatility.  Unfortunately, it was also a cheap piece of synthetic crap.   After it disintegrated, I spent months of searching desperately for a replacement. I finally discovered my old bag was actually a copy of RM's Black Haze Zip MAM. Of course, that bag is also no longer available (I'm searching for one!).  I realized I love a lot of RM's styles, though, so thanks to a silly knock-off, I finally found my perfect handbag-designer match.



Beautiful one in green here!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261291233800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bribun

Does this look familiar? 
http://www.target.com/p/merona-zip-closure-satchel-handbag-tan/-/A-14594187#prodSlot=medium_1_22w


----------



## uadjit

bribun said:


> Does this look familiar?
> http://www.target.com/p/merona-zip-closure-satchel-handbag-tan/-/A-14594187#prodSlot=medium_1_22w



I saw one of those at Target today. It did look _very_ Cupidesque. You know, aside from being plastic. But w/e.


----------



## Raphaela

happenstance said:


> Beautiful one in green here!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261291233800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



If only that colour worked with my wardrobe!  Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Raphaela said:


> It was an RM knockoff that clued me in to the existence of RM in the first place.   I innocently bought a bag from ShoeDazzle that I loved and used every day until it fell apart: http://www.polyvore.com/shoedazzle_hanoi_style_personalized/thing?id=42504975  It was my perfect bag in terms of style, function and versatility.  Unfortunately, it was also a cheap piece of synthetic crap.   After it disintegrated, I spent months of searching desperately for a replacement. I finally discovered my old bag was actually a copy of RM's Black Haze Zip MAM. Of course, that bag is also no longer available (I'm searching for one!).  I realized I love a lot of RM's styles, though, so thanks to a silly knock-off, I finally found my perfect handbag-designer match.



Wow- I love this story! Not the synthetic crap - but the way it brought you home to the real thing! Welcome to RM!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

More pics of the Cupid inspired Target bag. Saw them as soon as I walked in the store yesterday.


----------



## ms_j

dailylooks 'mini sleek purse':

http://www.dailylook.com/p/The-Fast-Track/Mini-Sleek-Purse/88368.html

!!


----------



## HavPlenty

ms_j said:


> dailylooks 'mini sleek purse':
> 
> http://www.dailylook.com/p/The-Fast-Track/Mini-Sleek-Purse/88368.html
> 
> !!


 

Haha that's a total rip off.


----------



## MJDaisy

you guys might shun me but i actually like the target cupid knock off....better than the real cupid....


----------



## HavPlenty

MJDaisy said:


> you guys might shun me but i actually like the target cupid knock off....better than the real cupid....


 
It's cute but undoubtedly a piece of crap. No offense Target shoppers.


----------



## anthrosphere

HavPlenty said:


> It's cute but undoubtedly a piece of crap. No offense Target shoppers.



I saw a lady use that Target knockoff today at the mall. It's all right, I guess. Sadly I never got to see one in the store. I mean, they must be really popular if all the Targets I've been to never had them in stock.


----------



## HavPlenty

anthrosphere said:


> I saw a lady use that Target knockoff today at the mall. It's all right, I guess. Sadly I never got to see one in the store. I mean, they must be really popular if all the Targets I've been to never had them in stock.


 
Cupid is a great design. The only thing holding me off from buying one is the strap issue. I carry a lot of stuff and that's one thing I don't have to worry about with the Morning Afters and the Nikkis. They are some great looking work horses. The cupid is gorgeous though. It has a great shape and the hardware makes it look edgy.


----------



## MJDaisy

HavPlenty said:


> It's cute but undoubtedly a piece of crap. No offense Target shoppers.



I actually have some bags from target that are good quality for the price point. I can't really afford to shop designer bags anymore, I had to sell all of them. I still like RMs obviously but it's not just realistic for me right now to buy one. I don't think target is crap. For PVC bags I would say they are good quality in the realm of "non designer".  Just my 2cents.


----------



## HavPlenty

MJDaisy said:


> I actually have some bags from target that are good quality for the price point. I can't really afford to shop designer bags anymore, I had to sell all of them. I still like RMs obviously but it's not just realistic for me right now to buy one. I don't think target is crap. For PVC bags I would say they are good quality in the realm of "non designer".  Just my 2cents.


 
I've had my share of Target bags believe me. Couldn't always afford designer even at a discount. 

I'm pretty sure I was exaggerating when I said crap. But in hindsight the word was too harsh. I didn't mean to sound all high and mighty about it. Apologies.

 And who am I to call it crap when the RM bags are the ones with breaking straps!


----------



## pre10d

Raphaela said:


> It was an RM knockoff that clued me in to the existence of RM in the first place.   I innocently bought a bag from ShoeDazzle that I loved and used every day until it fell apart: http://www.polyvore.com/shoedazzle_hanoi_style_personalized/thing?id=42504975  It was my perfect bag in terms of style, function and versatility.  Unfortunately, it was also a cheap piece of synthetic crap.   After it disintegrated, I spent months of searching desperately for a replacement. I finally discovered my old bag was actually a copy of RM's Black Haze Zip MAM. Of course, that bag is also no longer available (I'm searching for one!).  I realized I love a lot of RM's styles, though, so thanks to a silly knock-off, I finally found my perfect handbag-designer match.


You mean this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Rebecca...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4177a1ef28 ?  (Not my listing.)


----------



## MJDaisy

HavPlenty said:


> I've had my share of Target bags believe me. Couldn't always afford designer even at a discount.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I was exaggerating when I said crap. But in hindsight the word was too harsh. I didn't mean to sound all high and mighty about it. Apologies.
> 
> And who am I to call it crap when the RM bags are the ones with breaking straps!



No worries  I'm moving abroad so I am back to target...lol it's sad!


----------



## HavPlenty

MJDaisy said:


> No worries  *I'm moving abroad* so I am back to target...lol it's sad!


 
That's a pretty big deal! Good luck!


----------



## MJDaisy

HavPlenty said:


> That's a pretty big deal! Good luck!



thank you! I had to completely clean out my designer bag collections. All that is left is a michael kors hamilton, an LV speedy, and my 2 Mac bags! couldn't get rid of those RMs!


----------



## HavPlenty

MJDaisy said:


> thank you! I had to completely clean out my designer bag collections. All that is left is a michael kors hamilton, an LV speedy, and my 2 Mac bags! couldn't get rid of those RMs!


 
That's okay. You got some new adventures ahead of you. Are you relocating or just travelling the world?


----------



## MJDaisy

HavPlenty said:


> That's okay. You got some new adventures ahead of you. Are you relocating or just travelling the world?



For some reason my quote function doesn't work every time ! gr! I am moving to be with my fiance!


----------



## HavPlenty

MJDaisy said:


> For some reason my quote function doesn't work every time ! gr! I am moving to be with my fiance!


 
Oh how romantic! Sounds wonderful!


----------



## KaseyHK

MJDaisy said:


> For some reason my quote function doesn't work every time ! gr! I am moving to be with my fiance!


congrats!! i forgot where he is, Ireland or Scotland?


----------



## MJDaisy

KaseyHK said:


> congrats!! i forgot where he is, Ireland or Scotland?



Thanks KaseyHK!  Ireland!!! I'll be sure to post lots of photos of my RMs in the action thread! my macs are my staples lol!


----------



## MJDaisy

HavPlenty said:


> Oh how romantic! Sounds wonderful!



thanks haveplenty I'm very excited and happy! I don't even mind selling my bags, that's how I know he's the one! lol


----------



## JDx3

Cotton On has an inspire bag of the Rebecca minkoff MAC in black and nude


----------



## thethinker

These look like downright copies of the cha-ching pouch and mab tote, just wow ...  

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=1000066564&VariantID=

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=2000129819&VariantID=


----------



## MJDaisy

thethinker said:


> These look like downright copies of the cha-ching pouch and mab tote, just wow ...
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=1000066564&VariantID=
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=2000129819&VariantID=




yikes! those are def full on copies, not just inspired by. In a way I guess it's not too bad because it means RM has "made it" if forever 21 is copying your stuff! lol but that looks cheap and not well made. Forever 21 bags don't really hold up IMO.


----------



## thethinker

MJDaisy said:


> yikes! those are def full on copies, not just inspired by. In a way I guess it's not too bad because it means RM has "made it" if forever 21 is copying your stuff! lol but that looks cheap and not well made. Forever 21 bags don't really hold up IMO.



Totally agree, RM sure has made it.  I have way too many forever 21 bags that have torn apart on me as well :cry:


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I can't help but feel like Steve Madden had some familiar inspiration for the zipper tracks on these boots.

Now if only I hadn't sold my black/blue Mac. Or have 5 pairs of boots already. Sigh.

http://www.dillards.com/product/Steve-Madden-Lynet-Tall-Boots_301_-1_301_504028542?df=04088532_zi_brown_multi


----------



## annie200300

really RM imitations... do you think someone told RM and they were like " helllllllll no!"


----------



## annie200300

I wish ther was a target in England


----------



## Rocket_girl

Clark's - as in Clark's of England shoes is selling a MAC knockoff. Saw two yesterday in Clark's store. Only differences from RM MAC are (gasp) nylon zippers and zip pocket on the back, and Clark's hang tag. I did not look under flap or inside the bag- felt like it would be cheating to just touch it! Both were "patent pleather". 

Clark's??? Thought they were better than this, really. Jessica Simpson, not a surprise. But Clark's? Sheesh!


----------



## EmPathetic

A MAC inspired piece, odd to find it in Australia though.

http://www.ezibuy.com.au/womens-clothing/fashion-accessories/crossbody-bag-94888.htm


----------



## baileyduke

Yikes, just got an email advertising these......

http://www.danier.com/Search.aspx?k=131011332&lang=en

I hate how there's MAC knockoffs everywhere now


----------



## baileyduke

Oh no....and these too!!!!

http://www.danier.com/Search.aspx?k=131011328&lang=en

Wow...that's terrible


----------



## schmurse

I was at Nordstrom Rack the other day looking for RM pouches... saw a bunch of what I thought were RM mini MAC's and and MAMs.  They were Steve Madden and from a distance I absolutely thought they were RM


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I walked into DSW today and saw these- Yuck.


----------



## Liyanamz

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I walked into DSW today and saw these- Yuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476459


Ooooh!


----------



## clydekiwi

Liyanamz said:


> Ooooh!




Are those fake? Why is it yucky


----------



## radiantgoddess

Those ugly cupid knockoffs are by Audrey Brooke. RM should sue them.


----------



## sdkitty

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I walked into DSW today and saw these- Yuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476459


I saw those too...almost exact copies except for the chain straps
At least they are leather, not vinyl
And I'll bet a lot of people wouldn't know they were copied and would just like them or not based on what they see
It seems kind of wrong but it goes on all the time with bags


----------



## Rocket_girl

sdkitty said:


> I saw those too...almost exact copies except for the chain straps
> At least they are leather, not vinyl
> And I'll bet a lot of people wouldn't know they were copied and would just like them or not based on what they see
> It seems kind of wrong but it goes on all the time with bags



I saw those too - had exactly the same thought - people who don't know could like them. The leather was actually quite nice - and I am VERY persnickity about my leather!


----------



## elation

Saw this the other day and thought for a moment I had found a white cupid


----------



## katieclon

This one definitely was intended to be a dupe. From gojane.com

http://www.gojane.com/94949.html


----------



## fivezero

This Adrienne Landau bag supposedly retails for $240, as well!? It's all faux fur/leather.

http://images.lastcall.com/ca/1/product_assets/V/1/V/R/2/LCV1VR2_mz.jpg


----------



## boeyshona

katieclon said:


> This one definitely was intended to be a dupe. From gojane.com
> 
> http://www.gojane.com/94949.html




Wah that's quite a good knockoff but I'm sad that gojane.com is doing this!!!! ((( but the leather really looks like it will peel off after a few wears!


----------



## katieclon

Found this one from Charming Charlie... Definitely inspired by RM!
http://www.charmingcharlie.com/handbags/metro-link-shoulder-bag.html#color=dark-blue


----------



## alleon

Some Australian/NZ spotted Inspirations/Knockoffs/Fakes
http://www.glassons.com/product/Clip-Chain-Bag?i=BG21758P/U&v=23075511  I saw this in store it was filmsy and crappy PVC

http://www.katehill.com.au/handbags/sasha-combo-small-bag/w1/i5451966_1002311/

http://www.myer.com.au/shop/mystore...miss-shop-kennedy-tan-laser-cut-crossbody-bag


----------



## happenstance

schmurse said:


> I was at Nordstrom Rack the other day looking for RM pouches... saw a bunch of what I thought were RM mini MAC's and and MAMs.  They were Steve Madden and from a distance I absolutely thought they were RM




Ugh I was in a nordies rack on my vacation in California in November and thought I saw to my EXTREMELY EXCITED DELIGHT a black tri zip clutch, I nearly screamed I've wanted one of them so badly but it was an almost exact replica by Steve Madden and I was so annoyed.


----------



## bunnycat

happenstance said:


> Ugh I was in a nordies rack on my vacation in California in November and thought I saw to my EXTREMELY EXCITED DELIGHT a black tri zip clutch, I nearly screamed I've wanted one of them so badly but it was an almost exact replica by Steve Madden and I was so annoyed.



I see a lot of "nearly there's" by Steve Madden too when I am at Nordie rack and TJMaxx.


----------



## Manelieht

I read most of this thread and have mixed feelings. 

I recently ran into a Mini Mac fake in the city. I was considering getting a Mini Mac at the the time and was thrilled to see one IRL. The bag looked weird though, like plasticy and so I adked the girl what kind of bag it was. She said she got it from one of the Pakistani clothing chains in the city. 
She did not even know who Rebecca Minkoff was.

The bag was almost an exact copy, but the hardware was very low quality and looked different, and the leather wasn't even made to look like leather, it was just smooth, PU type leather like many bags at Primark. 

I guess this can happen to anyone that isn't familiar with the designs of X. It seems most chains out there carry some sort of copy or bag inspired by a designer. Maybe one of my Zara, Mango or H&M bags is too and I just don't know the designer.

Well, can't judge anyone for that. I like to splurge on a higher priced bag once in a while and have a small collection, but I don't say no to a cute, decent looking faux leather bag, which are great for "dirty" days, rain, anything that could cause harm to my quality bags. They also let me do a quick color coordinated outfit if any of my quality bags don't match. 

I do however think that blatantly obvious copies done by a reputable brand are a turn off. Because the brand really did not use ANY creativity. I don't judge the buyers, most don't know, or they feel it is a good alternative. 

I think I found a bag that is just ever so slightly inspired by RM bags. Looks a bit like a MAB, but the flap is different, and the handles don't have hardware. The shape of the bag is a bit different too.


----------



## Manelieht

I noticed many Elle lookalikes today at Accessorize. Not sure if the Elle is similar to aomething from another designer, but it looked a lot like it. Not an exact copy but definitely very similar.


----------



## Liyanamz

I dread the day when real fakes sneak into the market. Or is there already??


----------



## y0g1

Rebecca Minkoff is not available in India, and here is what I found online,  M.A.C inspired

At least they are not claiming themselves to be replicas or imitations which is a relief


----------



## Manelieht

y0g1 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff is not available in India, and here is what I found online,  M.A.C inspired
> 
> At least they are not claiming themselves to be replicas or imitations which is a relief



That looks like the one I have seen here!  Very similar.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I've seen a lot of inspired by pouches at many different stores like these:

http://www.francescas.com/product/shoe+fund+coin+purse.do?from=Search&cx=0

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/halogen-patent-leather-clutch/3657608?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=189&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_1_D


http://www.target.com/p/women-s-zip-pouch-sunglasses-case-pink/-/A-15026665#prodSlot=medium_1_2&term=sunglasses puch


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

MAC copy on eBay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Korea-Wom...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3387862ee7


----------



## Manelieht

AllSaintsAddict said:


> MAC copy on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Korea-Wom...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3387862ee7



The "morning clutch bag"?? wth.?


----------



## eurofashionista

sdkitty said:


> I saw those too...almost exact copies except for the chain straps
> At least they are leather, not vinyl
> And I'll bet a lot of people wouldn't know they were copied and would just like them or not based on what they see
> It seems kind of wrong but it goes on all the time with bags


Whoaa, cupid look alikes at DSW?!


----------



## rockstarmish

Manelieht said:


> The "morning clutch bag"?? wth.?


WTH! Horrible! Rebecca's team should be informed of this! I can't believe someone actually bought it. You could buy an original one for the same price in the bay!


----------



## rockstarmish

AllSaintsAddict said:


> MAC copy on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Korea-Wom...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3387862ee7


Wow, this is just horrendous! YUCK YUCK YUCK!


----------



## Manelieht

rockstarmish said:


> WTH! Horrible! Rebecca's team should be informed of this! I can't believe someone actually bought it. You could buy an original one for the same price in the bay!



Maybe we really should notify them. Who knows, maybe something can be done. 
This is just such an obvious fake and the price really is so high you can buy a real one! They used part of the names - morning after bag + mac clutch and shortened it to "morning clutch bag" which I find pretty tacky.


----------



## rockstarmish

Manelieht said:


> Maybe we really should notify them. Who knows, maybe something can be done.
> This is just such an obvious fake and the price really is so high you can buy a real one! They used part of the names - morning after bag + mac clutch and shortened it to "morning clutch bag" which I find pretty tacky.


Yes agreed! Isn't that illegal what they are doing?


----------



## Manelieht

rockstarmish said:


> Yes agreed! Isn't that illegal what they are doing?



Not sure. Maybe since they changed the name and the design a bit they can get away with it? But the design is really close to the real thing. I'm sure the RM staff will know more.

I think at least the name could make unexperienced buyers think it has to do with Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## Manelieht

I posted the fake Mini Mac to Instagram and tagged it so whoever will look up her bags will see this. You can find it under #minimac #rebeccaminkoff #rebeccaminkoffbag etc. and regram if you like.
As far as emailing RM, I have never done this. Is there a specific email best used so they will take notice?


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Manelieht said:


> I posted the fake Mini Mac to Instagram and tagged it so whoever will look up her bags will see this. You can find it under #minimac #rebeccaminkoff #rebeccaminkoffbag etc. and regram if you like.
> As far as emailing RM, I have never done this. Is there a specific email best used so they will take notice?



If you look at the rest of the sellers items they are all fakes of various designer bags


----------



## alleon

Haha this looks good I'm tempted (I own 2 kate hill bags and I really like the lining, better than my MAB mini's lining even...)

http://www.katehill.com.au/handbags/makayla-tote/w1/i6037538_1002311/

The downside is I won't be able to run my hands over soft leather lol


----------



## Manelieht

alleon said:


> Haha this looks good I'm tempted (I own 2 kate hill bags and I really like the lining, better than my MAB mini's lining even...)
> 
> http://www.katehill.com.au/handbags/makayla-tote/w1/i6037538_1002311/
> 
> The downside is I won't be able to run my hands over soft leather lol



 Why do these keep popping up everywhere? This is so similar to tue cupid it hurts :/ 
Imho faux leather isn't worth that much. You can get a cupid or Mini Cupid for 100- 170 on Ebay with a little searching and waiting. 

I think such an EXACT copy should not be legal...does anyone know?


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Look like delia*s is also getting "inspired"

http://store.delias.com/product/three+zipper+crossbody+313907.do?sortby=ourPicks&cmpid=pdp_pinterest

http://store.delias.com/product/stud+strap+crossbody+312612.do?sortby=ourPicks&cmpid=pdp_pinterest

http://store.delias.com/product/quilted+crossbody+bag+313906.do?sortby=ourPicks&cmpid=pdp_pinterest


----------



## Liyanamz

I think we cannot report directly to eBay regarding the Morning Clutch Bag. 

As much as I would love to take the listing down (cos who would pay that much when you can get a MIni MAC at a better deal), there is nothing in the listing which stated that it is from RM or pretending to sell the replica as the real deal.

As for design wise, hopefully RM will do something about it. The same goes for those eBay sellers selling lookalikes of the Alexander Wang Rocco. Not exactly a fake since no name whatsoever of AW. Just a look alike. 

I pray no one gets duped into buying that bag listed thinking that they scored a RM. These designers have got to patent the designs of their bags.


----------



## Liyanamz

Oh gosh! That is the most similiar looking inspired Cupid I have seen. Down to the details of the clasps holding the handles. 

So upsetting!!!


----------



## Manelieht

addicted2shoppn said:


> Look like delia*s is also getting "inspired"
> 
> http://store.delias.com/product/three+zipper+crossbody+313907.do?sortby=ourPicks&cmpid=pdp_pinterest
> 
> http://store.delias.com/product/stud+strap+crossbody+312612.do?sortby=ourPicks&cmpid=pdp_pinterest
> 
> http://store.delias.com/product/quilted+crossbody+bag+313906.do?sortby=ourPicks&cmpid=pdp_pinterest



Wow, these look like bad quality..."3 zip"....>_> okay...


----------



## plegfx

I am scared. Some of the knockoffs look really alike. I guess ebay is not a safe place to buy RMs? How about bluefly.com and amazon.com? I'm still relatively new to RM


----------



## Arailah

Saw this from afar and became excited. Rushed over and was like - Seriously. Kenneth Cole, why?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Saw these at Target- exact same shape, size as Cupid. Even the same side zipper pockets...


----------



## Manelieht

plegfx said:


> I am scared. Some of the knockoffs look really alike. I guess ebay is not a safe place to buy RMs? How about bluefly.com and amazon.com? I'm still relatively new to RM



I actually think Ebay is safe. Just be sure to look at the interior lining and remember details of authentic bags like the little metal plate on the back. There aren't any EXACT fakes yet or any bags claimed to be RM that are not. 



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Saw these at Target- exact same shape, size as Cupid. Even the same side zipper pockets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615945



Scary! Interesting how much the Cupid is imitated atm...These really don't look good at all. The whole design is ruined by the changes they made to the flap in the front and the handles.
Especially the flap is always so pretty because it reminds me of an envelope.


----------



## kcan

http://www.nomorerack.com/daily_deals/view/994180-chic_chickie_bag___assorted_styles

Inspired (awkwardly larger than mini, smaller than full size) MAC and 5 zips on nomorerack.com! "Chic Chickie Bags" for $19.99.


----------



## KaseyHK

yikes! these 'inspired' bags look so cheap!


----------



## vesperholly

ugh, I saw those Cupid knock offs in Target last week and was like WTF?!


----------



## Brooklyngirl21

Has anyone had any problems with the big cross body bags wear and tear ? Mine seemed to wear much faster then most bags


----------



## KaseyHK

Brooklyngirl21 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the big cross body bags wear and tear ? Mine seemed to wear much faster then most bags


you mean the knock-offs/ inspired bags?


----------



## rockstarmish

YUCK. Fake MAC.

I just saw this on our local Ebay.

Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Crossbody-ch...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f389e39e1


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> YUCK. Fake MAC.
> 
> I just saw this on our local Ebay.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Crossbody-ch...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f389e39e1


Oh boy!  We have fakes here already??


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Oh boy!  We have fakes here already??


Yup... WTF right?


----------



## soonergirl

From Talbots Facebook page


----------



## EmPathetic

This bag is $349 AUD. Looks like a mac/cupid hybrid. Their website is also full of Chloe knockoffs retailing around $400 a piece.


----------



## generica

http://www.nomorerack.com/daily_dea...pio_beta_295_cross_body_bag___assorted_colors


----------



## KaseyHK

i am posting this just to warn you guys that i found a fake RM bag on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Rebecc...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f48db98c4

i bought the exact bag last year at http://www.taobao.com and it was a dead fake. it's made of plastic/ PU. smells very rubbery. the lining is horrible. BEWARE.


----------



## finer_woman

KaseyHK said:


> i am posting this just to warn you guys that i found a fake RM bag on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Rebecc...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f48db98c4
> 
> i bought the exact bag last year at http://www.taobao.com and it was a dead fake. it's made of plastic/ PU. smells very rubbery. the lining is horrible. BEWARE.



Do you have pictures of the one you bought? What was the lining print? Did the hardware have RM markings?

I'm asking because looking at the  seller's  pics and comparing it to bags that I  have from around the same time, it looks pretty authentic  to me. 

I just don't  want to label something as fake simply based off of your purchase from completely a different seller without additional info.


----------



## KaseyHK

finer_woman said:


> Do you have pictures of the one you bought? What was the lining print? Did the hardware have RM markings?
> 
> I'm asking because looking at the  seller's  pics and comparing it to bags that I  have from around the same time, it looks pretty authentic  to me.
> 
> I just don't  want to label something as fake simply based off of your purchase from completely a different seller without additional info.


it is a high quality counterfeit but the material is plastic and the lining is a poorly made version of blue/ cream strip lining.

i did take a few photos of the fake that i got but they are in my work computer. i didn't intend to take the photos to show it's fake so i remember i didn't take photos of every detail. 

the real bag for this style should be more greyish. but the one of this listing, same as the fake i got, is in cream color.

just a side note. i returned the fake for a refund already so the bag is no longer with me.
here is the listing on taobao: http://tradearchive.taobao.com/trad...m?spm=0.0.0.0.rw28SW&trade_id=606288814034269 the bag that i received is slightly different from what is shown in the photos. the tassels are short finished like the ones in the eBay listing. and the lining is rough cloth in blue/ cream strip pattern.


----------



## anthrosphere

Forever 21 knocked off the RM Amorous satchel in latte.


The real one:






Fake:


----------



## Lct08

I found these on T.J.Maxx website:

Dupes


RM's Moto Rocker Zip Crossbody Dupe - from Rebecca & Rifca

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/Crossbody-With-Zippers/1000052540?cs=PDP



Another RM's Moto Rocker Zip Crossbody Dupe - from LE MIEL

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...55693?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:37&N=1078870626



RM's White Swing Shoulder Bag Dupe - from KENNETH COLE REACTION

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...62729?colorId=NS1003607&pos=1:15&N=3264628212


----------



## KaseyHK

there is a brand called Roberta M (http://www.roberta-m.com/coldetails.html), which is from EU i suppose. it looks to me they only make imitation bags of other brands.  it has imitation bags made of RM Julian Backpack. the price is even higher than the original


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> there is a brand called Roberta M (http://www.roberta-m.com/coldetails.html), which is from EU i suppose. it looks to me they only make imitation bags of other brands.  it has imitation bags made of RM Julian Backpack. the price is even higher than the original


Wow and even the same initials!!!


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> there is a brand called Roberta M (http://www.roberta-m.com/coldetails.html), which is from EU i suppose. it looks to me they only make imitation bags of other brands.  it has imitation bags made of RM Julian Backpack. the price is even higher than the original


Wow! There's even an imitation of the Chloe Drew! WTF! ullhair:


----------



## Lct08

*REBECCA MINKOFF INSPIRED* - rebecca minkoff fringe


CHAIN STRAP FRINGE CROSS-BODY BAG from 

http://www.charlotterusse.com/produ...6443575542&SREF=CustomerSite&SFBState=Unknown


----------



## Lct08

While I'm looking (surfing) at  *Forever 21* website, I found a very familiar bag! An obvious imitation of *Rebecca Minkoff 'Mini 5 Zip' Convertible Crossbody Bag!*


*FOREVER 21 - Faux Leather Zippered Crossbody* link:

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=1000077899&VariantID=



The only feature they changed on this Imitation bag is it is not convertible.


----------



## Lct08

This one must be inspired by the Moto Crossbody Bag: 


http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_handbags&ProductID=1000115322&VariantID=


----------



## Lct08

*This is alarming!*


Found this RM Replica Bag online:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...omen-Genuine-Leather/1083398_32220737851.html


http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ndbags-Shoulder-Bags/1083398_32220662164.html


http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...Skin-Bag-Macs-Clutch/1083398_32220725099.html


http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ndbags-Shoulder-Bags/1083398_32220788823.html


These are by far the most close to the original Rebecca. Very alarming. I can hardly tell the difference. How could they copy the RM hardware!?


RM Experts out there' please help us differentiate originals from these replicas. RM lovers/owners needs a better understanding of RM Security Features.


----------



## JuneHawk

Lct08 said:


> *This is alarming!*
> 
> 
> Found this RM Replica Bag online:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...omen-Genuine-Leather/1083398_32220737851.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are by far the most close to the original Rebecca. Very alarming. I can hardly tell the difference. How could they copy the RM hardware!?
> 
> 
> RM Experts out there' please help us differentiate originals from these replicas. RM lovers/owners needs a better understanding of RM Security Features.



Too bad they are fake, that light blue is gorgeous.


----------



## KaseyHK

Lct08 said:


> *This is alarming!*
> 
> 
> Found this RM Replica Bag online:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...omen-Genuine-Leather/1083398_32220737851.html
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ndbags-Shoulder-Bags/1083398_32220662164.html
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...Skin-Bag-Macs-Clutch/1083398_32220725099.html
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ndbags-Shoulder-Bags/1083398_32220788823.html
> 
> 
> These are by far the most close to the original Rebecca. Very alarming. I can hardly tell the difference. How could they copy the RM hardware!?
> 
> 
> RM Experts out there' please help us differentiate originals from these replicas. RM lovers/owners needs a better understanding of RM Security Features.


since her bags are produced in China, it's very easy for these people to get access to the hardware and lining materials but not the leather since the leather is (or is supposed/ used to be) delivered directly to the manufacturer. 
the best way to spot a fake is to see the color and the texture of the leather (even better if you can touch, feel and smell  it). most of the time, these people fail to imitate the color cuz the dye formula is difficult to copy if they don't have the recipe. also the quality is always different. the fakes sometimes have even smoother and thicker leather. that's hilarious. plus, always check whether the bag comes with official tags and dustbag. if you have more experience with her bags, you will know it's fake or authentic straight away  however, i have to add, it's getting more difficult to spot fakes cuz RM bags are now using low quality material which is sourced from China as well and other Asian countries. now, it looks the quality of an authentic bag and a fake bag is very similar. it's sad. that's why i always recommend to buy from authorized retailers, who always offer big discount and free shipping.


----------



## Lct08

KaseyHK said:


> since her bags are produced in China, it's very easy for these people to get access to the hardware and lining materials but not the leather since the leather is (or is supposed/ used to be) delivered directly to the manufacturer.
> the best way to spot a fake is to see the color and the texture of the leather (even better if you can touch, feel and smell  it). most of the time, these people fail to imitate the color cuz the dye formula is difficult to copy if they don't have the recipe. also the quality is always different. the fakes sometimes have even smoother and thicker leather. that's hilarious. plus, always check whether the bag comes with official tags and dustbag. if you have more experience with her bags, you will know it's fake or authentic straight away  however, i have to add, it's getting more difficult to spot fakes cuz RM bags are now using low quality material which is sourced from China as well and other Asian countries. now, it looks the quality of an authentic bag and a fake bag is very similar. it's sad. that's why i always recommend to buy from authorized retailers, who always offer big discount and free shipping.



That is so true! What makes RM hard to distinguish to other replicas is their seem declining quality. Another thing is the inconsistency. I am not sure tho, but I noticed that my Black Swing Bag has a very different feel/leather texture compare to her other bags like Quilted Affair or MACs. Even exact same style of bag could feel different depending on the year it was made. 

Crazy and sad. I like the styles of her bag and would want to buy the authentic as much as possible, so now I should be more careful buying online specially when buying it used from other sellers. 

Btw, is it possible for an Authentic RM Bag to have peelings on it's hardware chains? or should I say plastic chains? I just bought a Quilted Affair on ebay and I was very surprised by it's condition or quality. The bag itself is very light  compare to other RM bags, and the silver colored chains are already peeled-off showing bronze/dark rose colored now. I was wondering if it is possible for the authentic one, considering that it is the newest released bag based on the lining of the bag. -newer than most of RM Bags I have. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/391134008144?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lct08

JuneHawk said:


> Too bad they are fake, that light blue is gorgeous.



Hi there!

I think RM also produces 5 zip in light blue color. The colors might not be exactly the same tho.


----------



## Lct08

KaseyHK said:


> since her bags are produced in China, it's very easy for these people to get access to the hardware and lining materials but not the leather since the leather is (or is supposed/ used to be) delivered directly to the manufacturer.
> the best way to spot a fake is to see the color and the texture of the leather (even better if you can touch, feel and smell  it). most of the time, these people fail to imitate the color cuz the dye formula is difficult to copy if they don't have the recipe. also the quality is always different. the fakes sometimes have even smoother and thicker leather. that's hilarious. plus, always check whether the bag comes with official tags and dustbag. if you have more experience with her bags, you will know it's fake or authentic straight away  however, i have to add, it's getting more difficult to spot fakes cuz RM bags are now using low quality material which is sourced from China as well and other Asian countries. now, it looks the quality of an authentic bag and a fake bag is very similar. it's sad. that's why i always recommend to buy from authorized retailers, who always offer big discount and free shipping.



I also have to add, I noticed some inconsistency on RM Hardware. Mini macs and regular macs have better hardware compare to the swing bag I have. The swing bag has a blue with black polka dot lining. Inside, it has the leather says rebeccaminkoff and not the hardware one. About what ear could it be possibly produced?


----------



## KaseyHK

RM bags are famous (or more precisely notorious) for the inconsistency of quality and color.
so, i always recommend other people to see and touch the bag before making the purchase. otherwise, do some research and study all the live/ modeling shots. i have blind bought quite a number of her bags and some are epic fails. the neon ones are the worst. and have to avoid those with special effects like those bags with glittering and shiny surface. 

i only have one Swing with the geo lining and i don't have any issue with the chain (gunmetal). i actually prefer lighter hardware for her smaller bags esp the braided chains with leather cuz the weight is kind of annoying to me. but i find it more annoying about the featherweight material used for some of the rose gold tone hardware. i feel lucky that my mini MAC in black comes with rose gold hardware in normal weight. it makes me feel safe about the bag that the chain is not going to break easily. 

regarding the issue of the peeling of the hardware, i don't use the same bag a lot so i haven't seen this happen to any of my RM bags that i bought as new. however, i have a pre-owned MAC with gold tone hardware. the color on the clasps of the chain was fading when i received it. i think the parts which you always touch and hit each other will get damaged sooner or later. you cannot avoid it. i have high-end handbags which also have this issue. it is metal, not really gold or silver. certainly, a good maintenance  always helps keep it in good condition.

to answer your question, the polka dot lining (plus the leather brand plate inside the bag) is an indicator of 2012/13 production.


----------



## honeydewykins

Lct08 said:


> *This is alarming!*
> 
> 
> Found this RM Replica Bag online:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...omen-Genuine-Leather/1083398_32220737851.html
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ndbags-Shoulder-Bags/1083398_32220662164.html
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...Skin-Bag-Macs-Clutch/1083398_32220725099.html
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ndbags-Shoulder-Bags/1083398_32220788823.html
> 
> 
> These are by far the most close to the original Rebecca. Very alarming. I can hardly tell the difference. How could they copy the RM hardware!?
> 
> 
> RM Experts out there' please help us differentiate originals from these replicas. RM lovers/owners needs a better understanding of RM Security Features.


wow.. they copied everything .. the only obvious is the Rebecca Minkoff name plate at the back of the bag, it looks totally fake.
Not sure if the bag also come with Rebecca Minkoff price tag?

I just ordered mini 5 zip from ebay yesterday. Good bargain from auction. The aliexpress bag makes me worried, as that would be my 1st mini 5 zip, not sure if I can tell if it is authentic or not.


----------



## honeydewykins

Lct08 said:


> That is so true! What makes RM hard to distinguish to other replicas is their seem declining quality. Another thing is the inconsistency. I am not sure tho, but I noticed that my Black Swing Bag has a very different feel/leather texture compare to her other bags like Quilted Affair or MACs. Even exact same style of bag could feel different depending on the year it was made.
> 
> Crazy and sad. I like the styles of her bag and would want to buy the authentic as much as possible, so now I should be more careful buying online specially when buying it used from other sellers.
> 
> Btw, is it possible for an Authentic RM Bag to have peelings on it's hardware chains? or should I say plastic chains? I just bought a Quilted Affair on ebay and I was very surprised by it's condition or quality. The bag itself is very light  compare to other RM bags, and the silver colored chains are already peeled-off showing bronze/dark rose colored now. I was wondering if it is possible for the authentic one, considering that it is the newest released bag based on the lining of the bag. -newer than most of RM Bags I have.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391134008144?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I agree with you .. even the same design, I purchased 3 mini MACs directly from their website at the same time, all 3 have different leather texture and smell.
I guess it depends on the color and season. Even the wrapping is different. One of the bag, the strap was wrapped in transparent plastic. If this is not purchased directly from them, I might have think that the bag is fake. The wrapping, the low leather quality and smell and even its price tag, the color is so dark that it doesn't look like the normal blue price tag, different from the other 2 bags.


----------



## rockstarmish

Lct08 said:


> *This is alarming!*
> 
> 
> Found this RM Replica Bag online:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...omen-Genuine-Leather/1083398_32220737851.html
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ndbags-Shoulder-Bags/1083398_32220662164.html
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...Skin-Bag-Macs-Clutch/1083398_32220725099.html
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ndbags-Shoulder-Bags/1083398_32220788823.html
> 
> 
> These are by far the most close to the original Rebecca. Very alarming. I can hardly tell the difference. How could they copy the RM hardware!?
> 
> 
> RM Experts out there' please help us differentiate originals from these replicas. RM lovers/owners needs a better understanding of RM Security Features.


Sadly they most likely are using dog leather for these bags.


----------



## rockstarmish

honeydewykins said:


> wow.. they copied everything .. the only obvious is the Rebecca Minkoff name plate at the back of the bag, it looks totally fake.
> Not sure if the bag also come with Rebecca Minkoff price tag?
> 
> I just ordered mini 5 zip from ebay yesterday. Good bargain from auction. The aliexpress bag makes me worried, as that would be my 1st mini 5 zip, not sure if I can tell if it is authentic or not.


Oooh! Congrats on your first zip! What color did you get?


----------



## honeydewykins

Black with silver hardware


----------



## rockstarmish

honeydewykins said:


> Black with silver hardware


Congrats dear! I have one with gold HW  I wanted one in silver HW but the shop here only had gold


----------



## honeydewykins

rockstarmish said:


> Congrats dear! I have one with gold HW  I wanted one in silver HW but the shop here only had gold


thank you dear  I hope it is authentic .. it will be my 1st purchase with ebay..

Gold is nice too but I already have black mini mac in it

my RM bags are growing .. so far all mini, once I am done with mini, will look for regular MAC and then the bigger one

I actually love MAM too, but too bad I can't find a new one with the color and leather I love yet


----------



## rockstarmish

I'm the opposite, I have a mini mac in silver HW  so all good with the gold.

Hehe. RM is addicting. Very addicting! But It's a good addiction!


----------



## vesperholly

I remember reading about issues with the jet black (not gunmetal) hardware peeling, on a bag purchased directly from RM.com.

The quality (or lack of) in the leather from one year to the next baffles me. My mini MAC from 12/13 feels like beautiful, soft leather. But when I was looking at a MAC from 11/12 (confetti bw lining, top loops for straps), it felt weird and plasticky. So much so that even though it was in the color and hw that I wanted, I couldn't bring myself to buy it.


----------



## Lct08

KaseyHK said:


> RM bags are famous (or more precisely notorious) for the inconsistency of quality and color.
> so, i always recommend other people to see and touch the bag before making the purchase. otherwise, do some research and study all the live/ modeling shots. i have blind bought quite a number of her bags and some are epic fails. the neon ones are the worst. and have to avoid those with special effects like those bags with glittering and shiny surface.
> 
> i only have one Swing with the geo lining and i don't have any issue with the chain (gunmetal). i actually prefer lighter hardware for her smaller bags esp the braided chains with leather cuz the weight is kind of annoying to me. but i find it more annoying about the featherweight material used for some of the rose gold tone hardware. i feel lucky that my mini MAC in black comes with rose gold hardware in normal weight. it makes me feel safe about the bag that the chain is not going to break easily.
> 
> regarding the issue of the peeling of the hardware, i don't use the same bag a lot so i haven't seen this happen to any of my RM bags that i bought as new. however, i have a pre-owned MAC with gold tone hardware. the color on the clasps of the chain was fading when i received it. i think the parts which you always touch and hit each other will get damaged sooner or later. you cannot avoid it. i have high-end handbags which also have this issue. it is metal, not really gold or silver. certainly, a good maintenance  always helps keep it in good condition.
> 
> to answer your question, the polka dot lining (plus the leather brand plate inside the bag) is an indicator of 2012/13 production.




As much as I want to buy her bags in-person, I've never seen one in my area. I live in LA County near the port and so far' the most common bags around my area are Michael Kors and Coach.  Kate Spade and Marc Jacobs becoming common too. But I've never seen RM in my local malls. That is why I buy her bags online.


----------



## Lct08

KaseyHK said:


> RM bags are famous (or more precisely notorious) for the inconsistency of quality and color.
> so, i always recommend other people to see and touch the bag before making the purchase. otherwise, do some research and study all the live/ modeling shots. i have blind bought quite a number of her bags and some are epic fails. the neon ones are the worst. and have to avoid those with special effects like those bags with glittering and shiny surface.
> 
> i only have one Swing with the geo lining and i don't have any issue with the chain (gunmetal). i actually prefer lighter hardware for her smaller bags esp the braided chains with leather cuz the weight is kind of annoying to me. but i find it more annoying about the featherweight material used for some of the rose gold tone hardware. i feel lucky that my mini MAC in black comes with rose gold hardware in normal weight. it makes me feel safe about the bag that the chain is not going to break easily.
> 
> regarding the issue of the peeling of the hardware, i don't use the same bag a lot so i haven't seen this happen to any of my RM bags that i bought as new. however, i have a pre-owned MAC with gold tone hardware. the color on the clasps of the chain was fading when i received it. i think the parts which you always touch and hit each other will get damaged sooner or later. you cannot avoid it. i have high-end handbags which also have this issue. it is metal, not really gold or silver. certainly, a good maintenance  always helps keep it in good condition.
> 
> to answer your question, the polka dot lining (plus the leather brand plate inside the bag) is an indicator of 2012/13 production.




I bought a used Mini Quilted Affair on eBay and that's the only RM Bag that I've seen that has a bad kind of hardware. 

On the swing bag that I own, the hardware might be a little bit lighter compare to MACs but it wasn't really a problem for me' it just that I was expecting something better for the price (it's hardware was quite comparable or even feels cheaper compare to nine west, anne klein, etc.). The hardware on the Quilted Bag one is worse' - much lighter, I didn't expect such thing. It wasn't just light, the hardware doesn't look like it just having some fading problems - it's literally peeling! as if someone intentionally chopped the whole silver off on some areas/sides.  Also, it's leather is nothing spectacular. (I might need to post more pictures to ask your opinion about it's authenticity). 

Overall, only her Mini MACs and regular size MACs are the bags that did not disappoint me. 

I still continue looking for her bags because I can really relate and see myself wearing her designs.  I like her designs.  I hope that the quality of her bags would justify its prices.


----------



## Lct08

honeydewykins said:


> I agree with you .. even the same design, I purchased 3 mini MACs directly from their website at the same time, all 3 have different leather texture and smell.
> I guess it depends on the color and season. Even the wrapping is different. One of the bag, the strap was wrapped in transparent plastic. If this is not purchased directly from them, I might have think that the bag is fake. The wrapping, the low leather quality and smell and even its price tag, the color is so dark that it doesn't look like the normal blue price tag, different from the other 2 bags.



I guess it is due to the fact that RM Bags are not just made on one place or one factory. I hope they can solve this soon, I don't like inconsistency because it could really create some confusion with the customers.

If you'll look at Amazon, many costumers complains and insist that Amazon is selling fake RM because the feeling and the quality is not the same as their 1st or former RM Bags they purchased years ago.


----------



## Lct08

rockstarmish said:


> Sadly they most likely are using dog leather for these bags.



:rain: Imagine how many leather replicas they make each year! Poor dogs.


----------



## Lct08

vesperholly said:


> I remember reading about issues with the jet black (not gunmetal) hardware peeling, on a bag purchased directly from RM.com.
> 
> The quality (or lack of) in the leather from one year to the next baffles me. My mini MAC from 12/13 feels like beautiful, soft leather. But when I was looking at a MAC from 11/12 (confetti bw lining, top loops for straps), it felt weird and plasticky. So much so that even though it was in the color and hw that I wanted, I couldn't bring myself to buy it.



I can relate to you, I've been eyeing many MAC in different colors but hesitant to buy if I am not certain about the bag's quality.  So far, I've never experience that buttery soft leather that many RM owner's experienced before. It is really hard to find these days. I only bought older versions of MAC that has a different texture (croc. embossed, quilted patent, pebbled) and so far' I am satisfied with them.


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Sadly they most likely are using dog leather for these bags.


dog leather? why do you think they use that? i think they just use vegan or PU or even plastic. dog is too small to provide leather for them to make bags in the long run.


----------



## anthrosphere

rockstarmish said:


> Sadly they most likely are using dog leather for these bags.



Don't be ridiculous. The listing specifically says "PU" or "Simulated (Man-Made) leather", which translates to PVC or Faux Leather. I'm sure if it was "dog" leather, the description would have said so.

So don't worry, the dogs are safe from being turned into a handbag. As for the dinner table... well.. that's another story.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> dog leather? why do you think they use that? i think they just use vegan or PU or even plastic. dog is too small to provide leather for them to make bags in the long run.



Yes. I've read articles about countries like China and Thailand who have been using dog leather. Whether or not it was for bags.. that I only can assume. There was also a recent article about an animal rights group in China who saved a truck full of Tibetan Mastiffs from being sent to the slaughterhouse for leather and meat. Their owners sold them for $5 to the slaughterhouse. Its morbid so I'm not going to say anymore. I'm sorry if I upset anybody by this.


----------



## ceelasoul

Lct08 said:


> As much as I want to buy her bags in-person, I've never seen one in my area. I live in LA County near the port and so far' the most common bags around my area are Michael Kors and Coach.  Kate Spade and Marc Jacobs becoming common too. But I've never seen RM in my local malls. That is why I buy her bags online.




If you live in LA, there's actually a Rebecca Minkoff boutique on Hollywood Blvd in the Los Feliz neighborhood. I was recently there for a sale and they had lots of bags in different colors. The customer service wasn't great but the discounts were! Hope this helps.


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Yes. I've read articles about countries like China and Thailand who have been using dog leather. Whether or not it was for bags.. that I only can assume. There was also a recent article about an animal rights group in China who saved a truck full of Tibetan Mastiffs from being sent to the slaughterhouse for leather and meat. Their owners sold them for $5 to the slaughterhouse. Its morbid so I'm not going to say anymore. I'm sorry if I upset anybody by this.


i know we Chinese eat dog meat and Chinese people do a lot of horrible things with animals. and actually it doesn't happen only in China. when i saw how the French people treated the geese and ducks for their livers to make foie gras and how a German factory killed the rabbits for their fur, i strongly believe this animal cruelty happens every where and in fact there's a long history of it. many bags use cowhide leather and lambskin. cows and lambs are also animals. i also feel sorry for them so sometimes i cannot justify why i use products made of animal leather. Natalie Portman is an animal rights advocate and she doesn't eat or use anything with animal parts. and that's why Stella McCarthy uses faux leather for her bags cuz there's a market for people like Natalie.


----------



## anthrosphere

Lct08 said:


> As much as I want to buy her bags in-person, I've never seen one in my area. I live in LA County near the port and so far' the most common bags around my area are Michael Kors and Coach.  Kate Spade and Marc Jacobs becoming common too. But I've never seen RM in my local malls. That is why I buy her bags online.



I see a ton of girls carrying RM when I'm in LA. RM is definitely very, very popular down in Southern California. She does Sample Sales there, and many, many department stores and boutiques carry her products, too. I always see at least 4 women carrying RM when I'm in the city. They mostly carry mini MACs and Mini Affairs. And every now and then, I see a girl carry one of Rebecca's larger bags, too. 

You just need to hang around the larger shopping centers/malls like South Coast Plaza or the Americana at Brand. I'm sure you'll eventually see a girl carry an RM bag. Just gotta keep your eyes peeled for them.


----------



## honeydewykins

lct08 said:


> i can relate to you, i've been eyeing many mac in different colors but hesitant to buy if i am not certain about the bag's quality.  So far, i've never experience that buttery soft leather that many rm owner's experienced before. It is really hard to find these days. I only bought older versions of mac that has a different texture (croc. Embossed, quilted patent, pebbled) and so far' i am satisfied with them.


+1


----------



## Lct08

anthrosphere said:


> I see a ton of girls carrying RM when I'm in LA. RM is definitely very, very popular down in Southern California. She does Sample Sales there, and many, many department stores and boutiques carry her products, too. I always see at least 4 women carrying RM when I'm in the city. They mostly carry mini MACs and Mini Affairs. And every now and then, I see a girl carry one of Rebecca's larger bags, too.
> 
> You just need to hang around the larger shopping centers/malls like South Coast Plaza or the Americana at Brand. I'm sure you'll eventually see a girl carry an RM bag. Just gotta keep your eyes peeled for them.



I guess because LA is too big that's why it's possible that every city would be different. I live near Torrance. And the closest largest mall to my home is Del Amo Mall in Torrance. Other big malls would be a lil bit far for me, it would definitely take more than 45 mins from where I live. 

Just today, I saw RM a couple of times. One is wearing the Cupid and the other one is the Swing Bag. I guess it's coming to this city.


----------



## Lct08

ceelasoul said:


> If you live in LA, there's actually a Rebecca Minkoff boutique on Hollywood Blvd in the Los Feliz neighborhood. I was recently there for a sale and they had lots of bags in different colors. The customer service wasn't great but the discounts were! Hope this helps.



Thanks for your tip!

I just search for the directions and it says' it would take more than 40 mins without traffic to get there and more than 1 hour using bus. 

My family rarely go around that area. We only go there whenever we have some relatives visiting us. Ahehehe.


----------



## FaerieJ

Lct08 said:


> Thanks for your tip!
> 
> I just search for the directions and it says' it would take more than 40 mins without traffic to get there and more than 1 hour using bus.
> 
> My family rarely go around that area. We only go there whenever we have some relatives visiting us. Ahehehe.



I am in the Long Beach area and I know there are Nordstrom racks that shouldn't be too far from you that all carry RMs  and have good prices so try yelping the area and see if there is one close to you


----------



## Lct08

FaerieJ said:


> I am in the Long Beach area and I know there are Nordstrom racks that shouldn't be too far from you that all carry RMs  and have good prices so try yelping the area and see if there is one close to you



That's true. I'll definitely have to try to ask my mom to go with me on Nordstorm Rack this Sunday! Hopefully they will have some RM over there!  Thanks!!!


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i know we Chinese eat dog meat and Chinese people do a lot of horrible things with animals. and actually it doesn't happen only in China. when i saw how the French people treated the geese and ducks for their livers to make foie gras and how a German factory killed the rabbits for their fur, i strongly believe this animal cruelty happens every where and in fact there's a long history of it. many bags use cowhide leather and lambskin. cows and lambs are also animals. i also feel sorry for them so sometimes i cannot justify why i use products made of animal leather. Natalie Portman is an animal rights advocate and she doesn't eat or use anything with animal parts. and that's why Stella McCarthy uses faux leather for her bags cuz there's a market for people like Natalie.



You are right Kasey. Animal cruelty happens everywhere. I feel the same way as you actually.


----------



## ms_j

I'm wary of the mini Mac now there's so many fakes on Ali express, though the style doesn't appeal to me due to the size; but hope it doesn't happen to any of the other styles!


----------



## rockstarmish

ms_j said:


> I'm wary of the mini Mac now there's so many fakes on Ali express, though the style doesn't appeal to me due to the size; but hope it doesn't happen to any of the other styles!


It's happening to the mini 5 zip too


----------



## ms_j

rockstarmish said:


> It's happening to the mini 5 zip too



such a shame  that was my 1st rm 
it was in hunter green with gold hw


----------



## rockstarmish

ms_j said:


> such a shame  that was my 1st rm
> it was in hunter green with gold hw


Beautiful color! Shame on these fakes!


----------



## KaseyHK

ms_j said:


> I'm wary of the mini Mac now there's so many fakes on Ali express, though the style doesn't appeal to me due to the size; but hope it doesn't happen to any of the other styles!


i've seen fakes of different styles: MAM, mini Cupid, 5-Zip, Boyfriend, Nikki, Matinee... i don't check those sites for a long time so perhaps they have made fakes of the new styles too. it's irritating. very. :storm:


----------



## honeydewykins

The mini MAC in the Aliexpress obviously look fake but the mini 5 zip look so close to the real ...

I wonder if the bag also comes with the same Rebecca Minkoff price tag? goshhh


----------



## ms_j

KaseyHK said:


> i've seen fakes of different styles: MAM, mini Cupid, 5-Zip, Boyfriend, Nikki, Matinee... i don't check those sites for a long time so perhaps they have made fakes of the new styles too. it's irritating. very. :storm:




Yuck! Yes I think I've seen the mam.
I actually think the mini macs look real especially since I don't own one, being leather too. I wonder what they will copy next.


----------



## Versigirl

New to RM and recently bought a mini 5 zip second hand....now I am hearing there are amazing fakes out there. How can I tell if mine is authentic for sure? Thanks


----------



## Lct08

honeydewykins said:


> The mini MAC in the Aliexpress obviously look fake but the mini 5 zip look so close to the real ...
> 
> I wonder if the bag also comes with the same Rebecca Minkoff price tag? goshhh




Yes, that one is kinda easy to tell. What worries me is the Quilted Affair and the 5 Zip. 
I can hardly tell the difference. Maybe because I am not that exposed to those styles, unlike the MACs. I already owned 4 of MACs now' and always watch videos about them and look on several pictures. For the Zip one, I don't recall seeing one in person.


----------



## Lct08

Versigirl said:


> New to RM and recently bought a mini 5 zip second hand....now I am hearing there are amazing fakes out there. How can I tell if mine is authentic for sure? Thanks



I would suggest to look on several websites that normally sells older 2nd hand. I bet there will always be more authentic bags than the fake ones being sold on those sites. Just study them. I will also suggest to look on review videos on youtube, some youtubers normally describes/shows exterior and interior of the bag. I think many people will automatically react if they will see a fake handbag on youtube' so definitely, .. You can feel safe while checking those out. Same one goes to other websites, most people will react once they see a imitation or fake bag online. 

I hope this will help.


----------



## Versigirl

Lct08 said:


> I would suggest to look on several websites that normally sells older 2nd hand. I bet there will always be more authentic bags than the fake ones being sold on those sites. Just study them. I will also suggest to look on review videos on youtube, some youtubers normally describes/shows exterior and interior of the bag. I think many people will automatically react if they will see a fake handbag on youtube' so definitely, .. You can feel safe while checking those out. Same one goes to other websites, most people will react once they see a imitation or fake bag online.
> 
> I hope this will help.


Thanks I have been watching so many vids..... I just cannot tell. It is super great quality ,well made and all....it's just lacking an interior slip pocket and does not have a leather RM tag inside so I am hoping I wasn't duped!. It has engraving in hardware and blk/white abstract interior liner. If it is a fake it's an amazing one. I usually don't buy bags second hand so I will be kicking myself if it's not authentic


----------



## Lct08

Versigirl said:


> Thanks I have been watching so many vids..... I just cannot tell. It is super great quality ,well made and all....it's just lacking an interior slip pocket and does not have a leather RM tag inside so I am hoping I wasn't duped!. It has engraving in hardware and blk/white abstract interior liner. If it is a fake it's an amazing one. I usually don't buy bags second hand so I will be kicking myself if it's not authentic



You can take pictures of the bag and post it on the rm authentication forum here. There will be rm owners and experts help you out there.


----------



## ms_j

think for these well known counterfeit styles ill be purchasing off official sites like the rm site or shopbop or our one local site that stocks rm.


----------



## ms_j

Versigirl said:


> Thanks I have been watching so many vids..... I just cannot tell. It is super great quality ,well made and all....it's just lacking an interior slip pocket and does not have a leather RM tag inside so I am hoping I wasn't duped!. It has engraving in hardware and blk/white abstract interior liner. If it is a fake it's an amazing one. I usually don't buy bags second hand so I will be kicking myself if it's not authentic



I'd be wary of sellers with Chinese sounding user names and selling other brands that are well known to be counterfeited


----------



## KaseyHK

the most obvious things to tell a fake bag from a real bag are the color and the 'leather' material as the 'leather' is supposed to be sent from outside. you can see the color but it's very diff to tell the 'leather' from the photos. the price difference between a fake bag and a real bag has become very small. so, why not get it from the authorized retailers? i don't know anything about the tax etc as i don't have to pay that. perhaps a friend or a forwarding company can help ship the bag to you from the States so that you can skip the tax? i'm not sure about this one.


----------



## Lct08

KaseyHK said:


> the most obvious things to tell a fake bag from a real bag are the color and the 'leather' material as the 'leather' is supposed to be sent from outside. you can see the color but it's very diff to tell the 'leather' from the photos. the price difference between a fake bag and a real bag has become very small. so, why not get it from the authorized retailers? i don't know anything about the tax etc as i don't have to pay that. perhaps a friend or a forwarding company can help ship the bag to you from the States so that you can skip the tax? i'm not sure about this one.



For the price differences, that is so true. I find it ridiculous whenever I see some other people selling fakes and selling it for a price that is quite almost the same as buying the Original one. Surprisingly, others buy that.


Regarding Buying a New One: 
As for me,.. the tax on buying a brand new one in my location is about 10% of the item's price. It is quite large since buying a brand new bag can be significantly higher than buying a gently used bag. And buying a used bag on some websites actually, does not require me to pay taxes. It really saves. I can buy 3 to 4 gently used bags for a price of 1 new bag. Ahehehe 

Also, although RM Bags go on Sale' it was really unfortunate for me because the styles that I really like are either not part of that Sales Event or is Out of Stock. Other buyers are just so quick! 

I also put into consideration the style and quality. It's not just about saving money, it's also what style do I think I will be wearing the most.


----------



## KaseyHK

a couple of months ago i saw a seller based in the States selling a fake MAM. i wonder where the seller got the fake. it's possible that the seller bought it from taobao or aliexpress and sold it on eBay as a real RM bag. the photos  were intentionally made blurry to cheat other people. it's very irritating.


----------



## ms_j

Lct08 said:


> For the price differences, that is so true. I find it ridiculous whenever I see some other people selling fakes and selling it for a price that is quite almost the same as buying the Original one. Surprisingly, others buy that.



this. I wouldn't risk buying a fake bag if I knew there were fakes out there of that style, yet some people do it to save what, $30? $20? such small amounts, is it worth it? I guess it is if they never find out its fake & enjoy it but for me I need to be certain


----------



## Versigirl

I would never intentionally purchase an unauthentic bag. I have a huge MK collection and I know them inside and out. I am new to RM...so just learning the signs and tells. I usually buy direct from the MK store or website as they ship within Canada so none of the extra fees. RM seems harder to find  here. I sometimes will buy a bag on my local site (bst site) if I see a great deal on a bag and then go check it out in person.....which is what I did with my first RM....and it seemed legit. As stated before I have now heard the fakes are SO good they are hard to tell from the real ones....so it had me second guessing myself......I would love to order directly from RM but with the added fees I pay not to mention the dollar exchange rate, it's not a very good deal for me. Seems my best bet is to wait until I travel to the US and buy all the bags my heart desires lol


----------



## Lct08

ms_j said:


> this. I wouldn't risk buying a fake bag if I knew there were fakes out there of that style, yet some people do it to save what, $30? $20? such small amounts, is it worth it? I guess it is if they never find out its fake & enjoy it but for me I need to be certain



Some buyers are even aware of it being fake. Ops,.. I think the ones that I've seen are the inspired bags. Most of the inspired bags costs less than $30 i think. But nah,' I can find some better deals than that. I saw several Authentic RM bags that's sold around $40.

It's always better to have the authentic.


----------



## honeydewykins

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-rebecca...292?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c544188cc

I am not interested to buy this bag. But just to share, anyone suspect this is a fake?

1. the stitched tassel like old style mini MAC contrast with the side loop which is the current style,
2. the inside leather tag

But it comes with the price tag and the plastic even has the bar code.

KaseyHK, what do you think?


----------



## KaseyHK

honeydewykins said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-rebecca...292?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c544188cc
> 
> I am not interested to buy this bag. But just to share, anyone suspect this is a fake?
> 
> 1. the stitched tassel like old style mini MAC contrast with the side loop which is the current style,
> 2. the inside leather tag
> 
> But it comes with the price tag and the plastic even has the bar code.
> 
> KaseyHK, what do you think?


the bag in the photos is authentic. in recent years, RM produce their mini bags with some minor changes - the interior slip pocket, the plastic/ leather plate inside the bag, the metal plate outside the bag, the horizontal panel at the back... these inconsistencies are confusing, i know.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> the bag in the photos is authentic. in recent years, RM produce their mini bags with some minor changes - the interior slip pocket, the plastic/ leather plate inside the bag, the metal plate outside the bag, the horizontal panel at the back... these inconsistencies are confusing, i know.


Kasey, where would we be without you?


----------



## honeydewykins

KaseyHK said:


> the bag in the photos is authentic. in recent years, RM produce their mini bags with some minor changes - the interior slip pocket, the plastic/ leather plate inside the bag, the metal plate outside the bag, the horizontal panel at the back... these inconsistencies are confusing, i know.


thank you KaseyHK .. you are the best


----------



## soramillay

Found this on eBay, look like exact copies of the MAC but without the RM branding:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221566435277&globalID=EBAY-ENCA 

Seriously though, for the price they're asking, why not just buy the real thing?


----------



## KaseyHK

soramillay said:


> Found this on eBay, look like exact copies of the MAC but without the RM branding:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221566435277&globalID=EBAY-ENCA
> 
> Seriously though, for the price they're asking, why not just buy the real thing?


because they don't know these are imitations or are just being stupid


----------



## clinton

Has anyone seen this print/design anywhere? There is some doubt that it is not authentic maybe because I can't find it anywhere online not even google images. I just bought it on poshmark so I don't know what the lining is just yet. The only thing "odd" from the outside is it doesn't have studs at the shoulder strap although I know not all RM bags aren't consistent on every detail. So idk?? I'm sorry if this is an obvious or dumb question I guess I just need some reassurance bc I've never bought off of poshmark before


----------



## rockstarmish

******* said:


> Has anyone seen this print/design anywhere? There is some doubt that it is not authentic maybe because I can't find it anywhere online not even google images. I just bought it on poshmark so I don't know what the lining is just yet. The only thing "odd" from the outside is it doesn't have studs at the shoulder strap although I know not all RM bags aren't consistent on every detail. So idk?? I'm sorry if this is an obvious or dumb question I guess I just need some reassurance bc I've never bought off of poshmark before


I've seen this before last year on RM.com. I believe it's a special edition.  Congrats!


----------



## rockstarmish

******* said:


> Has anyone seen this print/design anywhere? There is some doubt that it is not authentic maybe because I can't find it anywhere online not even google images. I just bought it on poshmark so I don't know what the lining is just yet. The only thing "odd" from the outside is it doesn't have studs at the shoulder strap although I know not all RM bags aren't consistent on every detail. So idk?? I'm sorry if this is an obvious or dumb question I guess I just need some reassurance bc I've never bought off of poshmark before


I couldn't find the mini mac page of this print but here's the one for the tote  Same print.

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/rebecca-minkoff-m.a.b.-mini-tote-504151090.html


----------



## Alcat34

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/727587/steve-madden-sotini-crossbody?color=WHITE#

Was just browsing Nordstrom rack...this seemed familiar for some reason. Inspired perhaps? I think it's honestly just the flap in the front and the tassels. Hmm.


----------



## fivezero

Just came across The Sak's rather awkward version of the Mini MAC:

http://www.6pm.com/the-sak-ventura-crossbody-flamingo

That extra bit of leather on the chain near the bag is really odd.


----------



## Ljmink

Cocolo said:


> You probably won't be happy with the knockoff quality.  Why not hang around the RM Shopping thread and look for a sale?  I've gotten my RMs on sale, and checking ebay doesn't hurt either.  You'll be happier with an authentic one.  JMO


Poshmark has great prices on gently used and even some new ones! I got mine on there for $55 and it's authentic. Used and in good condition but authentic and still a great deal!


----------



## Ljmink

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> The "Love Letter Satchel" knockoff I saw at the mall today ;(


If you don't mind me asking, how can you tell if it's a knockoff other than the feel of the leather or the stitching? Thanks!


----------



## soramillay

Ljmink said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how can you tell if it's a knockoff other than the feel of the leather or the stitching? Thanks!


Knock off here just means a copycat version made by some other brand or a company like Target or Forever21. RM doesn't really have fakes because it's not worth it at the price point when you can make a killing faking Chanel or Dior. But you'll see lots of knock offs at TJ Maxx and other places. I myself was introduced to RM through a F21 "5-zip", haha.


----------



## anthrosphere

soramillay said:


> Knock off here just means a copycat version made by some other brand or a company like Target or Forever21. RM doesn't really have fakes because it's not worth it at the price point when you can make a killing faking Chanel or Dior. But you'll see lots of knock offs at TJ Maxx and other places. I myself was introduced to RM through a F21 "5-zip", haha.



Yes RM doesn't have many fakes but I would be aware of sites like  AliExpress or other Asian sites where they have sold knockoff MACs and Morning After Bags that are F21 quality. I think it's posted in this topic somewhere.

I know brands like Steve Madden, Nine West and Urban Expressions have knocked off RM. You can find their trash at off-discount stores like TJ Maxx or Nordstrom Rack.

And FYI, Coach, Kate Spade, and Michael by Michael Kors are around the same price range as RM but they also have many, many fakes and copycats that have sold fairly well. Especially Coach. I've seen so many women carrying fake Coach that it made me lose interest in the brand.


----------



## Minkette

Marshalls find...


----------



## bluevalentine

These knockoff Julian backpacks at NR... https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1233232/sondra-roberts-pod-backpack?color=BLACK


----------



## Jen1990

Is this a real or fake RM Mac?


----------



## rockstarmish

Jen1990 said:


> View attachment 3445994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a real or fake RM Mac?


This looks authentic to me  beautiful color!


----------



## Jen1990

rockstarmish said:


> This looks authentic to me  beautiful color!


I wasn't sure since the zippers don't say Rebecca Minkoff on them. Love the color though!


----------



## jennam96

Could anyone help me spot a fake Rebecca Minkoff mini Avery tote? I'm looking to buy one off of poshmark and want to ask the seller for pictures of certain things on the bag to make sure it's real. What should I ask to see besides the tags and duster bag? What should I be looking out for? Thanks!


----------



## Antigone

I didn't know there are fake RM bags. 

Could anyone check this

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rebecca...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I just purchased it for a low price (auction).


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I’m no expert but the outside looks fine. Maybe someone else can chim in...That black and white lining is a real RM pattern but I can’t tell what’s going on with the blue part in the lining. Hopefully you’re ok...I don’t really know how many fakes are out there. It’s just sort of weird half the photos are stock photos and the real bag is poor quality pictures. 

I just recently started buying RM and I have really poured over all these old threads before buying preloaded. I’ve found them super helpful. Unfortunately these RM threads have been really quiet. I’ve actually bought quite a few bags in the past months.

Post pics,when you get it! If you do think it’s fake when it comes, you can always open a case with eBay.


----------



## Antigone

OhHelloDoll said:


> Post pics,when you get it! If you do think it’s fake when it comes, you can always open a case with eBay.



Will do! Thanks. Hopefully it's not a fake RM.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Are there MAC bags with plain black lining inside?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there MAC bags with plain black lining inside?



How does the rest of the bag look?  The leather, the hardware?  Is there a tag with info sewn inside with information?  Where did you get the bag and how old is it?  
I can't say for sure since I'm not an authenticater, but here are a couple threads that talk about plain black lining:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-rebecca-minkoff.542702/page-240#post-31827319
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-rebecca-minkoff.542702/page-184#post-25917760


----------



## Antigone

OhHelloDoll said:


> I can't say for sure since I'm not an authenticater, but here are a couple threads that talk about plain black lining:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-rebecca-minkoff.542702/page-240#post-31827319
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-rebecca-minkoff.542702/page-184#post-25917760



Thanks for the info! I don't have the bag with me - I just saw it online. Just was surprised because the others I see online have printed linings.


----------



## KermitSF

Alcat34 said:


> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/727587/steve-madden-sotini-crossbody?color=WHITE#
> 
> Was just browsing Nordstrom rack...this seemed familiar for some reason. Inspired perhaps? I think it's honestly just the flap in the front and the tassels. Hmm.


 I especially dislike Steve Madden fake because it's plastic! Not to be a "Debbie Downer", but plastic doesn't biodegrade. Leather does, so that makes it more environmentally friendly. Just something to think about....


----------



## Elaria

KermitSF said:


> I especially dislike Steve Madden fake because it's plastic! Not to be a "Debbie Downer", but plastic doesn't biodegrade. Leather does, so that makes it more environmentally friendly. Just something to think about....



True, but plastic also doesn’t increase cruelty to animals in slaughterhouses.


----------



## andral5

Elaria said:


> True, but plastic also doesn’t increase cruelty to animals in slaughterhouses.


Those animals are eaten anyways. Why waste their skin?


----------



## serenityorion

I just bought a large Julian off Mercari and it doesn’t have an inside zip pocket.. is that normal?? Every single one I’ve looked at has an inside zip pocket so I’m hoping there’s a way to tell if it’s real or not


----------



## Naminé

I was looking at a Mercari seller's listing and was surprised to see this inspired Nikki hobo from Juicy Couture.


----------



## LipglossedX

Naminé said:


> I was looking at a Mercari seller's listing and was surprised to see this inspired Nikki hobo from Juicy Couture.
> 
> View attachment 5442756
> 
> View attachment 5442755
> 
> View attachment 5442757
> 
> View attachment 5442758



That does look very Nikki-like. There used to be a lot of "inspired by RM" style bags around... Target had a Cupid knockoff and there were a lot of Mini Mac style ones around since it was so popular.


----------

